# Official Kindle Fire watch -- they're ARRIVING NOW!!!!



## Edge

I can't believe I'm involved in another Kindle Watch! I know it's shipping on the 15th and my new Fire's estimated delivery date is the 17th, but I still keep checking my account on Amazon. I got the Kindle 2 and Kindle 3 in pre-order also, and I went through this then, so you'd think I wouldn't be as excited the third time around.

Wrong!

I'm 44, yet I find myself as excited as an elementary schoolboy waiting for Santa to arrive! I have my trusty Kindle 3 with me as well as a 10" Android tablet, but there's just something about the Fire that has me so very excited.

On the plus side, while I complain to my wife sometimes about how the kids have grown so fast and life seems to be fleeting by, Kindle Watch seems to cause a ripple in the time-space continuum that seems to slow time down. Maybe we need more Kindle Watch's to get more out of life?


----------



## raccemup

WERD...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Edge said:


> I can't believe I'm involved in another Kindle Watch! I know it's shipping on the 15th and my new Fire's estimated delivery date is the 17th, but I still keep checking my account on Amazon. I got the Kindle 2 and Kindle 3 in pre-order also, and I went through this then, so you'd think I wouldn't be as excited the third time around.
> 
> Wrong!
> 
> I'm 44, yet I find myself as excited as an elementary schoolboy waiting for Santa to arrive! I have my trusty Kindle 3 with me as well as a 10" Android tablet, but there's just something about the Fire that has me so very excited.
> 
> On the plus side, while I complain to my wife sometimes about how the kids have grown so fast and life seems to be fleeting by, Kindle Watch seems to cause a ripple in the time-space continuum that seems to slow time down. Maybe we need more Kindle Watch's to get more out of life?


LOL! I think you might be on to something there!

Once the "shipping soon" arrives on our order pages, we're going to have to start an official Fire watch page.

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama

I guess I'm not alone in checking the page then.


----------



## Raffeer

Definitely not alone. 
The thought that those who just walk into their neighborhood stores on the 15th can get Fire and I will be waiting an additional day is not making me a happy person.
Hmm maybe Amazon does not want to make us unhappy and they will ship on the 14th?


----------



## Carol Collett

I think I've checked the page at least five times today and will probably check it five more before I go to bed. Although I am signed up for text alerts on all orders, so I should get a text message when it ships.


----------



## JimC1946

collett said:


> I think I've checked the page at least five times today and will probably check it five more before I go to bed. Although I am signed up for text alerts on all orders, so I should get a text message when it ships.


You. Are. Not. Alone.


----------



## Toby

I saw a Staples Ad that said that the store will have the Fire on the 15th.


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! I think you might be on to something there!
> 
> Once the "shipping soon" arrives on our order pages, we're going to have to start an official Fire watch page.
> 
> Betsy


So can this be the official Kindle Watch Watch thread?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Should we start a new one or just go with this one?

Betsy


----------



## katy32

I say go with this one, its already going, we are already stalking our shipping pages, orders, and manage our device pages so lets keep this watch so we can celebrate when one of these pages FINALLY changes


----------



## Stormy

wish I was on kindle watch


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ok, this is now the official KB watch thread!  Edge, I modified the subject!

Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## VondaZ

I'm now at Shipping Soon! Yes!


----------



## Raffeer

OK we're getting there. 
$202.99 has just been listed as a "pending charge" on my Amex card!!!!!


----------



## krm0789

Raffeer said:


> OK we're getting there.
> $202.99 has just been listed as a "pending charge" on my Amex card!!!!!


Wahoooo mine too!


----------



## katy32

darn it I paid mine w/gift cards....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I paid for two with gift cards and rewards points.  $7.23 on my AmEx card.    My brother gets the one I spent $7 on...    I'm a big spender.

Betsy


----------



## krm0789

My SO says there is no one-day shipping on Saturday, so I'm going to hope that they're prepping it tomorrow & shipping it one day on Monday, so it will be in hand Tuesday night.

That's what I'm telling myself, anyway  Positive thinking, positive thinking!


----------



## jaspertyler

oops, made my own thread bc I was so excited.  Mine says shipping soon 
My touch order has changed too to say deliver estimate between the 17th and 24th.  It used to be 23rd.


----------



## Toby

Add me too. Says shipping soon & I have the charge on Pending. This so exciting & fun, at least now that it's about to be shipped. The Fire Watch has now begun. Then, I'll have the Touch Watch the following week. Then, there are the cover's Watch.


----------



## raccemup

OK... I was thinking of changing my shipping speed to one day BUT... As of now I am scheduled to get it delivered on Thursday 11/17. I was thinking I may even get it a day early if they ship early. I have to be on site at a client's ALL DAY on Wednesday but I'm working from home on Thursday.  What's worse Being at work waiting for the day to pass OR being at home WAITING ALL DAY for the UPS man? (They usually deliver between 5-6pm here).  UGH!!! 

PS No Pending charge on card yet... at least not for that.


----------



## Pushka

Yay, in the last 30 minutes (nothing like a refresh) the shipping changed from Not Yet Shipped to Shipping Soon!  It's on its way.......


----------



## Kindlechick

Shipping soon here too!!!


----------



## CegAbq

Both my Fire & Touch are 'shipping soon', my gift card balance for the Fire has been deducted, (no card charge yet for the Touch)


----------



## JetJammer

Fire shipping soon as well, they're obviously working their way through the list!  No serial number yet though.

Ordered 9/29, 1-day prime shipping.


----------



## chocochibi

No change on mine yet


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

Mine just changed in the last hour to "Shipping Soon"


----------



## Carol Collett

Ordered 10/3. Shipping soon and pending charge on my bank account. No serial number or email assigned yet. *skips around the room chanting "shipping soon...shipping soon." *


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Fire says 'shipping soon, no serial number yet, users guide not yet a link on the product page.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

chocochibi said:


> No change on mine yet


When did you order yours, Chocochibi?

Those of you who post, let us know when you ordered, too!
I ordered mine at noon on the release date. (Well, I ordered earlier originally, but changed the billing later)

Betsy


----------



## TessM

I logged into my husbands account and he ordered it on Oct 10 and there was not change in status as of 6:30am


----------



## StephanieJ

The one I ordered on Sept 28th is shipping soon!   I made two orders that day, wound up cancelling one to use the $20 off.... it says "not yet shipped".  It DOES say delivery estimate Nov. 17th so y'all PRAY it still gets here then.  I will CRY if I have one and can't open it until the other (my sister's) gets here!


----------



## krm0789

StephanieJ said:


> The one I ordered on Sept 28th is shipping soon!  I made two orders that day, wound up cancelling one to use the $20 off.... it says "not yet shipped". It DOES say delivery estimate Nov. 17th so y'all PRAY it still gets here then. I will CRY if I have one and can't open it until the other (my sister's) gets here!


This actually makes me glad my cheap self didn't cancel & re-order for the $20, but for your sake I hope the other one ships soon, too!


----------



## Vet

I ordered mine on Oct. 1. It says shipping soon and estimated delivery Nov. 18-22.


----------



## DYB

Mine changed to "Shipping Soon" yesterday, though it still says Estimated Delivery the 16th.    But the Touch hasn't changed.  Interesting that the Touches are also starting to change though!

Still no serial number for the Fire though.


----------



## DYB

But a charge is pending on my card as of yesterday!


----------



## Hoosiermama

> My touch order has changed too to say deliver estimate between the 17th and 24th. It used to be 23rd.


Doggonit, my Touch still says the 23rd, and I ordered while the press conference was still going on. But my Fire says "shipping soon"! Bank account hasn't been dinged yet, tho.

Happy dance!!!


----------



## Tam

Ugh. This waiting is killing me! I ordered on Sept 28 and did give in a couple of weeks ago to change to one day shipping. I'm going on a long bus trip on the 19th and I wanted to have the Fire all set up and working great to take along to read and play games to pass the time. I figured one extra day would help with that. I could bring my K3 but like the idea of having all the possibilities and options of a little tablet on this trip.

Going to NYC for shopping and to see Billy Elliot on Broadway! We go once a year with some friends who arrange a bus and have been doing this for 15 years. It's a little more than a 3 hour trip (longer going home due to traffic in the city) and we love it!


----------



## chocochibi

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When did you order yours, Chocochibi?
> 
> Betsy


I ordered on the first day, then cancelled, then reordered I think on Thursday this week. I expect all yours to change status before mine. It still hasn't changed 
Wish it would go on and change then I wouldn't be able to touch the cancel button 
Not that I think I would at this point.


----------



## CrystalStarr

Yeah, I didn't order until Nov. 8th.  There has been no change though it does still give an estimated delivery date of the 16th.


----------



## Vet

Tam, I hope you get it in time! I love New York this time of year. Have fun!


----------



## Raffeer

I don't know if I'm in fantasy land but I don't see Amazon shipping Fire to the stores for sale on the 15th and letting their early adapters with one day shipping wait the extra day. I'm going to loose faith in Amazon if Fire isn't in our homes on the 15th.
Ordered 9/28 before noon est, pending charge in my Amex card 11/11 10:30pm est


----------



## Sherlock

Mine's still at Not Shipped Yet, but I didn't order until October 21st.  Hoping the status will change soon.  The suspense is making me crazy.


----------



## TessM

Updated: Mine says shipping soon as of 9:28 am.  Still has a 11/17 delivery date.


----------



## teri

Ordered 10/11, expected delivery still shows 11/16 (1 day delivery) but it does show shipping soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

chocochibi said:


> I ordered on the first day, then cancelled, then reordered I think on Thursday this week. I expect all yours to change status before mine. It still hasn't changed
> Wish it would go on and change then I wouldn't be able to touch the cancel button
> Not that I think I would at this point.


There's a request cancellation button even after it says "shipping soon."



Betsy


----------



## chocochibi

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's a request cancellation button even after it says "shipping soon."
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Nooooooooooooooo!!!!
In that case, I wish it would just go on and ship.


----------



## teri

chocochibi said:


> Nooooooooooooooo!!!!
> In that case, I wish it would just go on and ship.


You should stay here on the KindleBoards and not look at it again until Tuesday. That is the only surefire solution.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm with Raffeer...cautiosly optimistic that at least those who are Prime members or paid for expedited shipping will get 'em on th 15th. Fingers are crossed. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Meemo

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm with Raffeer...cautiosly optimistic that at least those who are Prime members or paid for expedited shipping will get 'em on th 15th. Fingers are crossed.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Me too! My gift card balance is now zero, status is "Shipping Soon" and estimated delivery date is Nov 16. But Amazon's been known to pad their delivery dates, right? 

Down side...I'm taking our readers & tablets to the Technology Petting Zoo at the base library Tuesday for people to see & ask questions about, so I won't have the Fire to take with us. The good news is that we're doing another one in 2 weeks so I'll be able to show off the Fire!


----------



## Guest

Meemo said:


> Down side...I'm taking our readers & tablets to the Technology Petting Zoo at the base library Tuesday for people to see & ask questions about, so I won't have the Fire to take with us. The good news is that we're doing another one in 2 weeks so I'll be able to show off the Fire!


That sounds like a really fun event!


----------



## Okkoto86

Shipping soon for me too!   

Still has an estimate of the 17th with my 2 day shipping.  Here's hoping they ship on Monday and I can get it the 16th.


----------



## raccemup

Mine changed to shipping soon and pending charge on my card! Same est. delivery date of 11/17.


----------



## Meemo

foreverjuly said:


> That sounds like a really fun event!


It really is fun - did it last year around this time, in time for Christmas shopping/giving, and then did another in the spring. It's just a little embarrassing to be the source of all the toys! And unfortunately DH won't be there this Tuesday, he had to postpone a trip from last week to this week. So I'll be the lone source of info, and probably telling some folks "Come back in 2 weeks, we'll be back and my husband can answer that question!" Not to mention that I'll have the Fire then, and will have had a couple of weeks to play with it!


----------



## Alice Coyl

I paid for my Fire with Amazon gift cards and requested Prime one day shipping. The $3.99 shipping charge has not been charged to my credit card yet and my order still says "Not Yet Shipped" and "Estimated Delivery Date 11-16-11".

I ordered the first day so maybe they are charging credit cards with full purchases first. I want my order to be changed to "Shipping Soon"... come on Amazon...

I'm wondering if we have to sign for the order. A Prime delivery yesterday came FedEx so they may use UPS and FedEx for all of their Fire deliveries since they will be releasing so many in one day.


----------



## RDaneel54

Mine is shipping soon, still has Nov 17 as the delivery date.

So, how often can I check status before all y'all would consider it "obsessive," every 12 hours, 6, 3, 30 minutes?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

I'm really excited for all of you and cant wait to read your reviews.

Is the Touch one out yet? Just the $79 non-touch one is right?

So I want reviews on both, Touch and Fire!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

RDaneel54 said:


> Mine is shipping soon, still has Nov 17 as the delivery date.
> 
> So, how often can I check status before all y'all would consider it "obsessive," every 12 hours, 6, 3, 30 minutes?


every 30 minutes is good....wait, I'm due to check!

Betsy


----------



## Raffeer

I agree Betsy, 30 minutes sounds about right. Every 15 minutes? Now that would be excessive.
It occurs to me that the item to check is the registration number. Once that's posted it's on it's way.


----------



## Meemo

Raffeer said:


> I agree Betsy, 30 minutes sounds about right. Every 15 minutes? Now that would be excessive.
> It occurs to me that the item to check is the registration number. Once that's posted it's on it's way.


Ahhh, good thought! Still no serial number for me...


----------



## MagentaSunset

I am also Shipping Soon and the credit card has been charged!  Estimated date is 11/15 but I did not use any expedited shipping.  I ordered "late" - 9/30!  

I am traveling for work so I'll miss the excitement of "Opening" Day and will have to live through it vicariously through your posts!    I love my K3, but can't wait for the Fire!


----------



## Silver

My Fire is "Shipping Soon", my CC has a pending charge, and my delivery date is still 11/16.  Ordered day one, Sept 29, with Prime and one-day delivery.  I promised myself I wouldn't get all excited and bouncing-up-and-down-ish.  But here I am.  Kindle Watch is just hard!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MagentaSunset said:


> I am also Shipping Soon and the credit card has been charged! Estimated date is 11/15 but I did not use any expedited shipping. I ordered "late" - 9/30!
> 
> I am traveling for work so I'll miss the excitement of "Opening" Day and will have to live through it vicariously through your posts!  I love my K3, but can't wait for the Fire!


Your estimated date is 11/15? Really?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My credit card has been charged . . . at least, as of yesterday it's a 'pending authorization'.  


Woo Hoo!

(still says shipping soon, no s/n)


----------



## katy32

Still sitting at not yet shipped, but the charge is pending from my gift card balance!  So maybe it will change soon.  Progress is good


----------



## MagentaSunset

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Your estimated date is 11/15? Really?
> 
> Betsy


Yes, that is what it has said from the start of the order and it continues to say that. It has me stumped too!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

katy32 said:


> Still sitting at not yet shipped, but the charge is pending from my gift card balance! So maybe it will change soon. Progress is good


Hmmm....my gift card balance was debited immediately...

Betsy


----------



## Sherlock

The charge on my gift card has been pending since I ordered on 10/21.  It's nothing new on mine.  Still waiting for the change to shipping soon.


----------



## FSkornia

I'm on watch for my Fire to be delivered on 11/17 (convenient how I have Thursday off this week...)
Also on watch the following week for 2 Touchs as gifts for Christmas. One is a 3G model for my grandmother who doesn't have reliable wifi access - a shared purpose between my mother and I. The other is a WiFi model for my mother as a replacement for the K1 she got as a hand-me-down when I got my Kindle 3. It's been acting strangely and needed a couple of hard and soft resets to begin syncing properly again. Decided to just upgrade to the new model.


----------



## egh34

Ordered mine 9-28, due date of 11-17. Does say shipping soon, and there is the pending charge on my credit card. Oh, how exciting is this!! I am getting more and more excited about this as I chose not to get the Kindle 3 but to wait for something better, and wow!!!! Great idea, as I still love my Kindle 2, but can not wait for the Fire!!


----------



## Sherlock

YAY!!  Just went to Shipping Soon - Happy dancing!


----------



## katy32

Sherlock said:


> YAY!! Just went to Shipping Soon - Happy dancing!


Awesome! I'm happy for you, and secretly more excited for me since my order was placed 11-10 its getting closer


----------



## DYB

Personally, I don't think checking every 15 minutes is excessive at all.


----------



## Pushka

I ordered on October 6 (I had an earlier order which i cancelled and then reordered) and with one day Prime I have a delivery date of 17th with one day shipping. It has been shipping soon now for about 14 hours.


----------



## KindleChickie

Mine just changed from the 16th to the 22nd for no reason.  I ordered within seconds of it being available, paid for one day, paid for prime.

I am on the phone with customer service, if they cannot fix this I will cancel and get a Nook tablet.  I was on the fence about it anyways.


----------



## Guest

KindleChickie said:


> Mine just changed from the 16th to the 22nd for no reason. I ordered within seconds of it being available, paid for one day, paid for prime.
> 
> I am on the phone with customer service, if they cannot fix this I will cancel and get a Nook tablet. I was on the fence about it anyways.


Getting a delivery date pushed back is a serious bummer, but dumping the whole thing for the Nook Tablet seems like a hasty move, imo. I bet cancelling your order and snagging a Fire at WalMart/Target/Best Buy on the 15th would put the thing in your hands even quicker then letting them deliver it.


----------



## teri

Earlier mine said shipping soon and now it says Not Yet Shipped.  WTH?  It still has delivery of 11/16.  Should I worry?  Nah, I need to quit spazzing.....


----------



## katy32

teri said:


> Earlier mine said shipping soon and now it says Not Yet Shipped. WTH? It still has delivery of 11/16. Should I worry? Nah, I need to quit spazzing.....


I decided to quit worrying about mine when I realized my Harry Potter movie that got delivered yesterday still says shipping soon. So I figure if my fire says not yet shipped it is still an accurate status, and maybe they are just having issues on their end


----------



## TLM

My status is officially "Shipping Soon" with a delivery date of 11/17.  That would be sometime on Thursday afternoon while I am asleep. Wonder how sound that will be?  And I have to work that night, no Wi-Fi.


----------



## chocochibi

My delivery estimate just changed from Nov 16 - 18 to Nov 15 - 21.


----------



## racheldeet

I've had items that haven't changed from "Shipping soon" until "Shipped" until after I got it. So this is something that happens sometimes with 1- and 2-day shipping.

Don't worry yet.


----------



## KindleChickie

foreverjuly said:


> Getting a delivery date pushed back is a serious bummer, but dumping the whole thing for the Nook Tablet seems like a hasty move, imo. I bet cancelling your order and snagging a Fire at WalMart/Target/Best Buy on the 15th would put the thing in your hands even quicker then letting them deliver it.


I am on the fence about the fire anyways, have been for a while. And this might just be what I need to make the decision. Chances are that even if I buy the Fire, I will gift it or resell it within 4 months anyways. I have an iPad.

What the Nook gives me is in store reading with coupons for free coffee and an SD slot. Plus they have cute covers.


----------



## kisala9906

You should get the one you like best


----------



## meglet

How interesting. My Kindle Fire order changed to "Shipping Soon" last night or this morning (hooray!) I also have a sleeve in the same order, which I have recently decided I no longer want/need. It too is in "Shipping Soon" status, but I clicked the button to request a cancellation anyway. When I've done this in the past, I always get my item cancelled - although I haven't done it often. 

But tonight, I got an email that they could not cancel my item, and I could request a return when it arrives. So hopefully that means those Kindle orders (and associated items) are farther along than they look and will go out the door in time for a Nov 15 delivery!

For the record, I placed my order Sep 29, Prime 2-day shipping, and have an estimated delivery date of Nov 17 for both the Fire and the Timbuk2 sleeve I ordered with it.


----------



## DYB

I just noticed that I now have a "Personal Letter" in my Pending Deliveries section.  This wasn't there before.


----------



## Sherlock

DYB said:


> I just noticed that I now have a "Personal Letter" in my Pending Deliveries section. This wasn't there before.


Yikes, something else to check now. Nothing listed for me yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, i've got the letter, too!  (Two of them, one for each Fire!)

Betsy


----------



## Pushka

I got the personal letter too but it was sent to an existing kindle and when I synched the kindle there was no letter but all that happened was a book I had borrowed I had sent back, so it was removed by amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

How can you tell which device it was sent to?  I don't see that info under my pending personal documents, Pushka?

Betsy


----------



## Pushka

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How can you tell which device it was sent to? I don't see that info under my pending personal documents, Pushka?
> 
> Betsy


I had several pending deliveries because my number 2 son hasn't turned on his wireless in a while and I had sent him some books. Those showed up as waiting to be sent to his kindle but i noticed on November 3 I had a pending delivery to my kindle (the name I have it registered it too) so thinking it might be good news I turned on my wireless but all that happened was that the borrowed book was removed. All my pending deliveries show to which kindle they are waiting to be delivered to.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I had several that did say which device it was pending for, but I also had two Personal Letters listed as pending with today's date, and no device specified...but they're gone now.  Hmmmm.  EDIT:  Yes, they were just notices that library books were removed...

No serial numbers yet with my Fires.

Betsy


----------



## chocochibi

Still "Not Yet Shipped" <sigh> Although estimated delivery has changed from Nov 16 - 18 to Nov 15 - 21.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No serial numbers yet with my Fires.
> 
> Betsy


How many Fires are you getting, Betsy?

I, too, am still serial numberless.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> How many Fires are you getting, Betsy?
> 
> I, too, am still serial numberless.
> 
> L


37. All paid with gift cards. 


Actually, two. Almost all paid via gift cards (lacking $7.25). One for me and the one I spent $7.25 on for my brother for Christmas. He's worth it. 

Though, actually, far more K-Fires have been in my cart as I've frequently placed one there to check if the shipping had changed for new orders. I've been very careful as I didn't want to accidentally order a 3rd or 4th, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## tnt

I really shouldn't be doing this, but I'm still keeping a faint hope alive for arrival tomorrow, the 14th.  Why?  "Delivery Estimate: November 15, 2011 - November 18, 2011"

I had a package just last week that was sent on Sunday for delivery on Tuesday (two day shipping).  Monday morning, I got an exception notice from UPS, almost apologizing for having it out for delivery instead of waiting until Tuesday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We'll all be at your house, tnt, in that case! LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Status as of 9:35 EST Sunday 11/13/11

"Shipping Soon"
No s/n
Users' Guide not available as PDF on product page.

re: the 'personal letters'. . . .yeah, I had one the other day for library books I returned. . . it excited me for a minute too, until I realized what it was.


----------



## DYB

Betsy the Quilter said:


> EDIT: Yes, they were just notices that library books were removed...
> 
> No serial numbers yet with my Fires.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, that's what it was. Got excited there for a minute!!!


----------



## DYB

tnt said:


> I really shouldn't be doing this, but I'm still keeping a faint hope alive for arrival tomorrow, the 14th. Why? "Delivery Estimate: November 15, 2011 - November 18, 2011"
> 
> I had a package just last week that was sent on Sunday for delivery on Tuesday (two day shipping). Monday morning, I got an exception notice from UPS, almost apologizing for having it out for delivery instead of waiting until Tuesday.


Actually, this happened to me too a couple of weeks ago. Something I had ordered on Saturday for my parents - was delivered to them on Monday.


----------



## cls

If the stores have the fire for sale before pre order 1 day customers receive theirs Amazon must know they may
Have a lot of cancellations on the touch. Hard to believe they would let that happen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, I wouldn't cancel my order for the Fire (or the touch) until I actually had one in my hands at Best Buy and was checking out with it...and by that time, the Fire will certainly be shipped, and maybe the Touch, too, and be too late to cancel.

As Leslie pointed out, there's no way of knowing how many Fires/Touches are actually going to be available for sale at any given store.  So a trip to the store may not guarantee a Fire in hand.  Best Buy seems to have hedged their bets in their ad.

Betsy


----------



## Alice Coyl

I placed my order for the Fire on 9/28/11. I chose one day shipping with Prime and there is a $3.99 delivery fee still on my order. Order says "Not Shipped Yet" and my credit card account does not show a pending charge. It is supposed to be delivered 11/16/11.


----------



## Leslie

Given the choice to buy something from Amazon vs. Best Buy (exact same thing, ie, the Fire)--Amazon would win hands down. Three major reasons: 1) convenience of buying from Amazon. Our Best Buy is in the Mall and I *hate* going to the mall; 2) when I buy from Amazon using my Amazon card, I get 3x the points for future gift cards: 900 vs. 300; and 3) if something goes wrong or I don't like it, returns are easy--no standing in line, no going back to the mall.

Somedays I think I am becoming a little agoraphobic in my old age since I don't enjoy going into stores very much in recent years.

Given my 3 reasons above, it wouldn't really matter to me if someone went to Best Buy and got a Fire 24 hours ahead of me. I *know* I'll have mine on the 16th and if the gods are smiling on me, maybe the 15th. It's all good.

L


----------



## Nefertiti

I'd rather order from Amazon, not pay tax, andget my Fire the day after release (or even late release day); than run around on release day, trying to get 1 of a few Fires that a store may have.


----------



## JimC1946

Leslie said:


> Somedays I think I am becoming a little agoraphobic in my old age since I don't enjoy going into stores very much in recent years.


I know what you mean. At age 65 and with mobility problems, I'm definitely getting a bit agoraphobic. I hardly buy anything now without checking first to see if Amazon has it. I'm on a first name basis now with our UPS driver.

Now bring on my Fire!


----------



## katy32

Still not yet shipped, but my delivery estimate is still the 16th so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Anita

I just got a text saying my order for the Fire and a cover has been fulfilled --it says the package is on it's way!  

Amazons website still says the order will be shipped soon, and I haven't received an email saying its been shipped...........hmmmmmmmm...

I'm kind of expecting a package on Tuesday


----------



## CegAbq

Anita said:


> I just got a text saying my order for the Fire and a cover has been fulfilled --it says the package is on it's way!
> 
> Amazons website still says the order will be shipped soon, and I haven't received an email saying its been shipped...........hmmmmmmmm...
> 
> I'm kind of expecting a package on Tuesday


How do you get text updates? I tried looking at the site but can't find anything.

And I have to say this is all so exciting. I bought my original Kindle used from ebay (but from a KB member it turned out!), so this is the first time I've gone through this being on Kindle watch for a brand new product. I am beside myself! And thanking the powers that be that my boss is as excited as I am & that my Fire will be delivered to my work site & will be able to take a few moments to play when it arrives.


----------



## katy32

just for kicks I just tossed a fire in my cart and tried one day shipping the delivery estimate WITH overnight is now the 18-21st


----------



## Meemo

CegAbq said:


> How do you get text updates? I tried looking at the site but can't find anything.
> 
> And I have to say this is all so exciting. I bought my original Kindle used from ebay (but from a KB member it turned out!), so this is the first time I've gone through this being on Kindle watch for a brand new product. I am beside myself! And thanking the powers that be that my boss is as excited as I am & that my Fire will be delivered to my work site & will be able to take a few moments to play when it arrives.


I just looked and had to poke around but found it here:
Your Account --> Settings --> Account Settings --> Manage Text Tracking Alerts

I'm with you - I've always been about a year behind on each of my Kindle generations - and I'm still sticking with my K3 instead of moving on to the Touch. Fire is my first pre-order.


----------



## CegAbq

Meemo said:


> I just looked and had to poke around but found it here:
> Your Account --> Settings --> Account Settings --> Manage Text Tracking Alerts
> 
> I'm with you - I've always been about a year behind on each of my Kindle generations - and I'm still sticking with my K3 instead of moving on to the Touch. Fire is my first pre-order.


Found it - thanks


----------



## Alice Coyl

Anita said:


> I just got a text saying my order for the Fire and a cover has been fulfilled --it says the package is on it's way!
> 
> Amazons website still says the order will be shipped soon, and I haven't received an email saying its been shipped...........hmmmmmmmm...
> 
> I'm kind of expecting a package on Tuesday


Under "manage my Kindle" does your serial number show up yet?


----------



## MichelleR

It tells me that my cell's number isn't a real number. So, yeah.


----------



## durphy

Alice Coyl said:


> I placed my order for the Fire on 9/28/11. I chose one day shipping with Prime and there is a $3.99 delivery fee still on my order. Order says "Not Shipped Yet" and my credit card account does not show a pending charge. It is supposed to be delivered 11/16/11.


Same here except I paid for one-day shipping without having Prime. Feeling left out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have texts go to TextNow on my iPad, which has an assigned number, it took it.  So we'll see.

Betsy


----------



## teralpar

Nefertiti said:


> I'd rather order from Amazon, not pay tax, andget my Fire the day after release (or even late release day); than run around on release day, trying to get 1 of a few Fires that a store may have.


Ditto!


----------



## DYB

MichelleR said:


> It tells me that my cell's number isn't a real number. So, yeah.


Maybe it's a formatting issue? I just entered mine just as numbers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm pretty sure that, as I copied and pasted it from my Texting app, it had the parentheses and dashes.  Did you try it again, Michelle?

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> Given the choice to buy something from Amazon vs. Best Buy (exact same thing, ie, the Fire)--Amazon would win hands down. Three major reasons: 1) convenience of buying from Amazon. Our Best Buy is in the Mall and I *hate* going to the mall; 2) when I buy from Amazon using my Amazon card, I get 3x the points for future gift cards: 900 vs. 300; and 3) if something goes wrong or I don't like it, returns are easy--no standing in line, no going back to the mall.
> 
> Somedays I think I am becoming a little agoraphobic in my old age since I don't enjoy going into stores very much in recent years.
> 
> Given my 3 reasons above, it wouldn't really matter to me if someone went to Best Buy and got a Fire 24 hours ahead of me. I *know* I'll have mine on the 16th and if the gods are smiling on me, maybe the 15th. It's all good.
> 
> L


I'm younger (somewhat?) and feel largely the same way. One thing I dislike strongly is walking into a store and getting vampire eyes from store employees hoping I'll dump a bunch of cash. Maybe I just notice it more after being in Japan where I never felt pressured at all. Then there's just the atmosphere of being in one of those huge stores with tons of people all over the place. Black Friday crowds? I'll take a couch, keyboard, and glass of orange juice instead.


----------



## BK

Yeah, I'm another one checking my delivery estimate every 30 minutes... or 15.  And I JUST noticed my shop to address is home instead of work!  What was I thinking?  I ordered during the live blog of the press conference; guess I was too excited to pay attention to the delivery location.

Hope Amazon understands how grateful we'll be if our new toys arrive the day the stores get them!  

Remember how we had books already loaded on arriving Kindles?  I wish we could be adding apps now.  Do you think the promised 10,000 apps won't be available until release day?  Hope Amazon servers are prepared.

Enjoying the Watch with y'all!

Bonnie


----------



## Guest

BK said:


> Remember how we had books already loaded on arriving Kindles? I wish we could be adding apps now. Do you think the promised 10,000 apps won't be available until release day? Hope Amazon servers are prepared.
> 
> Enjoying the Watch with y'all!
> 
> Bonnie


A huge volume of the apps they announced are already available, and there is a way to get them now. I've been checking into this site for the details. http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2011/11/amazon-announces-addition-of-popular.html


----------



## izzy

I ordered 9/30 it says shipping soon deliver 11/16 since I paid for one day. I really hope it shows up on the 15th though!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

foreverjuly said:


> A huge volume of the apps they announced are already available, and there is a way to get them now. I've been checking into this site for the details. http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2011/11/amazon-announces-addition-of-popular.html


How does one get them now, I didn't see anything on the site?

Betsy


----------



## Carol Collett

Y'all have probably already noticed this, but if you go to the Kindle Fire (and Touch) order page, it no longer lists as a pre-order.   

Still not shipped and still no serial number so I have to do something to keep myself occupied . 

Gonna go write soon-hopefully that will keep me off Amazon for a couple of hours.


----------



## Guest

foreverjuly said:


> A huge volume of the apps they announced are already available, and there is a way to get them now. I've been checking into this site for the details. http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2011/11/amazon-announces-addition-of-popular.html





Betsy the Quilter said:


> How does one get them now, I didn't see anything on the site?
> 
> Betsy


Oh, that part was in a different post. It involves submitting your email address in the box where the buy button usually is, and then you have a link that you use to download it to your device when you have it. Or you can manually load all of the apps that you submit your email address to in one spot by going to Applications in your account settings. There's a step-by-step process of it in this post: 
http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2011/11/guide-to-downloading-apps-before-your.html


----------



## katy32

Is anyone else still sitting at not yet shipped?


----------



## CrystalStarr

katy32 said:


> Is anyone else still sitting at not yet shipped?


Me, but I didn't preorder until Nov. 8th.


----------



## Alice Coyl

katy32 said:


> Is anyone else still sitting at not yet shipped?


Me too. I ordered 9/28/11 and paid for one day Prime shipping. Estimated date of arrival is 11/16/11.


----------



## RamTheHammer

I'm still showing "Not Yet Shipped" on my Fire; however, my cover has shipped and will be here tomorrow.


----------



## katy32

Alice Coyl said:


> Me too. I ordered 9/28/11 and paid for one day Prime shipping. Estimated date of arrival is 11/16/11.


Wow, I hope you still get it on time


----------



## BK

foreverjuly said:


> Oh, that part was in a different post. It involves submitting your email address in the box where the buy button usually is, and then you have a link that you use to download it to your device when you have it. Or you can manually load all of the apps that you submit your email address to in one spot by going to Applications in your account settings. There's a step-by-step process of it in this post:
> http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2011/11/guide-to-downloading-apps-before-your.html


Thank you! Great to get a little headstart!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anybody else getting a server error when trying to check the order status?  I can see manage my devices but not the order status.  Have we crashed Amazon?


Betsy


----------



## Raffeer

YOICKS!!!! me too. 
If we did crash 'em, as far as I am concerned, serves 'em right...........torturing us like this.


----------



## Carol Collett

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Anybody else getting a server error when trying to check the order status? I can see manage my devices but not the order status. Have we crashed Amazon?
> 
> 
> Betsy


I don't get that message. Still "Shipping Soon." Still with delivery estimate of 11/6. I could see us crashing the servers, though. I bet it's going to get really intense the next 72 hours. Hopefully Amazon has backed up their data! LOL!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was able to get there next time I tried...maybe they were doing something to the server.


----------



## CegAbq

We're all nervous nellies.


----------



## BK

Someone just posted on the Amazon Kindle Forum that their Fire has a serial number!

Getting closer, folks!


----------



## teralpar

CrystalStarr said:


> Me, but I didn't preorder until Nov. 8th.


Same with me.


----------



## LauraElizabeth

RamTheHammer said:


> I'm still showing "Not Yet Shipped" on my Fire; however, my cover has shipped and will be here tomorrow.


Me. I ordered 9/29/11 and it still says "Not Yet Shipped" and still lists 11/16/11 as the delivery date.


----------



## Carol Collett

BK said:


> Someone just posted on the Amazon Kindle Forum that their Fire has a serial number!
> 
> Getting closer, folks!


Hope I can sleep tonight! It's like I'm 7 years old waiting for Santa again...


----------



## DYB

Both of mine are still "Shipping Soon" and no serial numbers.  Blaaaahhhhh.


----------



## MichelleR

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you try it again, Michelle?Betsy


Yep. It says it's not a U.S. number. It's weird, but no biggie.


----------



## Edge

YAY! I started the Fire Kindle Watch thread! Thanks, Betsy!!!

Now, on to my watch...

I ordered mine October 6th and it shows a delivery date of November 17 and shipping soon. I have one-day shipping selected.

The MicroShell Folio Cover shipped today (November 13th) and is set to arrive on the 15th (although I have one-day shipping selected). A shipping number is available.

I'm hoping that the estimate for the Fire is wrong and I get it sooner. This is going to be a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG week!!!


----------



## racheldeet

AUGH, every time I show up on these boards my resolve weakens a little further.

I should at least wait until December...

But...

Shiny...

*Wavers*


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

the covers and styli that I ordered for the kids' Fires just shipped.  I pre-ordered them a month ago.  Kindle Fires are still "Shipping soon"...


----------



## Seamonkey

Mine is still "Not Yet Shipped" .. not a good feeling.. but still says est delivery on the 16th.  And I ordered the 28th.


----------



## TessM

foreverjuly said:


> Oh, that part was in a different post. It involves submitting your email address in the box where the buy button usually is, and then you have a link that you use to download it to your device when you have it. Or you can manually load all of the apps that you submit your email address to in one spot by going to Applications in your account settings. There's a step-by-step process of it in this post:
> http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2011/11/guide-to-downloading-apps-before-your.html


Today's free app is an MS office suite. I tried following the instructions and all I got was a link to download the app store, which I can't do as I don't have an andriod device or my Fire yet. Any ideas what I am doing wrong?


----------



## chocochibi

Still "Not Yet Shipped" on my Fire   But at least I'll get my Touch soon  
Not sure what I'll do if I get them both the same day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

TessM said:


> Today's free app is an MS office suite. I tried following the instructions and all I got was a link to download the app store, which I can't do as I don't have an andriod device or my Fire yet. Any ideas what I am doing wrong?


Same here, Tess...

No change in my shipping status...

Betsy


----------



## katbird1

I just knew I'd check first thing this morning and my status would change to "shipped", but, not yet.  I don't have to call in until 1:00 this afternoon to see if I need to report for jury duty today, so at least I have a little longer to check status a few more times, and watch KB for the first "shipped" report.


----------



## CrystalStarr

Oh mine finally says shipping soon!  Remember I didn't order until the 8th of Nov!  Yeah!  Finally one step closer!


----------



## Guest

foreverjuly said:


> Getting apps early involves submitting your email address in the box where the buy button usually is, and then you have a link that you use to download it to your device when you have it. Or you can manually load all of the apps that you submit your email address to in one spot by going to Applications in your account settings. There's a step-by-step process of it in this post:
> http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2011/11/guide-to-downloading-apps-before-your.html





TessM said:


> Today's free app is an MS office suite. I tried following the instructions and all I got was a link to download the app store, which I can't do as I don't have an andriod device or my Fire yet. Any ideas what I am doing wrong?





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Same here, Tess...
> 
> Betsy


Good morning! You aren't doing anything wrong. My understanding of it is that what you get before you can actually download the app to your Fire is a link as a place-holder. So if you get the free app today, you'll be able to download it later without paying when it's no longer free. Or you can purchase apps and have them waiting for you. The actual downloading of them comes when you first access your Fire with Wi-fi and click the link or go to applications like in those instructions.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

foreverjuly said:


> Good morning! You aren't doing anything wrong. My understanding of it is that what you get before you can actually download the app to your Fire is a link as a place-holder. So if you get the free app today, you'll be able to download it later without paying when it's no longer free. Or you can purchase apps and have them waiting for you. The actual downloading of them comes when you first access your Fire with Wi-fi and click the link or go to applications like in those instructions.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Hmmm...we'll see. No big deal one way or another, just curious. Hopefully we'll find out in the next day or two!

Betsy


----------



## TessM

@foreverjuly- I hope you're right but I keep getting a link for downloading the app store.


----------



## LauraElizabeth

CrystalStarr said:


> Oh mine finally says shipping soon! Remember I didn't order until the 8th of Nov! Yeah! Finally one step closer!


NOT FAIR!
I ordered 9/29 and mine is still "not yet shipped"

'

I


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm...we'll see. No big deal one way or another, just curious. Hopefully we'll find out in the next day or two!
> 
> Betsy





TessM said:


> @foreverjuly- I hope you're right but I keep getting a link for downloading the app store.


Remember that the link you're getting isn't back to the app so you can try again. Clicking the link to amazon.com/app-email/ now downloads an .apk file that's unreadable on most computers. Your Fire (an android device) will be able to read that to know which apps to download. I'll honestly be shocked if I somehow don't get the apps I've registered for in this manner. I do really hope I'm not wrong, but I'm going on what Amazon says in their instructions and the little "how buying works" FAQ.


----------



## DYB

I was hoping this morning would see a change, but nope.  Still "Shipping Soon" and no serial numbers.  So it will probably ship today, for delivery tomorrow.  Or later.  We shall see.  I see a thread that Fires are at Best Buy today?  Now I'm annoyed if that's true!


----------



## splash883

Listening to y'all makes me excited!  I may end up getting my Fire a bit earlier than expected!    I ordered mine the evening of the release.  But...I used the free shipping option so it gave an expected delivery of 21-29 Nov.  As of this morning, I noticed that the Fire had "shipping soon" and the case said "not yet shipped."  My credit card is pending for the Fire only.  Interesting.  It would be great to get it before the 21st!  Either way, it's a bonus--it happens to be my Christmas present that I'm getting in November!  

Blessings,
Kelsey


----------



## kcrady

Just checked, and my Kindle Fire (ordered Sept 29, Prime, one day shipping) switched to "Shipping Soon" overnight!  My Kindle Fire Leather Cover by Marware did the same - both have an estimated delivery date of Nov 16th.  No serial number on the device yet.

Still hoping to see that status switch to "Shipped" sometime today...


----------



## TessM

Is anyone else channeling Veruca Salt (from Willy Wonka &the chocolate factory) and singing "I want it now"? Or is that just me?


----------



## splash883

TessM said:


> Is anyone else channeling Veruca Salt (from Willy Wonka &the chocolate factory) and singing "I want it now"? Or is that just me?


Yes...I hear Veruca. Then I stamp my foot.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DYB said:


> I was hoping this morning would see a change, but nope. Still "Shipping Soon" and no serial numbers. So it will probably ship today, for delivery tomorrow. Or later. We shall see. I see a thread that Fires are at Best Buy today? Now I'm annoyed if that's true!


No need for annoyance. . .the Best Buy ads are clear -- tomorrow for Fire, 16th for Touch. . . . there was likely some oops in the use of 'today' and 'tomorrow' and/or when the article was meant to be published. . . . .


----------



## LauraElizabeth

Hooray, finally some hopeful activity.....the KindleFire is now a "pending" charge on my credit card and it just within the last few minutes says "shipping soon"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StephanieJ

The Fire I ordered last week (Friday?)  just went to shipping soon!  I had made two separate orders on 9/28, cancelled one so I could use the MasterCard promotion.  The original one went to shipping soon a few days ago, the second just now.  I was sweating bullets that I'd messed up but I guess not.  I hope we ALL get "shipped" soon!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

CrystalStarr said:


> Oh mine finally says shipping soon! Remember I didn't order until the 8th of Nov! Yeah! Finally one step closer!


Same here!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

New splash page on the kindle newsstand:

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=sv_kinc_4_US?_encoding=UTF8&node=2735187011

You can now order the 90 day trial magazines if you're a Fire customer. . . . .

Apparently they work like apps. . . . it gave me a warning the publication was not compatible with my device but it was free to download. . . . it should be available for me when the Fire arrives.


----------



## CrystalStarr

CrystalStarr said:


> Oh mine finally says shipping soon! Remember I didn't order until the 8th of Nov! Yeah! Finally one step closer!


I have now been charged for both my fire and my touch.


----------



## Leslie

This was just released by Amazon:

*Kindle Fire Ships Today, One Day Early
Kindle Fire, already the bestselling item on Amazon.com, will start arriving on customers' doorsteps one day early*

SEATTLE--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Nov. 14, 2011-- (NASDAQ: AMZN) - Amazon.com today announced it is shipping Kindle Fire, already the bestselling item on Amazon.com, one day early. Kindle Fire offers more than 18 million movies, TV shows, songs, books, magazines, apps and games, as well as free storage of Amazon digital content in the Amazon Cloud, Whispersync for books and movies, a 14.6 ounce design that's easy to hold with one hand, a vibrant color touch screen, a powerful dual-core processor and Amazon Silk - Amazon's new revolutionary web browser that accelerates the power of the mobile device by using the computing speed and power of the Amazon Web Services cloud - all for only $199. To learn more about Kindle Fire, visit www.amazon.com/kindlefire.

"We're thrilled to be able to ship Kindle Fire to our customers earlier than we expected. Kindle Fire quickly became the bestselling item across all of Amazon.com, and based on customer response we're building millions more than we'd planned," said Dave Limp, Vice President, Amazon Kindle. "Customers are excited about Kindle Fire because it is a premium product at the non-premium price of only $199."

Kindle Fire offers customers a fully-integrated service with instant access to over 18 million movies, TV shows, magazines, newspapers, books, songs, apps and games, including:

Over 100,000 movies and TV shows from Amazon Instant Video
Over 17,000,000 songs from Amazon MP3
Millions of books
Over 400 full-color magazines and newspapers
100 exclusive graphic novels from DC Comics, including Watchmen, the bestselling graphic novel of all time
Several thousand apps and games, including Netflix, Pandora, Hulu Plus, Rhapsody, and games from Electronic Arts, Zynga and Rovio
A free month of Amazon Prime, which offers two-day shipping and access to nearly 13,000 movies and TV shows available to stream at no additional cost and exclusive access to over 5,000 popular books from the Kindle Owner's Lending Library to read on any Kindle device at no additional cost and with no due dates
Early comments from product reviewers on Kindle Fire include:
"The Kindle Fire is a 7-inch tablet that links seamlessly with Amazon's impressive collection of digital music, video, magazine, and book services in one easy-to-use package. It boasts a great Web browser, and its curated Android app store includes most of the big must-have apps (such as Netflix, Pandora, and Hulu). The Fire has an ultra-affordable price tag, and the screen quality is exceptional for the price." - CNET

"The Fire is a marvelous device." - Chicago Sun-Times

"It sounds horribly corny, but you'll feel a little powerful using the Fire, in a consumer couch potato kind of way. The volume of stuff that's available for your brain to munch on is so immense and easy to grab that the Fire feels massive beyond its small-ish frame-which, by the way, is sturdy and satisfying to hold, like a good paperback. A paperback filled with internet magic and delectable liquid crystal. The Kindle Fire is a spigot, and Prime tastes delicious." - Gizmodo

"It bakes in books, music, movies, apps/games, magazines, multi-tasking, universal search, easy access to anything you have in Amazon's cloud, and a sense that this device and Amazon know you." - Mashable

"The Kindle Fire's killer feature may be its access to the free streaming movies and TV shows that are among the benefits of subscribing to Amazon Prime, the company's $79-a-year premium program. (A free 30-day subscription to the service is included with the Kindle Fire.)" - The world's leading consumer magazine

"The culmination of 17 years of work, the Kindle Fire is the missing piece of the company's vast corporate puzzle, bringing into harmony nearly every discordant service the company has built since CEO Jeff Bezos first set up shop in his garage in 1994." - Fortune

Kindle Fire orders are fulfilled on a first-come first-served basis. Customers can purchase now at www.amazon.com/kindlefire.

For high-resolution images of Kindle Fire, visit www.amazon.com/pr/kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Woo Hoo!


(note to self:  must go run errands today so as to be home tomorrow. . . . .  )


----------



## TessM

Wooo Hoo... was just checking out FB and the Kindle Nation Page said Fire pre-orders are starting to ship TODAY!  Fingers crossed mine gets here on Wednesday (tomorrow would be even better)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine says shipped, whohoo!!!!!!!!!!

I went to check "open orders" as I've been doing compulsively, and there were NONE! So I went to "orders" and it says "Shipped!"

Off to check the tracking....



> Latest Event:	New Castle DE
> Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit - November 14, 2011 6:16:38 AM


Betsy


----------



## Wingpeople

Just announced on FB:
http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Fire-Amazon-Tablet/dp/B0051VVOB2/ref=tsm_1_fb_kin_111114_B0051VVOB2

Kindle Fire Begins Shipping Today-One Day Early


----------



## tamborine

Amazon posted this over on their Kindle Discussion Board. The title of the post is Kindle Fire Begins Shipping 11/14, One Day Early.   

We're excited to announce that we are shipping Kindle Fire, already the bestselling item on Amazon.com, one day early. Kindle Fire offers more than 18 million movies, TV shows, songs, books, magazines, apps and games, as well as free storage in the Amazon Cloud, Whispersync for books and movies, a 14.6 ounce design that's easy to hold with one hand, a vibrant color touch screen, a powerful dual-core processor and Amazon Silk - Amazon's new web browser that accelerates the power of the mobile device by using the computing speed and power of the Amazon Web Services cloud - all for only $199. 

Kindle Fire is already the bestselling item across all of Amazon.com, so we're thrilled to be able to ship Kindle Fire earlier than we expected.

Kindle Fire orders are fulfilled on a first-come first-served basis. Customers who haven't ordered their Kindle Fire can reserve their place in line at www.amazon.com/kindlefire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

!!!  Ack!!!  Mine too!!!!. . .. I can even track it!!!! 

It's left the facility in New Castle, DE and will be delivered tomorrow!  WooHooWooHooWooHoo. . . . . .



But. . . we DROVE RIGHT BY THERE SATURDAY. . . .coming back from New Jersey. . . .I was within a MILE of where my Fire was waiting! 


BTW, it only takes 2 hours to get here from there. . . . . . .


----------



## jd78

Yeah, just saw this on their Facebook post. Nice!


----------



## krm0789

Guess I'll be moving to DE the next time there's a Kindle release   Get with it, Massachusetts, I've been "shipping soon" since Friday!


----------



## SamIam

Hope mines gets here early!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm guessing 1-day people will get them tomorrow, 2-day people will get them Wednesday, and super saver people will get them anytime from Wednesday on. . . weather permitting, of course.  But the weather looks good. . .nothing but some rain around the Great Lakes . . . . .crossing fingers for those of you in that area that it has no impact on your deliveries!


----------



## Guest

So exciting! I can't wait!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Check your emails, I got a delivery email and a "welcome to Fire" kind of email, and I have serial numbers, of course!  Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama

Refresh, refresh, refresh "c'mon...say shipped!" 

I can tell I won't get much done at work today.


----------



## krm0789

Shipped!! I had to literally clamp a hand over my mouth to contain my excitement


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yep. . .I got those too. . .and yes, Fawkes has a S/N. Still no email address.

And it's not yet listed as a device in the App store.

There's also a Kindle Fire page at Kindle Support: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200711000

But I'm not yet seeing a downloadable Users Guide.


----------



## krm0789

It's showing that I have apps: Comics, ESPN SportCenter, Pandora, Weather Channel, Words with Friends. I surely did not seek out ESPN so I'm guessing these are the preloads? Netflix please!


----------



## joanie

Shipped!


----------



## DYB

Got the e-mail too.  About time!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

krm0789 said:


> It's showing that I have apps: Comics, ESPN SportCenter, Pandora, Weather Channel, Words with Friends. I surely did not seek out ESPN so I'm guessing these are the preloads? Netflix please!


(To see your Apps, go to "Manage Your Kindle," then on the left side select "Manage Your Apps.")

I would expect those are the apps whose companies have arranged with Amazon to have on your device right away. But you may have to load them....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Getting Started guide is here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=fire_wel_em_gsg?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200784900

(If the link doesn't work for you, check your Welcome to Fire email when you get it, it's a link in the email.)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (To see your Apps, go to "Manage Your Kindle," then on the left side select "Manage Your Apps.")
> 
> I would expect those are the apps whose companies have arranged with Amazon to have on your device right away. But you may have to load them....
> 
> Betsy


Ah, yes. . .there are a few more apps than the ones I remember getting. . .! 

What I would expect is that when the Fire is turned on and connected via WiFi, you'll go to the amazon Appstore -- which will be an obvious icon -- and you can download directly the ones you want. But it's possible some may be already on it and you can't remove 'em. . . .


----------



## ellie

I ordered mine on 9/28 and still says "Shipping Soon."


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ellie said:


> I ordered mine on 9/28 and still says "Shipping Soon."


What shipping did you choose? That might make a difference. . . . .

Also, they've got hundreds of thousands, at least. . . .can't flip the switch on all of them at once, I guess.


----------



## NitroStitch

Want to cry...mine still says "shipping soon" and I ordered just before the official link opened (ordered thru the link thoughtfully posted on these boards).  *sigh*  Hopefully they're more slow with posting the shipment action than they are with the actual shipment?!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patience, mine literally changed less than an hour ago, I know because I had checked it just a few minutes before someone posted the "shipping today" announcement.  

Betsy


----------



## TessM

Eeek.  Mine was a gift, so I don't have a s/n yet (I keep logging into my husband's account to see if it shipped-it hasn't yet)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

krm0789 said:


> Netflix please!


From the reviews I read (and this may have changed by now, it's a very fluid situation with a new device), the Netflix app is a done deal but not available yet....

Betsy


----------



## DYB

NitroStitch said:


> Want to cry...mine still says "shipping soon" and I ordered just before the official link opened (ordered thru the link thoughtfully posted on these boards). *sigh* Hopefully they're more slow with posting the shipment action than they are with the actual shipment?!


Remember, they probably have until about 8pm today (or even later) to ship it out for tomorrow's delivery!


----------



## DYB

Betsy the Quilter said:


> From the reviews I read (and this may have changed by now, it's a very fluid situation with a new device), the Netflix app is a done deal but not available yet....
> 
> Betsy


Netflix was announced by both Amazon and Netflix, so I'm sure it's a done deal (barring some catastrophic developments.) Though I'm not sure if it's available yet for download. (Same with Hulu Plus.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DYB said:


> Remember, they probably have until about 8pm today (or even later) to ship it out for tomorrow's delivery!


One comment to share from my experience getting an iPad on release day. The UPS tracking was blocked until day of delivery. Every now and then something would slip through for about a minute, and because I was obsessively clicking, I saw my iPad leave China, arrive in the hub in Kentucky, and get delivered to the airport sorting facility, then nothing until it was actually delivered. But each of those stages was only visible briefly, and then the tracking would revert to "still in China." It was confusing and frustrating.

I note that my UPS tracking for the Fire only says is that a shipping order has been generated...but for all I know (based on my iPad experience) the Fire could already be at their distribution center in Sterling, VA, the nearest one to me...)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DYB said:


> Netflix was announced by both Amazon and Netflix, so I'm sure it's a done deal (barring some catastrophic developments.) Though I'm not sure if it's available yet for download. (Same with Hulu Plus.)


Yes, I'm sure it's a done deal, too, but what I was pointing out is that the reviews I read say it's not available yet. That's the part I'm not sure of. Sorry, I didn't say that very well in my original post. 

Betsy


----------



## cleee

I got a shipping notice and have a serial number. Ordered 9/28 with next day shipping.


----------



## Tatiana

The Fire has shipped! I just got an e-mail. It's coming "regular" shipping service not next day as it's a Christmas gift for DH so it won't be opened until Dec. 25th!

ETA: The Tracking says it will be delivered tomorrow!!!


----------



## katy32

Mine FINALLY says shipping soon!!!   Hopefully it does ship today so I get it tomorrow


----------



## Raffeer

OK you lucky ones! What came first registration number or shipping email?

I've had "Shipping soon" since Saturday late (I think).
Ordered 9/28 11am est. One day shipping.


----------



## tnt

I just got back home, and, yes, everything's set for delivery tomorrow from New Castle DE.  New Castle isn't that far away, but there are at least four shipping center that are much closer.

I hope I can get off work a little early... lately the UPS guy has been arriving around 2:30pm.


----------



## krm0789

Raffeer said:


> OK you lucky ones! What came first registration number or shipping email?
> 
> I've had "Shipping soon" since Saturday late (I think).
> Ordered 9/28 11am est. One day shipping.


Shipping email. It took a few minutes for the serial number to appear & believe me, I was checking!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

mine isn't supposed to be delivered until the 18th-20th.  Am I a bad person for wanting to go into labor only AFTER the fire has arrived?  I'm due Nov 30th, but I want to be able to play w/ the fire while in the hospital (where they have free wifi).  And technically, it's not my Fire, but DH's, but we all know I'm going to steal it from him.


----------



## ayuryogini

katy32 said:


> Mine FINALLY says shipping soon!!!  Hopefully it does ship today so I get it tomorrow


Mine, too, but still no email or Serial Number. 
However, I've been charged for it, so I'm happy about that. 
Ordered day of release w/ one day Prime shipping.


----------



## Sage

My order for both the Fire and Zip Sleeve - Coral says "Shipping Soon".  I'm thrilled to be one step closer....especially considering I didn't cave (I mean...decide to order) until Nov. 10th.


----------



## Tam

Yippee! Delivery date is tomorrow! Way to go Amazon!!!


----------



## katy32

ayuryogini said:


> Mine, too, but still no email or Serial Number.
> However, I've been charged for it, so I'm happy about that.
> Ordered day of release w/ one day Prime shipping.


I have the one day prime shipping as well. Fingers crossed we both get ours tomorrow


----------



## RDaneel54

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Check your emails, I got a delivery email and a "welcome to Fire" kind of email, and I have serial numbers, of course! Woohoo!
> 
> Betsy


Ditto.


----------



## docmama28

Do any of you that have Fires that Shipped already live in Florida?  I think the closest distribution center to me here in south Floriday is Kentucky


----------



## Lambert

My status just changed to shipped. EST. 16Th with two day prime delivery.

The shippers will be busy. (ups)

I notice my serial number first, then seen that it shipped.  No way to add an email address to it yet.


----------



## DYB

docmama28 said:


> Do any of you that have Fires that Shipped already live in Florida? I think the closest distribution center to me here in south Floriday is Kentucky


The thing is that if you paid for 1-day delivery - Kentucky shouldn't make a difference. If they ship it out today, you should have it tomorrow. Or demand your one-day shipping money back!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If they followed the Apple model, they may already be at the distribution centers.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just got the 'text trace' on my phone that says it's shipped.  Message was sent at 6:21 this morning but got to my phone at 11:13.


----------



## Tatiana

The serial number of the shipped Fire is registered to my account even tho' I marked it as a gift for DH! Dec. 24th I'll deregister it and reregister it to DH's account. According to Amazon it was shippped at 7:34 a.m. from Delaware and it will be arriving 11/15 even tho' I didn't have next day shipping.

BTW, an order for a 2nd Fire and a Touch was placed through DH's account about an hour and a half after the Fire order was placed on my account. His account still says "Shipping Soon" and no emails have been received. The one on DH's account is for DS.

We just received a shipping notice and the 2nd Fire was shipped at 8:04 a.m. today but even tho' it has the same shipping service (not next day but regular) as the Fire shipped earlier on my account (which is scheduled to arrive 11/15) it is not scheduled to be delivered until 11/18. It also has a serial # listed on DH's account even tho' it was marked as a gift. I thought if it was marked a gift, the serial # was not registered to your account. What we'll probably do is leave the one of DH's account for him and use the the arriving tomorrow registered to my account for DS. I'll deregister it Christmas Eve and reregister it on DS's account so it will be ready for him on Christmas morning.


----------



## Shadin

Mine has shipped nov 16 with two day prime. Ill have to pick it up on thursday though, just means I can play with it all day thursday since thats when I scheduled my vacation


----------



## cheriereich

So awesome, although I wish mine had shipped too. At least it moved to "shipping soon." I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Seamonkey

Mine says "Shipping Soon" now.. just checked.  That has changed since I went to bed.  Still no serial number, no email addy..  I ordered the first day (hour) and paid for 1 day shipping and I'm in California so it has to cross the country.. my past devices have shipped from Kentucky or Indiana. And it still says the 16th for deliver


----------



## jlee745

I ordered mine within the first couple of hours and mine still says shipping soon. I can't open 
mine till Christmas anyway so I guess its no big deal.


----------



## DYB

Seamonkey said:


> Mine says "Shipping Soon" now.. just checked. That has changed since I went to bed. Still no serial number, no email addy..


I have the serial number, but still no e-mail addy.


----------



## docmama28

AAARRGGGG!!!  I had ordered two kindles, one for my Mother-in-Law, who lives in Atlanta, the other for me.  I paid for 1 day shipping on mine (I have Prime) and hers was free 2 day shipping.  I just checked my account on amazon, and hers has shipped, mine hasn't.  I'm sure that mine was 1 day shipping and hers was 2 day.  I am convinced this has to do with how close the customer is geographically to a fullfillment center.  
Since I'm way down here in South Florida, I'm getting screwed...and I'm getting all VERUCA SALT!!!!!!


----------



## Silver

Refresh, refresh.  Okay, I'm in Washington state so it may take a bit longer to reach me from wherever.  (I'm pretty sure they don't have a distribution center in Seattle.  Poop!)  But I ordered day one, have Prime, and paid for one-day.  Why does it still say Shipping Soon and no serial number??  Getting serious shipment envy!


----------



## Raffeer

Another South Floridian with nada. No registration number, no email, no text.

9/28 11am est 0ne-day shipping


----------



## Meemo

Yeah, mine still says "Shipping Soon", Nov 16 delivery date, I keep checking for an update.  I do wonder whether the fact that I just changed to overnight shipping last week means that I'm at the back of the line - and that's fine, I was expecting it Wednesday, I can live with Wednesday.  But I do keep checking........


----------



## Carol Collett

I'm having shipment envy too.    But I know it will ship soon. I think I've clicked "refresh" more today than ever in my life!


----------



## ellie

collett said:


> I'm having shipment envy too.  But I know it will ship soon. I think I've clicked "refresh" more today than ever in my life!


Me too.


----------



## Anita

I would love to see that my Fire and my Touch have shipped, or see a serial number and email on my devices.....so far only my Fire cover has been shipped and is trackable....

However, I'm not too freaked.  For one thing I live within a 2-4 hour drive from several distribution centers so packages can get here quickly....but also because I am convinced that multiple things are happening in mutiple places: the order is filled and package is prepared for shipping, the package is picked up by the shipper, the shipper sends the package through all of it's channels while it's system is updated with all the changes in shipment status -- and those updates are sent to Amazon, Amazon updates the Manage my Kindle page, Amazon sends an email/text to let me know the item has shipped, and the orders page is updated with shipping changes as they arrive.

That's a lot of activity!!  If somewhere along the line they are too busy doing what needs to be done to send out an email, I guess I can live with that.  Besides, I suspect that they are processing everything in groups and they are probably doing group updates.  I don't know if they are grouping by order number, zip code, or whatever.  

I've pre-ordered 2 kindles and have never been disappointed.....the kindle arrived a bit earlier than I expected and it worked perfectly out of the box.  I have no reason to think this experience will be any different......I expect it to show up tomorrow whether all of the emails go out or not -- but if it shows up on Wednesday instead, it will still arrive as promised


----------



## docmama28

What kills me is that my Mother-in-law's fire has already left the facility and is in transit from Nashville TN to her house.  Her shipping date now appears as Nov. 15th (2-day shipping)and mine's still unshipped with 1 day shipping and a delivery estimate of Nov. 16!  I may call customer service and complain about the fact that hers is for all intents and purposes 1 day shipping without paying the extra $3.99 cost.


----------



## Seamonkey

I must say that the wait for my K1 was so much less stressful!  I wasn't on KB, I ordered using the Oprah discount at the last minute, free shipping, I didn't really worry about anyone else getting them, so mine got here when it got here.  But since then, all my orders have been like this..  crazymaking.  One would think they'd be shipping the distant US orders earlier, but no.  Actually when I ordered my DX refurb, I didn't sweat the delivery,since I had my K2 in hand.  

But the fire is a whole different matter.  I ordered a fire and a touch, with the touch I just took the 2 day free shipping since I have a K3, and I really did not want both devices to him my credit card at the same time.  So naturally, the touch was suddenly going to be shipped way early.  I cancelled that right away.  But I want the Fire.  I paid for 1 day shipping, ordered right away.


----------



## teralpar

I've got the Shipping Soon on my order status, but the delivery date still says November 16th, but I chose 1-day shipping. I'm sooo hoping that it still ships today and is delivered tomorrow...that November 16th delivery date is scaring me!!!  

UPDATE:  I just got a text saying my Kindle Fire just shipped!!!!!! Although it still says "Shipping Soon" for the order status on Amazon's site, but I'm not going to pay any attention to that    

I've been discreetly jumping for joy at my desk at work!!!


----------



## BK

No email, but I do have a tracking number and a serial number!  Mine is shipping from Nashville, and I'm in Atlanta, so it *should* be here tomorrow!  I'll have to stay home from work because it says "Signature Required," and I used my home address as the delivery address instead of my office address. Dumb move!

No apps are listed except those that obviously come with the Fire (even though I tried to order additional apps from the AppStore).

Bonnie


----------



## Perennial Reader

I've been pinged!! My order is on its way!! Doing the happy dance!!!!


----------



## William G. Jones

No serial number, no email, no shipping notification, delivery date still says Nov. 16th-22nd, and I paid for 2-day shipping.

Not very happy ATM.


----------



## Tatiana

Both Fires on two different accounts have shipped.  One with 11/15 delivery date and one with 11/18 delivery date (even tho' both have just 'regular' free shipping).  We have serial # but no email yet.  Now waiting for the Touch to ship.


----------



## Nickinev

Still shipping soon here in SC too.  I'm guessing it will ship sometime tonight.  I bought some shoes for my dh the other day and they shipped later that night and arrived in the afternoon the next day by UPS. 

Nicole


----------



## trastan

Hi everyone. New Kindle user here, starting with the Fire, and waiting for my order to ship, as well. I used to be fairly active over on Harvey's other boards, Zunerama. Nice to meet you all. 

I'm not sure how long each of you have been using Amazon for your shipping needs, but, having used them almost exclusively for quite a while now (I currently have four pages of pre-orders with them, for goodness sakes), I recommend that you disregard the estimated arrival date. My experience is that it will not update from here on, even when the device has been delivered. All you should watch is the shipping status, and then, of course, the tracking number. 

I also fully expect everyone's Kindle to ship today, but that's just a personal estimate.


----------



## William G. Jones

Tatiana said:


> Both Fires on two different accounts have shipped. One with 11/15 delivery date and one with 11/18 delivery date (even tho' both have just 'regular' free shipping). We have serial # but no email yet. Now waiting for the Touch to ship.


That makes me feel great about the $12 I spent to upgrade shipping.


----------



## Edge

Woohoo!!

Just got my text message saying that my order has been fulfilled and shipped with a tracking number. Checking Amazon's site? Still says shipping soon. Checking the tracking number with UPS shows shipped.

I MAY HAVE MY FIRE TOMORROW!!!

To say I'm excited is an understatement. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Guest

I've pretty much cleared my calendar so I have nothing to do all day but play around with my Fire!


----------



## Thumper

Mine has shipped...I paid for overnight but apparently it won't get here until Wednesday. If it really mattered to me, I'd be asking for my $3.99 back. That's how lazy I am...too much effort for 4 bucks...


----------



## jeremy81

Ugh, got my tracking and it will be delivered on the 16th. Worse part is I paid for 2 day shipping and they shipped it via UPS Ground. The Ground truck doesn't deliver until 9PM in my area.


----------



## katy32

no text, no serial number and no shipped status here yet   It really doesn't matter because I have class for the next two days so I won't be home when it gets here anyway


----------



## stevene9

Got the email. My Fire shipped today and I will receoive it tomorrow (the 15th), even though I had 2 day delivery. In "Manage Your Kindle" it has a serial number.


----------



## Mauires

Looking forward to receiving mine tomorrow, 11/15.  Ordered on 9/28 with Prime free 2-day shipping, got the email this morning that it had been shipped, and UPS tracking shows that it is scheduled for delivery to me in CT on 11/15.  Had a feeling right from the start that Amazon would come through and deliver on release date.


----------



## EvaCole

Mine's on the way, too.  Although now I have a really big problem.  It's supposed to be for my husband for Christmas.  I have *no* idea how to keep myself out of that box...


----------



## Sherlock

Ran some errands this morning and checked when I got home awhile ago..........my Fire shipped at 7:35 AM from New Castle, DE and is scheduled for delivery tomorrow.  I'm in north central PA so it should make it by then.  That's the good news.  Bad news is that it's coming UPS.  It'll be suppertime before they deliver it -- but it's still a whole day early so I cannot complain.

Got a S/N, but no email yet.  I'm also very excited that it comes preloaded with Words With Friends.  Already play on my iPod with my sister and DIL.  Life is good!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

trastan said:


> Hi everyone. New Kindle user here, starting with the Fire, and waiting for my order to ship, as well. I used to be fairly active over on Harvey's other boards, Zunerama. Nice to meet you all.
> 
> I'm not sure how long each of you have been using Amazon for your shipping needs, but, having used them almost exclusively for quite a while now (I currently have four pages of pre-orders with them, for goodness sakes), I recommend that you disregard the estimated arrival date. My experience is that it will not update from here on, even when the device has been delivered. All you should watch is the shipping status, and then, of course, the tracking number.
> 
> I also fully expect everyone's Kindle to ship today, but that's just a personal estimate.


Welcome, Trastan! Glad you made it over from Zunerama.

I think it's safe to say most of us have been through this before...this is my 3rd and 4th Kindle watch with Amazon, and there are others who have more. Kindle Watch is a ritual here on KindleBoards. 

Glad you're here to join the fun! Have you owned a Kindle before?

Betsy


----------



## Tigress780

Raffeer said:


> Another South Floridian with nada. No registration number, no email, no text.
> 
> 9/28 11am est 0ne-day shipping


South Floridian here. I just got a text saying that my Fire has shipped with a tracking number. Online status still says shipping soon, no serial number. UPS site says a label has been created. I'm pretty sure I'll be receiving it tomorrow (paid for 1 day shipping).


----------



## StephanieJ

Just got an email one of my Fires has shipped! Still no serial number but I'm okay with that! I also got this lovely emai.... Congratulations - your Kindle Fire is on the way. Learn how to get started and discover what your Kindle Fire can do!


----------



## Seamonkey

No text, no email, no change. Grr.


----------



## trastan

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Welcome, Trastan! Glad you made it over from Zunerama.
> 
> I think it's safe to say most of us have been through this before...this is my 3rd and 4th Kindle watch with Amazon, and there are others who have more. Kindle Watch is a ritual here on KindleBoards.
> 
> Glad you're here to join the fun! Have you owned a Kindle before?
> 
> Betsy


Thanks. 

No, this is my first Kindle. I currently have an iPad that'll be changing to general family usage once the Fire arrives. Still sitting on "Shipping soon".

Though I realize many of you are Amazon/Kindle vets, I saw a handful of folks worrying over the delivery estimate, and I wanted to give them a little peace on the subject.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We like to kvetch , it's part of the fun, but it's always good to hear a voice of reason.    

Join on in!  I'm getting a Fire for media consumption and plan to keep my iPad for web use, which is how I mostly use it now.

Betsy


----------



## katy32

Seamonkey said:


> No text, no email, no change. Grr.


same here... I know it will come but I'm tired of waiting


----------



## DYB

And though I didn't get an e-mail or a text, I see my Touch has also just shipped and even has an e-mail addy attached to it.  (The Fire, however, does not have an e-mail addy yet.)  Big day tomorrow!


----------



## Raffeer

Tigress780 said:


> South Floridian here. I just got a text saying that my Fire has shipped with a tracking number. Online status still says shipping soon, no serial number. UPS site says a label has been created. I'm pretty sure I'll be receiving it tomorrow (paid for 1 day shipping).


Tigress -Many thanks for your post. It gives hope to this SF resident. 
Listening for the "ping" from my phone.


----------



## Silver

Got a text that my MicroShell Folio Cover has shipped.  That's nice and all, but when I heard the text message sound I scampered for the phone and almost did myself a damage.  Come on, Amazon, text me the big one!


----------



## StephanieJ

This seems like as good a place as any to ask -- I ordered two Fires, one for myself and one for my sister.  She had planned to come here to get hers but now I have had it shipped to her house.  Both are registered to her.  She is not very tech savvy (which is funny, she is 25, I am 37, you'd think she would be the one doing this!) and I think it would be best if she got hers unregistered.  One of mine has a serial number, one does not.  I am assuming it is the one that already says shipped instead of shipping soon.  If I deregister the wrong one (or both) it is no big deal at all for me to re-register mine is it?

How paranoid do I sound?  I just want this as smooth as possible.


----------



## DYB

StephanieJ said:


> This seems like as good a place as any to ask -- I ordered two Fires, one for myself and one for my sister. She had planned to come here to get hers but now I have had it shipped to her house. Both are registered to her. She is not very tech savvy (which is funny, she is 25, I am 37, you'd think she would be the one doing this!) and I think it would be best if she got hers unregistered. One of mine has a serial number, one does not. I am assuming it is the one that already says shipped instead of shipping soon. If I deregister the wrong one (or both) it is no big deal at all for me to re-register mine is it?
> 
> How paranoid do I sound? I just want this as smooth as possible.


Yes, you can easily register a new Kindle. On the Manage Your Kindle page, on the upper right side, there is a "Register a Kindle" link.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

1st: @StephanieJ, it shouldn't be a problem for you to de-register both. You'll just have to register it when you have it.

2nd: Still sitting at shipping soon (also paid for 1 day shipping), no s/n, no email  OTHO, I just got an email invite to Star Wars: The Old Republic


----------



## sandypeach

I just got my "Shipped" email and serial number (no email, yet).  It's in Nashville and the the estimated delivery via UPS Ground is 11/16.  Beyond excited!!

Paul


----------



## ~joanna~

Has anyone in northern california gotten a shipped notice yet? Neither of mine have shipped.  I really hope we get them tomorrow.


----------



## chocochibi

At least mine has changed to "shipping Soon" now, along with my Touch


----------



## katy32

sandypeach said:


> I just got my "Shipped" email and serial number (no email, yet). It's in Nashville and the the estimated delivery via UPS Ground is 11/16. Beyond excited!!
> 
> Paul


Paul, 
Did you have 2 day shipping?


----------



## Carol Collett

Got the text that Fire has shipped. Amazon's site still says shipping soon and no serial number. UPS tracking says label is created. I paid for one day shipping (Prime) so should have Brighid tomorrow! I noticed someone said theirs was signature required? I hope that's not the case as I'll be at work. Anyhow, SHIPPED!!


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

Mine just shipped (Amazon Prime 2-day shipping).  Estimated delivery date 11/16.  UPS has label created; Amazon site lists serial numbers but not email addresses.  I had already changed the names a couple weeks ago.

I noticed that several people gave the Fire one-star reviews, because it will be available in stores one day before they receive it via shipping.  Seriously, people?  I'm just kinda speechless.


----------



## sandypeach

katy32 said:


> Paul,
> Did you have 2 day shipping?


Yes, I did.


----------



## jd78

collett said:


> Got the text that Fire has shipped. Amazon's site still says shipping soon and no serial number. UPS tracking says label is created. I paid for one day shipping (Prime) so should have Brighid tomorrow! I noticed someone said theirs was signature required? I hope that's not the case as I'll be at work. Anyhow, SHIPPED!!


Maybe I missed it, but how do you set it up to receive text notices?


----------



## Edge

fuschiahedgehog said:


> I noticed that several people gave the Fire one-star reviews, because it will be available in stores one day before they receive it via shipping. Seriously, people? I'm just kinda speechless.


Stuff like this really makes me wonder about people. Sure, we're here in a Kindle Watch thread, but really rate the product one star because it'll be in stores before it arrives via shipping? We used to have a saying in the Marines for situations like this: "Call 1-800-WAA-AAAH."

Still can't wait for mine!!! It should be here TOMORROW according to UPS!!!


----------



## Geoffrey

Grumble grumble grumble.   

Why mine hasn't shipped yet?


----------



## Carol Collett

jd78 said:


> Maybe I missed it, but how do you set it up to receive text notices?


If you go into your open orders, there should be an option, maybe not real obvious, to enroll in text updates. It might be toward the bottom of the order page? I signed up for it so long ago that I honestly don't remember exactly where it is on the open order page.

Finally got my email and a serial number. My Fire is in Nashville and so am I! Wish UPS would just let me stop by and pick it up, but they're not nice that way at our local hub. But I'll have it tomorrow!


----------



## Pushka

Geoffrey said:


> Grumble grumble grumble.
> 
> Why mine hasn't shipped yet?


Mine is stuck a bit too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jd78 said:


> Maybe I missed it, but how do you set it up to receive text notices?


Your Account,

on the left Account Settings, 
in the box to the right that says Settings, click on Manage Text Tracking Alerts

Betsy


----------



## BK

collett said:


> Got the text that Fire has shipped. Amazon's site still says shipping soon and no serial number. UPS tracking says label is created. I paid for one day shipping (Prime) so should have Brighid tomorrow! I noticed someone said theirs was signature required? I hope that's not the case as I'll be at work. Anyhow, SHIPPED!!


I'm the person who mentioned "Signature Required." When you get the tracking number and click on it, it will take you to the UPS tracking page, and that's where Signature Required was indicated on my order. If Amazon required the signature, you might be able to leave a note for UPS to leave the package with a neighbor who could sign for it.


----------



## TLM

Have the serial number, no e-mail address.  Shipped this morning at 7:38 a.m.  It is in/or shipped from Nashville.  Est. arrival date 11/16!  Yeah!  Yes, I paid for 2 day shipping and will get it one day early.

Yes, I could have gotten it faster going to Best Buy tomorrow and just buying it.  With the cost of 2 day shipping it being the same (more or less) as the sales tax I would have come out the same cost wise.  But I wouldn't have had the Kindle watch excitement.   

UPS guy arrives in mid-afternoon, usually.  Dogs barking at him will wake me up.  Normally I would go back to sleep, but knowing what that barking means I bet I don't.


----------



## Carol Collett

BK said:


> I'm the person who mentioned "Signature Required." When you get the tracking number and click on it, it will take you to the UPS tracking page, and that's where Signature Required was indicated on my order. If Amazon required the signature, you might be able to leave a note for UPS to leave the package with a neighbor who could sign for it.


That's interesting that with my tracking number the UPS tracking page doesn't say signature required. But I'll leave them a note in the morning to leave it on the porch just in case. No one in my neighborhood is home during the day except a couple of people who work at night.


----------



## JimC1946

sandypeach said:


> I just got my "Shipped" email and serial number (no email, yet). It's in Nashville and the the estimated delivery via UPS Ground is 11/16. Beyond excited!!
> 
> Paul


Paul, that's super! When did you order yours?


----------



## William G. Jones

Just got my email, and my Fire is supposed to be here tomorrow. All that fretting for nothing. I'm so glad my Tuesday night class got moved to tonight instead.


----------



## DYB

collett said:


> That's interesting that with my tracking number the UPS tracking page doesn't say signature required. But I'll leave them a note in the morning to leave it on the porch just in case. No one in my neighborhood is home during the day except a couple of people who work at night.


I just looked at mine and it also does not say "Signature Required." (But I do now know that it's in Philly and will definitely be here tomorrow!)


----------



## TLM

I work nights, sleep days.  No way would I wake up to sign for a neighbors package.  Sorry, not that good of a neighbor.  Unless it was before 9:30 or after 4.


----------



## Sandpiper

Just got my shipping confirmation for Fire.  Veto (UPS) will be here Wednesday -- usually 10:00 - 11:00.

Is it Wednesday yet??


----------



## sandypeach

JimC1946 said:


> Paul, that's super! When did you order yours?


Hey Jim!

I ordered on 9/28 (when else?!). Looking forward to Wednesday. BTW, I anticipate being in the ATL again in January. Should we plan our usual Cheesecake Factory outing?

Paul


----------



## Carol Collett

TLM said:


> I work nights, sleep days. No way would I wake up to sign for a neighbors package. Sorry, not that good of a neighbor. Unless it was before 9:30 or after 4.


Exactly-having worked nights before, I wouldn't even ask.


----------



## CollinKelley

Just got an email that mine shipped today and will arrive Thursday! That's ahead of schedule! Woot!


----------



## Meemo

jd78 said:


> Maybe I missed it, but how do you set it up to receive text notices?


Your Account --> Settings --> Account Settings --> Manage Text Tracking Alerts

Even though I set up the text notices yesterday, I'm still obsessively checking the status of my order. I'm ridiculous!

And I agree - people giving a one-star review when they still don't even know whether they'll receive it tomorrow is just -- well, to me it's a dishonest review. Just like a bad review based on price. Tag it if you want to register a complaint like that, but the review should be based on the device or book itself, own it's own merits.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Where are y'all seeing signature required?  Or not required....

Betsy


----------



## DYB

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Where are y'all seeing signature required? Or not required....
> 
> Betsy


On the actual tracking page on UPS site. It should say if a signature is required or not. Mine doesn't say it...at least right now.


----------



## Pushka

Ooh, in the last five minutes I got a serial number. Its moving again.


----------



## DYB

You can also sign up for text or e-mail notifications from UPS.  I just did!


----------



## docmama28

I was about to call customer service to complain about paying for 1 day shipping, but now that my Fire says it's shipped, I'm not so mad anymore.  I still think that everyone who paid $3.99 for overnight shipping should have it credited back to their accounts, since it seems that everyone will be getting them tomorrow!  At least give us a credit to buy an app for crying out loud!


----------



## DYB

docmama28 said:


> I was about to call customer service to complain about paying for 1 day shipping, but now that my Fire says it's shipped, I'm not so mad anymore. I still think that everyone who paid $3.99 for overnight shipping should have it credited back to their accounts, since it seems that everyone will be getting them tomorrow! At least give us a credit to buy an app for crying out loud!


I suspected this would happen. I remember the last Kindle watch I did not have overnight shipping - but they still upgraded it to overnight. But I didn't want to take any chances right now!


----------



## DYB

Pushka said:


> Ooh, in the last five minutes I got a serial number. Its moving again.


Congrats!!! I'm sure everybody's will be shipped out today.


----------



## Pushka

And in the next five minutes, shipped. How quickly things change. But another week before I get it as I then have to ship it to Australia.


----------



## Nickinev

I no longer feel left out! I just got my email saying it shipped!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay for everyone who's getting the shipping notices!

Betsy


----------



## VondaZ

docmama28 said:


> I was about to call customer service to complain about paying for 1 day shipping, but now that my Fire says it's shipped, I'm not so mad anymore. I still think that everyone who paid $3.99 for overnight shipping should have it credited back to their accounts, since it seems that everyone will be getting them tomorrow! At least give us a credit to buy an app for crying out loud!


I ordered prime 2-day shipping an hour or so after the announcement and mine shipped today, but won't be here until Wednesday. So not everyone is getting them tomorrow. The $3.99 buys you the next day guarantee. Depending on where you are, it is possible that you could get next day without paying for it, but no guarantee without paying.


----------



## katy32

I've created a monster, my 4 year old keeps refreshing my amazon order page to see if it says shipped yet.  I had to write down how to spell shipped so he could check it against the word on the screen. I can only imagine how crazy he is going to be once he knows it has shipped.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good reading exercise!  Teach him some of the other words, too!  Let him read the screen to you....

Betsy


----------



## Pushka

I see that even though I just got notice of shipping, it actually shipped at 10am.


----------



## katy32

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good reading exercise! Teach him some of the other words, too! Let him read the screen to you....
> 
> Betsy


He is trying to read it to me. He wants to read so badly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What fun!  There are some great kids' ebooks...I'm sure you'll be able to get them for the Fire!

And you have auto-refresh! LOL!

Betsy


----------



## ebookeditingpro

Boo hoo. I'm thinking that to get to me by tomorrow (I paid for overnight shipping), I'll have to receive that shipped notice by 6 p.m. eastern time. That means I only have 1.5 hours before I realize I'm not getting it tomorrow


----------



## Meemo

WOOHOO!!!  My Fire has shipped!  I think it was in the middle of changing when I refreshed a couple of minutes ago - it's coming from Columbia SC to NW FL and is schedule to be delivered tomorrow.  So excited - I've got the update downloaded, got the User's Guide downloaded, I'm ready to go!


----------



## JimC1946

sandypeach said:


> Hey Jim!
> 
> I ordered on 9/28 (when else?!). Looking forward to Wednesday. BTW, I anticipate being in the ATL again in January. Should we plan our usual Cheesecake Factory outing?
> 
> Paul


Yes on the Cheesecake Factory!

I ordered the Fire on October 1 with 1-day shipping. Still no email. 

WHOA... it just shipped from West Columbia, SC!!!


----------



## Edge

The status on UPS' website now says "In Transit-On Time" for my Fire. The cover, which was originally purchased with 2-day shipping, has mysteriously sped up and is now expected to arrive at the same time as my Fire (tomorrow afternoon). 

So, while UPS has the packages tracked and set to be delivered on-time, Amazon still says "Shipping Soon" with no SN. It was the same way with my two previous Kindles.


----------



## Anita

ebookeditingpro said:


> I'm thinking that to get to me by tomorrow (I paid for overnight shipping), I'll have to receive that shipped notice by 6 p.m. eastern time.


That would only be true if the movement of the email and the movement of your package were completely connected....there is a very good chance that the package could be "on the road" for some time before the email is sent. Don't give up at 6pm if you don't have an email


----------



## Alice Coyl

Has anyone in California received a notice that your Kindle Fire has shipped? I placed my order 10/28/11, paid for one day Prime shipping and my "pre-order" is still a pre-order saying "shipping soon". It seems that most folks checking in are on the east coast.


----------



## CandyTX

I KNOW mine will change to shipped soon. For some reason, I'm always one of the last to move to the shipped side. Maybe because we have a distribution center just a few hours away. Hell, I'll start driving right now if Jeff will have someone meet me to get my two Fires and Touch, dammit! LOL


----------



## VondaZ

ebookeditingpro said:


> Boo hoo. I'm thinking that to get to me by tomorrow (I paid for overnight shipping), I'll have to receive that shipped notice by 6 p.m. eastern time. That means I only have 1.5 hours before I realize I'm not getting it tomorrow


I didn't receive the shipped notice until 1:35 pm, even though it had actually shipped at 8:00 am. It seems like there is quite a lag between shipping and updating the account information. The ship notice may come later than you expect, so don't give up hope.


----------



## Meemo

ebookeditingpro said:


> Boo hoo. I'm thinking that to get to me by tomorrow (I paid for overnight shipping), I'll have to receive that shipped notice by 6 p.m. eastern time. That means I only have 1.5 hours before I realize I'm not getting it tomorrow


Don't give up yet - mine actually left the facility at 10:11 a.m., the status updated on the site at about 3:30 (which is 4:30 Eastern). I've been waiting & waiting to see the update and it had already left the building. They're shipping LOTS of Fires today, I'm sure it'll take a while to get everyone's status caught up!


----------



## jd78

3:40PM Central both my emails magically appeared!!!


----------



## TessM

Ack. No change in stays yet


----------



## Pushka

ebookeditingpro said:


> Boo hoo. I'm thinking that to get to me by tomorrow (I paid for overnight shipping), I'll have to receive that shipped notice by 6 p.m. eastern time. That means I only have 1.5 hours before I realize I'm not getting it tomorrow


There was about a five hour delay from shipping to actually getting the shipping status to reflect that. My del every date was originally the 17th and now it is the 15th.


----------



## Vet

I ordered Oct. 1, east coast, regular delivery; still shipping soon, no serial number.


----------



## kcrady

Kindle Fire status changed to Shipped a few minutes ago, I have the shipping and greeting emails, and I have the s/n for my Fire!  Estimated delivery is tomorrow!


----------



## MichelleR

Date Time Location Event Details
November 14, 2011 03:42:00 PM Philadelphia PA US Shipment received by carrier
November 14, 2011 11:06:40 AM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


----------



## Raffeer

Finally       
So Fl here. 

Emails at 4:34, no text received, registration number listed, UPS very little info except, delivery date 15th and it was shipped one day air. Amazon still lists delivery date as the 16th.

My newest kvetch is that UPS delivers between 5:30 & 6. L-O-N-G day tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

UPS just pulled up to our house, got out with two identicals (I ordered two Fires)













...and walked up to my neighbor's house....

Psych!  LOL!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Mollyb52

I am in California and nothing...I am feeling sad .  Says shipping soon...no serial #,no email.  Hey Amazon...Don't forget me.  Is California getting left behind?


----------



## Vet

Molly, I feel your pain!
Betsy, shame on you!


----------



## EvaCole

Mine's shipped - but coming two-day.  Hmm.  I hope that means somebody else who can actually open theirs got the priority slot  .


----------



## DYB

Betsy the Quilter said:


> UPS just pulled up to our house, got out with two identicals (I ordered two Fires)
> 
> ...and walked up to my neighbor's house....
> 
> Psych! LOL!!!!
> 
> Betsy


You must have had a heart attack! (And were you staring out the window stalking the UPS driver?)


----------



## LauraElizabeth

UPS just pulled up to our house, got out with two identicals (I ordered two Fires)...and walked up to my neighbor's house....


Oh Betsy! What torture that must have been!
Maybe it is good I cannot see my neighbor's houses.......of course I cannot imagine either of the other two houses on this three mile stretch of road, ordering a Kindle of any kind.

I just got two emails from amazon saying it had shipped and they have changed at the website as well. It is currently in Phoenix (I live in Oklahoma) and is to be delivered tomorrow. (November 14, 2011 12:54:02 PM Phoenix AZ US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit)

I have a serial number but no email yet.

I had just checked a couple of minutes before and it was still saying "shipping soon"


----------



## izzy

Mine shipped! Its coming from Columbia SC and going to WV to my parents house. Luckily I'll have a drive to distract me from getting it so soon tomorrow.


----------



## teri

Geez, I go to work and you guys chat up 7 more pages!  LOL  Now that I'm caught up...mine has shipped, as is expected tomorrow just like the rest of you guys.  It's a shame I didn't take Weds off too for my mental health days.    I'm so excited!

Betsy, you are a bad, bad girl.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Mollyb52 said:


> I am in California and nothing...I am feeling sad . Says shipping soon...no serial #,no email. Hey Amazon...Don't forget me. Is California getting left behind?


They started on the east coast, now are in Texas, heading our way. We will probably receive notice later today or this evening. We can still get the orders tomorrow.


----------



## katy32

Alice Coyl said:


> They started on the east coast, now are in Texas, heading our way. We will probably receive notice later today or this evening. We can still get the orders tomorrow.


They must have skipped Ohio then


----------



## Edge

Just got my Welcome email, shipping notification email, and on the Amazon website, my Fire has a SN.

 I am giddy!


----------



## Carol Collett

Betsy the Quilter said:


> UPS just pulled up to our house, got out with two identicals (I ordered two Fires)
> 
> ...and walked up to my neighbor's house....
> 
> Psych! LOL!!!!
> 
> Betsy


LOL-you had me going-momentarily!


----------



## ellie

I'm in Mountain Time Zone and no signs of shipment or email yet.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## CrystalStarr

Still waiting!  In CT, very East Coast. I hope something happens soon other than "shipping soon.". Ugh!


----------



## ellie

Just got an Amazon shipment email..... for my cover.....


----------



## katy32

ellie said:


> Just got an Amazon shipment email..... for my cover.....


That's the worst  Hopefully your next amazon shipping email is for your fire


----------



## DYB

I think everybody will get their Fires shipped out today!  And if not - call customer service and guilt them into giving you an Amazon gift card or something!  (My guess is there's a lot of processing and catching up.  But as I said in a post many pages back, they do have the rest of the day to mail the package out.  And to update statuses and send out e-mails (which can be backlogged.)


----------



## talleylynn

On the day the kindle Fire was announced my husband and I decided we each wanted one, and we placed a pre-order for two of them.

Last week my daughter decided that she wanted a Fire for Christmas; so I placed a separate order for her Fire.

Today I received an email that my Fire had shipped. It was my daughter's Fire, NOT the two I ordered weeks ago. The two Fires are still sitting in Shipping-Soon limbo. Strange things going on at Amazon today.


Edited: notification on the other order showed up several hours later, so all is well. They are all due to arrive on thursday - standard shipping.


----------



## Nefertiti

My Fire has shipped and will arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Forster

This is sweet, got my shipping notification 1/2 hr ago, be here on Weds.


----------



## Finished

I ordered my Fire on Oct. 28 and changed to one day shipping last Thursday. Just got notice that it shipped from Nashville (to Chicago) today at 12:15 pm and will arrive tomorrow via UPS. Already registered in my account with serial number and pre-loaded apps.


----------



## jd78

DYB said:


> I think everybody will get their Fires shipped out today! And if not - call customer service and guilt them into giving you an Amazon gift card or something! (My guess is there's a lot of processing and catching up. But as I said in a post many pages back, they do have the rest of the day to mail the package out. And to update statuses and send out e-mails (which can be backlogged.)


I realize why Amazon wanted to advertise that the Fire's are shipping early, but I think it would have been better if they did not advertise. If they would have started shipping them out, they still would have gotten the press as people would have blown up forums and tech blogs about their Fire being on the way. Also, without officially announcing the early shipment it would keep them off the hook for the ones they did not get out in time.

Since it was advertised, IMO that change's the customer's expectation of delivery. If I was a customer that paid $3.99 for overnight and my Fire did not ship until tomorrow for a 11/16 delivery, then I would write a kind email to Amazon requesting a refund for the overnight delivery since the expectation was changed due to their announcement.

I'm sure some will disagree with this post or think it's unreasonable, but IMO one of the most important aspects of customer service is expectation and Amazon changed it with their announcement.


----------



## MLPMom

talleylynn said:


> On the day the kindle Fire was announced my husband and I decided we each wanted one, and we placed a pre-order for two of them.
> 
> Last week my daughter decided that she wanted a Fire for Christmas; so I placed a separate order for her Fire.
> 
> Today I received an email that my Fire had shipped. It was my daughter's Fire, NOT the two I ordered weeks ago. The two Fires are still sitting in Shipping-Soon limbo. Strange things going on at Amazon today.


Well she will never know it was or wasn't hers that came.


----------



## katy32

jd78 said:


> I realize why Amazon wanted to advertise that the Fire's are shipping early, but I think it would have been better if they did not advertise. If they would have started shipping them out, they still would have gotten the press as people would have blown up forums and tech blogs about their Fire being on the way. Also, without officially announcing the early shipment it would keep them off the hook for the ones they did not get out in time.
> 
> Since it was advertised, IMO that change's the customer's expectation of delivery. If I was a customer that paid $3.99 for overnight and my Fire did not ship until tomorrow for a 11/16 delivery, then I would write a kind email to Amazon requesting a refund for the overnight delivery since the expectation was changed due to their announcement.
> 
> I'm sure some will disagree with this post or think it's unreasonable, but IMO one of the most important aspects of customer service is expectation and Amazon changed it with their announcement.


Mine is still sitting at shipping soon, and while I realize it is still early if it doesn't come tomorrow I will be emailing amazon to see if I can get a refund for my overnight shipping. It's worth a try right?


----------



## chocochibi

Mine still shows shipping soon on Amazon, but I got a text from them saying it had shipped and an email from ups saying in transit and will be here tomorrow.  
Unfortunately, I'm on call tomorrow and may have to stay late at work.


----------



## lobo

After a frustrating day of hitting refresh on Amazon, I arrived home to find my notice that my Fire will be here in Ohio at 12:15 tomorrow.  Now I can't wait to get home from work tomorrow!


----------



## katy32

lobo said:


> After a frustrating day of hitting refresh on Amazon, I arrived home to find my notice that my Fire will be here in Ohio at 12:15 tomorrow. Now I can't wait to get home from work tomorrow!


Awesome! How did you get a time?


----------



## jaspertyler

My touch shipped but not my fire haha


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> They started on the east coast, now are in Texas, heading our way. We will probably receive notice later today or this evening. We can still get the orders tomorrow.


Just received the notice that my Fire will be here tomorrow! So, Alice, they are as far as South Dakota now.  Going to be a long day waiting tomorrow as it is coming via UPS, and they are SO slow in our area! It will probably be after 8 PM before the doorbell rings! I would have preferred FedEx as they deliver much earlier in the day, but, oh well, it's coming tomorrow!


----------



## durphy

Tomorrow you'd better watch out for that woman who walks down streets checking for Kindle Fires then sits down on the steps and opens them.


----------



## jd78

Just got email for my Touch as well. If I didn't know any better, I would think tomorrow is December 25th!


----------



## Silver

Happy dancing with the rest of you!  Fire has shipped, will be here tomorrow, and I got the nicest welcome email.  Woo and Hoo!!  By-the-way, reiterating that I am in Washington state.  Same coast as you California folks.  We're just getting our notices a wee bit later than the East Coasters.


----------



## stlbluefansarah

Mine still hasn't shipped, and I ordered it within 2 hours of the press conference.   I'm in Illinois.


----------



## Vet

Yay! My Fire has a shipping label!


----------



## CrystalStarr

jaspertyler said:


> My touch shipped but not my fire haha


Me too!


----------



## teri

durphy said:


> Tomorrow you'd better watch out for that woman who walks down streets checking for Kindle Fires then sits down on the steps and opens them.


I'll kick her scrawny butt if she lays a finger on my Amazon box!


----------



## CegAbq

My Fire has shipped & will be here on Wednesday! It's got a serial number  (but my Touch has not yet shipped - I know, I'm greedy)


----------



## CegAbq

Silver said:


> Happy dancing with the rest of you! Fire has shipped, will be here tomorrow, and I got the nicest welcome email. Woo and Hoo!! By-the-way, reiterating that I am in Washington state. Same coast as you California folks. We're just getting our notices a wee bit later than the East Coasters.


Yeah, I'm in New Mexico & just got my email at 3:42pm MST


----------



## katy32

It's 6:45 here and still not shipped   Starting to think I might not get it tomorrow, hopefully amazon is just taking their sweet time to update us


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> Just received the notice that my Fire will be here tomorrow! So, Alice, they are as far as South Dakota now.  Going to be a long day waiting tomorrow as it is coming via UPS, and they are SO slow in our area! It will probably be after 8 PM before the doorbell rings! I would have preferred FedEx as they deliver much earlier in the day, but, oh well, it's coming tomorrow!


Its 3:46pm and still waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting.g.g.g.g.g


----------



## Geoffrey

Mine's still in 'Shipping Soon' status with no email.  But, they charged my credit card about 6 hours ago  ....


----------



## CandyTX

Both Fires and my Touch just shipped to me here in Austin, TX. FedEx!

*prepares house and computer for maximum stalk-ability*


----------



## BlondeStylus

I'm so excited and I didn't even order one yet!  I hope you all get yours tomorrow and take time to tell
those of us who have to get through Christmas first before ordering how much you like/love your new FIRE!


----------



## Evenshade

My Fire will be here tomorrow!  Turns out the shipping place is just a couple of hours away.  Yay!


----------



## CegAbq

CandyTX said:


> *prepares house and computer for maximum stalk-ability*


and texts to the phone!


----------



## monkeyluis

jd78 said:


> I realize why Amazon wanted to advertise that the Fire's are shipping early, but I think it would have been better if they did not advertise. If they would have started shipping them out, they still would have gotten the press as people would have blown up forums and tech blogs about their Fire being on the way. Also, without officially announcing the early shipment it would keep them off the hook for the ones they did not get out in time.
> 
> Since it was advertised, IMO that change's the customer's expectation of delivery. If I was a customer that paid $3.99 for overnight and my Fire did not ship until tomorrow for a 11/16 delivery, then I would write a kind email to Amazon requesting a refund for the overnight delivery since the expectation was changed due to their announcement.
> 
> I'm sure some will disagree with this post or think it's unreasonable, but IMO one of the most important aspects of customer service is expectation and Amazon changed it with their announcement.


Yeah I'll disagree. Because they announced to the press that they would start shipping it. They didn't say yours or mine would ship. So it's not bad customer service. Now if they said your shipped & gave you a tracking number then your expectation should be as you stated. Otherwise it has no merit. I had a shipment once where they used lasership, it didn't arrive as expected, after a week it still said it was in a specific sort destination/facility. I contacted amazon knowing that it was not their fault but that of their shipping partners, they promptly resent my deliver next day air for a Saturday delivery. That is customer service. As I'm sure they did, they probably researched it with lasership & got it all straightened out.


----------



## Dynamo

I was starting to feel a little left out, but I finally got my email saying my Fire has shipped.  Getting it tomorrow.  I'm in Oregon so it looks like the west coast is finally rolling them out.  Super excited!!!


----------



## Sherlock

katy32 said:


> It's 6:45 here and still not shipped  Starting to think I might not get it tomorrow, hopefully amazon is just taking their sweet time to update us


Hang in there, Katy. All is not lost yet. I read other posts where folks had gotten items from Amazon in the past and the status still said it hadn't shipped yet. Maybe it's just a case of a mass update and it will turn for you tonight. Hope so.


----------



## teri

I'll be at work when mine arrives.    I told my husband NOT to call me and tell me it was here.  I will have a hard time concentrating at work if I know it is sitting all alone in it's little box.


----------



## kisala9906

Whew finally got my email fed ex will be here tomorrow!!


----------



## TessM

Bob (my husband and Giver of the Fire) is rolling his eyes at me because I keep checking. Meanwhile he was doing the same thing when waiting for his homebrew ingrediants to come.


----------



## kisala9906

Mine was shipped out this morning and I just got my email


----------



## katy32

Sherlock said:


> Hang in there, Katy. All is not lost yet. I read other posts where folks had gotten items from Amazon in the past and the status still said it hadn't shipped yet. Maybe it's just a cast of a mass update and it will turn for you tonight. Hope so.


Thanks, obviously I want to get it tomorrow, but in reality it won't be a big deal if I don't


----------



## Geoffrey

monkeyluis said:


> Yeah I'll disagree. Because they announced to the press that they would start shipping it. They didn't say yours or mine would ship. So it's not bad customer service. Now if they said your shipped & gave you a tracking number then your expectation should be as you stated. Otherwise it has no merit. I had a shipment once where they used lasership, it didn't arrive as expected, after a week it still said it was in a specific sort destination/facility. I contacted amazon knowing that it was not their fault but that of their shipping partners, they promptly resent my deliver next day air for a Saturday delivery. That is customer service. As I'm sure they did, they probably researched it with lasership & got it all straightened out.


I disagree with you on this. They made the announcement in hopes of a PR win. So, if I'm expected to take their announcement and think they're cool because of it, then shouldn't I also feel disappointment with them for raising my expectations? It doesn't have a severe impact on my life whether I get it on the 15th or the 16th as promised but I will be disappointed if its not tomorrow ...

Now, all that said, my kindle 3 arrived on release day even though my order didn't show itself to be updated online ....


----------



## kadac00

Just got the text that the fire has shipped!

May delay my opening to coincide with caracara.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DYB said:


> You must have had a heart attack! (And were you staring out the window stalking the UPS driver?)


I did; I was leaving to go to a quilt meeting and stood there staring, dumbstruck.....and then the helper went to my neighbor's house....

I would never have gone to the meeting if the Fires had arrived so it's just as well.


Betsy


----------



## krm0789

kisala9906 said:


> Whew finally got my email fed ex will be here tomorrow!!


Jealous! Mine is coming UPS, & I beat them home when they delivered my cover today


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I finally received my notice that my Fire is on its way to me this afternoon about 4 pm.  I'm in Tucson, AZ and my Fire is shipping from PHOENIX, AZ and will be here tomorrow!  Happy Dance, Happy Dance!!

I am now on Official Kindle Fire Watch!!  My UPS guy usually gets to my office between 9:30 am & 11 am.

I ordered two Fire's (one is a gift for my DD) and they are both in the same package.

My cover will be here tomorrow as well!!

Life is good.


----------



## LauraElizabeth

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I finally received my notice that my Fire is on its way to me this afternoon about 4 pm. I'm in Tucson, AZ and my Fire is shipping from PHOENIX, AZ and will be here tomorrow! Happy Dance, Happy Dance!!


My Fire is in Phoenix also.....wave as it goes by on its way to Oklahoma.


----------



## Alice Coyl

My Kindle Fire is on the way...at last a couple of emails...will be delivered tomorrow.

Shipping with ONTRAC which is a delivery service that Amazon uses in our area. They come during the day so I'm sure they will be delivering a lot of Fires. Finally California is being notified.

It was shown as being shipped at 3:46pm and will be coming to San Diego from Phoenix.


----------



## Jesslyn

For some reason, I almost never get my information online updated til date of delivery.  So since I"ve got a serial number and it looks like my credit card is awaiting the auth (funds gone but charge not up yet), I've got my fingers crossed for delivery tomorrow.

*oh please, oh please, oh please!*

AAAAAAhhhhh!  I have tracking info!  

The Kindleboards site is good luck!  Prior to posting I had bupkus. Refreshed after posting and walla!


----------



## Seamonkey

Mine STILL says Shipping Soon.  NO communication of any kind, delivery date the 16th, ordered very early on Sept 28, one day shipping.

And I do not live near a distribution center.


----------



## sagambino

Has anyone received their's yet?


----------



## bebobthefrog

I got the shipping notice at 430 PM MST for my fire and 530 PM for my kindle touch. I also live in Texas. I am so psyched, unfortunately I work tomorrow night (graveyard) and will be napping by 2 PM.


----------



## bebobthefrog

bebobthefrog said:


> I got the shipping notice at 430 PM MST for my fire and 530 PM for my kindle touch. I also live in Texas. I am so psyched, unfortunately I work tomorrow night (graveyard) and will be napping by 2 PM.


They both will arrive tomorrow, prime-one day shipping on UPS.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

UPS here - arrived at UPS facility in Nashville this afternoon; just departed from Nashville an hour ago.  I'm in the Chicago 'burbs, and UPS says it will be delivered on Wednesday.  The covers and styli I ordered will be delivered tomorrow (they were originally supposed to ship on the 15th).


----------



## Seamonkey

Is there a new phone number for Kindle FIRE CS?  Just wondering if someone who got an email would check.. the number I have for kindle cs is1-866-321-8851 with no Fire mentioned.


----------



## misscrabtree

I drive by one of the Amazon warehouses on my way home from work.  Tonight there were more cars in their parking lot than I have ever seen.  They must be crazy busy!


----------



## katy32

misscrabtree said:


> I drive by one of the Amazon warehouses on my way home from work. Tonight there were more cars in their parking lot than I have ever seen. They must be crazy busy!


Good to know they are working hard to keep their customers happy


----------



## stlbluefansarah

Finally got my shipping notice!  Leaving West Columbia, SC for IL (outside of STL) to arrive on Wednesday!


----------



## raccemup

Mine will be here TOMORROW! WOO! Originally scheduled for 11/17 and  I thought I might get it on Wed. I have a shipping email and a tracking #!!! I only spied it once. lol  It's in Greensboro, NC which is only a 1 hour an 45 minute drive from here!  WOW WOW WOW!


----------



## Carol Collett

Seamonkey said:


> Is there a new phone number for Kindle FIRE CS? Just wondering if someone who got an email would check.. the number I have for kindle cs is1-866-321-8851 with no Fire mentioned.


I didn't see a phone number in either of the emails. Sorry.


----------



## Guest

misscrabtree said:


> I drive by one of the Amazon warehouses on my way home from work. Tonight there were more cars in their parking lot than I have ever seen. They must be crazy busy!


You should have snapped a picture! Very interesting.


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks.. I know in the scheme of things this isn't important but it is hard to hear report after report of devices shipped when mine still remains in the same status, despite one day shipping and very early order time in the first possible hour.

So, I'm grumpy
.


collett said:


> I didn't see a phone number in either of the emails. Sorry.


----------



## Silver

Seamonkey said:


> Thanks.. I know in the scheme of things this isn't important but it is hard to hear report after report of devices shipped when mine still remains in the same status, despite one day shipping and very early order time in the first possible hour.
> 
> So, I'm grumpy
> .


I feel bad for you Seamonkey. It is important! Especially when you keep hearing other happy Kindle folks babbling about their shipments. (Moi included.) I KNOW yours is on the way, too! Meanwhile, yours is a righteous grump.


----------



## jd78

monkeyluis said:


> Yeah I'll disagree. Because they announced to the press that they would start shipping it. They didn't say yours or mine would ship. So it's not bad customer service. Now if they said your shipped & gave you a tracking number then your expectation should be as you stated. Otherwise it has no merit. I had a shipment once where they used lasership, it didn't arrive as expected, after a week it still said it was in a specific sort destination/facility. I contacted amazon knowing that it was not their fault but that of their shipping partners, they promptly resent my deliver next day air for a Saturday delivery. That is customer service. As I'm sure they did, they probably researched it with lasership & got it all straightened out.


Agree or Disagree, I should make it clear that I am not challenging Amazon's customer service. Their customer service is excellent and no matter what problems occur whether it's their fault or not, they make it right.

Before I go on, I should state that my Fire and Touch have both shipped, so this post is not something out of bitterness, but more my point of view.

My point was about managing expectations. From an expectation stand point they changed it when they stated the Fire was shipping today. If Joe/Jane customer did not get their Fire shipped out today, then their expectation (newly changed due to Amazon's announcement) has not been met. Joe/Jane customer could then contact Amazon support about their failed expectation and Amazon would handle it accordingly (probably by crediting back any shipping fees or future purchase credit). I'm not talking about a class action lawsuit or anything, I'm just stating that Amazon was probably better off leaving the expectation the same and shipping out the Fires unannounced IMO.


----------



## Carol Collett

Seamonkey said:


> Thanks.. I know in the scheme of things this isn't important but it is hard to hear report after report of devices shipped when mine still remains in the same status, despite one day shipping and very early order time in the first possible hour.
> 
> So, I'm grumpy
> .


I'm sorry. I would be grumpy too. Hopefully it's shipped, just status hasn't updated. Mine actually shipped several hours before I got the first text. Then it was a couple hours after the text when I got the emails. If I come across a separate CS # for Fire, I'll let you know.


----------



## katy32

Seamonkey I feel your pain, its almost 10pm and still not shipped


----------



## CandyTX

... if it helps, when I ordered my keyboard kindle like 2 minutes after it was on the website... I didn't get the shipped notice until 11:45pm or something... heck, I got a ship notice AFTER I got something one time. LOL. Love Amazon, but sometimes I think their system just screws with me.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

le sigh, my status has not changed either. The TV taunted me tonight with a commercial for the Fire, which was followed in the next commercial break with an commercial for the Nook tablet. Off to bed...


----------



## Brodys Mom

I'll get mine tomorrow. So happy! Shipping from Nashville to New Orleans.


----------



## Toby

The last location was in Philadelphia heading to Massachusetts for tomorrow. I tracked the package & it said that it could be delivered by the end of the day. I can't wait. Hope it delivers before I go to work in the afternoon. I'm so excited!
I will get the Touch on Wed.


----------



## DYB

People who haven't gotten a confirmation - have you tried calling Kindle customer service?  I looked at the Fire e-mails and there's no separate phone number listed for the Fire.  So call regular Kindle customer service and see what's up!  Maybe it' just a delay in the updating of information and isn't a delay in shipment!


----------



## Leslie

As of 4:53 pm, mine is in Philadelphia....

L


----------



## katy32

DYB said:


> People who haven't gotten a confirmation - have you tried calling Kindle customer service? I looked at the Fire e-mails and there's no separate phone number listed for the Fire. So call regular Kindle customer service and see what's up! Maybe it' just a delay in the updating of information and isn't a delay in shipment!


I am going to wait until morning to call, we are in the middle of a bad storm here and power/cell service are sketchy at best.


----------



## NitroStitch

My Fire will be here Wednesday!  Kinda wishing I'd gone for the $3.99 one-day shipping now...


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

My Fire was shipped - good news!

I won't get my Fire until Christmas - still good but I have to wait  ::::sigh::::


----------



## Katydid

I placed an order for the Fire on Nov. 10. And I finally got my email from Amazon today at 3:17 PM EST. It's scheduled for delivery tomorrow by UPS. The tracking shows that as of two hours ago it was still in the Sparks, NV distribution center. I live in Florida. Anybody find it odd that they're shipping it all the way across the country instead of from the TN or SC location? Maybe those locations ran out of Fires?

If mine actually shows tomorrow, it will be late -- UPS is always late in the day for us. Anyway, I'm getting anxious to get my hands on it. Here's hoping everyone with (one-day shipping) gets theirs tomorrow.


----------



## Meemo

jd78 said:


> I realize why Amazon wanted to advertise that the Fire's are shipping early, but I think it would have been better if they did not advertise. If they would have started shipping them out, they still would have gotten the press as people would have blown up forums and tech blogs about their Fire being on the way. Also, without officially announcing the early shipment it would keep them off the hook for the ones they did not get out in time.
> 
> Since it was advertised, IMO that change's the customer's expectation of delivery. If I was a customer that paid $3.99 for overnight and my Fire did not ship until tomorrow for a 11/16 delivery, then I would write a kind email to Amazon requesting a refund for the overnight delivery since the expectation was changed due to their announcement.
> 
> I'm sure some will disagree with this post or think it's unreasonable, but IMO one of the most important aspects of customer service is expectation and Amazon changed it with their announcement.


You're assuming that they won't get them out on time. I suspect that if they thought there was a chance of that happening, they wouldn't have made the announcement - Amazon's pretty smart about customer service. Just because folks might not have gotten their notifications yet doesn't mean that their orders haven't shipped. Sometimes people get their orders before their shipment status even changes. And as I said, my status changed online hours after it had actually been shipped.

Of course, if they hadn't made the announcement all of us here on this thread wouldn't have been freaking out and obsessively checking our order status every 5 minutes...not that I'd know anything about that personally....


----------



## monkeyluis

Geoffrey said:


> I disagree with you on this. They made the announcement in hopes of a PR win. So, if I'm expected to take their announcement and think they're cool because of it, then shouldn't I also feel disappointment with them for raising my expectations?  It doesn't have a severe impact on my life whether I get it on the 15th or the 16th as promised but I will be disappointed if its not tomorrow ...
> 
> Now, all that said, my kindle 3 arrived on release day even though my order didn't show itself to be updated online ....


OK, sorry I just didn't get the memo where they promised me they would ship it out as soon as they announced it. I'm just sayin'. I believe all they said is they would begin shipping today because of high demand etc, etc. I didn't see in the PR that it said "Oh and monkeyluis, we promise yours will ship tonight and you'll get it tomorrow." I just think it's too much to ask that they ship a bajillion orders in one day, logically and logistically it's tough. I'm sure they could do it, and hopefully they will, but miracles do not exist.


----------



## jd78

Meemo said:


> You're assuming that they won't get them out on time. I suspect that if they thought there was a chance of that happening, they wouldn't have made the announcement - Amazon's pretty smart about customer service. Just because folks might not have gotten their notifications yet doesn't mean that their orders haven't shipped. Sometimes people get their orders before their shipment status even changes. And as I said, my status changed online hours after it had actually been shipped.
> 
> Of course, if they hadn't made the announcement all of us here on this thread wouldn't have been freaking out and obsessively checking our order status every 5 minutes...not that I'd know anything about that personally....


You are correct. If they ship every pre-order out in time, then it's all good. This was an what if scenario in regards to their decision to make the announcement. Regardless of what happen, Amazon will make it right, but I do hope that everyone gets their Fire.


----------



## Cindergayle

Mine has shipped from Amazon and says it will be delivered tomorrow the 15th


----------



## monkeyluis

jd78 said:


> Agree or Disagree, I should make it clear that I am not challenging Amazon's customer service. Their customer service is excellent and no matter what problems occur whether it's their fault or not, they make it right.
> 
> Before I go on, I should state that my Fire and Touch have both shipped, so this post is not something out of bitterness, but more my point of view.
> 
> My point was about managing expectations. From an expectation stand point they changed it when they stated the Fire was shipping today. If Joe/Jane customer did not get their Fire shipped out today, then their expectation (newly changed due to Amazon's announcement) has not been met. Joe/Jane customer could then contact Amazon support about their failed expectation and Amazon would handle it accordingly (probably by crediting back any shipping fees or future purchase credit). I'm not talking about a class action lawsuit or anything, I'm just stating that Amazon was probably better off leaving the expectation the same and shipping out the Fires unannounced IMO.


Fine. My expectation is that I get it by 1pm tomorrow. If not then you've failed. Why? Just because you set the expectation that they ship it to me overnight. I'm adding an extra expectation and making you personally responsible. I want a Starbucks coffee for every 15mins it's late also. Double expecation.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

YaY!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Left Philadelphia at 10:10...about 3-4 hours away?  Keeping my fingers crossed!  Hoping everyone else gets their shipping notices!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

jd78 said:


> You are correct. If they ship every pre-order out in time, then it's all good. This was an what if scenario in regards to their decision to make the announcement. Regardless of what happen, Amazon will make it right, but I do hope that everyone gets their Fire.


Sadly, I'm guessing everyone won't. They'll probably get every one of the one-day shipment pre-orders out on time today, but it's inevitable that a few won't make it to their destinations tomorrow. Stuff happens. Things fall off the truck - literally and figuratively. Once they leave Amazon's distribution centers, it's out of Amazon's hands. But whether Amazon had made the announcement or not, word would've gotten out. As soon as folks started getting their shipping notices, the message boards, Facebook, etc would've been just as busy as they have been - and Amazon's CS would've been getting slammed with people asking "Me too?" That might be one reason they went on and made the announcement.


----------



## katy32

Meemo said:


> Sadly, I'm guessing everyone won't. They'll probably get every one of the one-day shipment pre-orders out on time today, but it's inevitable that a few won't make it to their destinations tomorrow. Stuff happens. Things fall off the truck - literally and figuratively. Once they leave Amazon's distribution centers, it's out of Amazon's hands. But whether Amazon had made the announcement or not, word would've gotten out. As soon as folks started getting their shipping notices, the message boards, Facebook, etc would've been just as busy as they have been - and Amazon's CS would've been getting slammed with people asking "Me too?" That might be one reason they went on and made the announcement.


I paid for one day shipping and so did my dad and neither order is shipped out yet


----------



## CegAbq

katy32 said:


> I paid for one day shipping and so did my dad and neither order is shipped out yet


Sure hope you are one of those for whom it will show up & your account page just never updated & no email was ever sent.


----------



## katy32

I should add we have different accounts and live in different areas


----------



## Seamonkey

Well my CS guy (Marlon) thinks it is tomorrow and they aren't shipping until the 15th  (it may BE tomorrow where he is).  But it is still Monday in most of the US (not sure about Puerto Rico)

I don't think calling is going to help too much.

But they are already telling how to reset your Fire in their recorded spiel while you wait.  

Just getting that manic classical music now, repetitively.

OK.. I get a $10 credit.  Not impressed (but admittedly with some other company I might be).

Pretty clear that I'm not going to see this until at least the 16th.  He promises to call on the 16th to see if I got it.  Again, not impressed.


----------



## Meemo

katy32 said:


> I paid for one day shipping and so did my dad and neither order is shipped out yet


I wouldn't put total faith in the status on the website, or even a call to CS. I'm guessing orders are still going out tonight. And as others have said, sometimes people receive their orders when the status still shows that the order hasn't shipped. If you don't have them by midnight tomorrow, then Amazon or UPS has failed.


----------



## Mollyb52

Oh woe is me.    Still nothing.  Amazon you're breakin' my heart.  Hearing about my fire shipping would make me feel warm and fuzzy.  Amazon  Jeff


----------



## ellesu

Katydid said:


> I placed an order for the Fire on Nov. 10. And I finally got my email from Amazon today at 3:17 PM EST. It's scheduled for delivery tomorrow by UPS. The tracking shows that as of two hours ago it was still in the Sparks, NV distribution center. I live in Florida. Anybody find it odd that they're shipping it all the way across the country instead of from the TN or SC location? Maybe those locations ran out of Fires?


I was wondering the same thing. I pre-ordered one Fire on the day they were announced. Then....I pre-ordered two more a couple weeks ago. The single Fire is shipping from Nashville. The order of two Fires is shipping from Greensboro, NC. Interesting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo!  My Fires are in Laurel, MD, about an hour away...so close but so far...


Betsy


----------



## Tam

Just checked one last time before turning off my light and going to sleep. It went from DE to Philadelphia earlier today, and now there is an arrival scan for Harrisburg PA recorded at 12:33 am. That's less than 1 1/2 hours away! UPS usually delivers in the mid-afternnon, but with it being so close I will hope for earlier!

I'm signed up for text notifications, but the text usually comes several hours after the delivery...

I only work 4 blocks from home, so will go home at lunchtime and hope to find it! If not, I can foresee a mid-afternoon errand on the horizon to send me out again!


----------



## Seamonkey

Looking forward to early reports tomorrow!

And no, I don't think mine is secretly crossing the country as I type, no more than I think it is the 15th today, as my csr said.  And I don't think I'd have gotten a $10 credit if they thought I was getting delivery tomorrow.

And if I'm wrong, I'll be the first one to say I'm wrong.

Still "Shipping Soon".


----------



## jeremy81

My tracking is still stuck at Order Processed: Ready for UPS. I'm beginning to wonder if it will make it.


----------



## MichelleR

I still wouldn't worry, Jeremy. I've seen UPS tracking add several steps all at once.


----------



## Mollyb52

Still no email, no serial #, says shipping soon.  But a pending charge for my credit card...what's up Amazon??  Maybe tomorrow....if not I will be on the phone to CS. Amazon, you're breakin' my heart.


----------



## ayuryogini

Seamonkey said:


> Mine STILL says Shipping Soon. NO communication of any kind, delivery date the 16th, ordered very early on Sept 28, one day shipping.


Same here


----------



## Sherlock

Tam said:


> Just checked one last time before turning off my light and going to sleep. It went from DE to Philadelphia earlier today, and now there is an arrival scan for Harrisburg PA recorded at 12:33 am. That's less than 1 1/2 hours away! UPS usually delivers in the mid-afternnon, but with it being so close I will hope for earlier!


Our Fires are traveling together. I'm in north central PA, and it got to Harrisburg at the same time and departed this morning at 4:14AM. I'm 1 1/2 to 2 hours north, depending on where in Harrisburg they leave from, how fast they drive and how bad the traffic is. In the wee hours of the morning I imagine it won't take long.


----------



## Tam

Sherlock said:


> Our Fires are traveling together. I'm in north central PA, and it got to Harrisburg at the same time and departed this morning at 4:14AM. I'm 1 1/2 to 2 hours north, depending on where in Harrisburg they leave from, how fast they drive and how bad the traffic is. In the wee hours of the morning I imagine it won't take long.


I wonder how many deliveries they'll make along the way or if the truck is going somewhere else like Williamsport and then it will go "out for delivery" from there? Wish I could go stand along Rt. 15 and flag down the UPS truck! It's going to drive me crazy to know that it passed within a couple of miles from my house without stopping, but I have a strong feeling that's how it will work... Still, will check outside my front door before leaving for work just in case!

I had an email from Amazon about my CaseCrown Ace Flip Case I ordered yesterday with one day shipping. They apologized for the delay in shipping and refunded my $3.99 fee. I should get it tomorrow. So - I would imagine there would be refunds for one day shipping on Fires if they don't make it in time. Probably not for the ones that don't actually ship till today though. But who knows?


----------



## TessM

Well between the dogs and the kiddo, I've been awake since 4:30am. I checked Amazon and it SHIPPED yesterday at 2am. However, I have no idea where it is since tracking info says just that it's left the center and is in transit.


----------



## docmama28

My mother-in-laws kindle (2-day prime shipping) is already out for delivery in Atlanta!  On the other hand, I paid extra for 1 day shipping, and mine is has to make it's way down from Kentucky to me here in South Florida.  I certainly hope they put it on a plane at 3:55am!  I also think I may have to move closer to a distribution center!!!


----------



## Sherlock

Tam -- sent you a PM


----------



## Nickinev

Well, I thought I would get up and check the status of my delivery and this is what I saw...

November 15, 2011	05:22:00 AM	Charleston SC US	Possible delay in delivery due to arrival at incorrect carrier facility
November 15, 2011	05:16:00 AM	Charleston SC US	Out for delivery

So now my status is "Shipment Delayed." 

Nicole


----------



## Geoffrey

I ordered mine on Sept 28th when the announcement was made but it still one of them in Shipping Soon Status ....  .... Where's my new toy?


----------



## Carol Collett

Checked tracking:

Date	Time	Location	Event Details
November 15, 2011	04:59:00 AM	Nashville TN US	Out for delivery
November 14, 2011	09:57:00 PM	Nashville TN US	Departure Scan
November 14, 2011	05:22:00 PM	Nashville TN US	Arrival Scan
November 14, 2011	05:21:00 PM	Nashville TN US	Shipment received by carrier
November 14, 2011	09:57:50 AM	Nashville TN US	Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit

OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!!! WOOT!!


----------



## krm0789

The good news is that my Fire is no longer in PA. The bad news is that it's still in Boston, & still needs to get to the local UPS before it goes out for delivery. My CaseCrown Ace Flip Case was out for delivery from the local UPS at 6 yesterday morning & didn't make it here til after 5pm, so I'm not feeling too good about this, but hope I'm wrong!


----------



## MichelleR

My Fire is in Minneapolis, which is right on track/schedule. Um, UPS misrouted my Touch (to California) though and the notation under tracking amounts to "I wouldn't count on it."


----------



## cleee

My last UPS update said it departed Philly at 3:15am. I am in NyC. UPS arrives here between 10:30 and noon so fingers crossed.


----------



## ebookeditingpro

Mine is STILL shipping soon. No email. But I did get an email from Staples saying I can head down there and get one. Erg!


----------



## CrystalStarr

VERY late last night mine finally shipped. About an hour ago it was about an hour away but not at my usual UPS hub. I'm wondering if they'll send it out in the van that goes out with special overnights that didn't make the usual truck. If so it could get here earlier than our usual 6-7pm deliveries. 

Happy day!


----------



## Hoosiermama

My Touch and Fire are being delivered to my office...and I won't be there that day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I feel bad for those whose shipments have gotten delayed.   Sadness! Still keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Mine is out for delivery.  Made it to Springfield, VA  during the night apparently....

Betsy


----------



## docmama28

My Fire is out for delivery as of 7:15am.  Good thing I'm stuck at home waiting for the plumber.  If it comes this morning, I might be a bit distracted when he gets here!


----------



## LauraElizabeth

My Kindle went from Phoenix to Kentucky overnight......I hope they are just behind on the tracking updates and it has in fact made it to Oklahoma.....I don't think I can survive if I have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## BTackitt

> Greetings Btackitt!
> 
> We thought you'd like to know that we shipped your items, and that this completes your order. Your order is being shipped and cannot be changed by you or by our customer service department.
> 
> Your estimated delivery date is:
> Wednesday, November 16, 2011


I had 2 day shipping, so wasn't expecting it til Thursday!! I am SOO wired atm.. I was sick to my stomach with envy last night.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm sort of glad that our UPS usually comes around 3:30PM here...I've got a photo slideshow to set up for hubby and sister-in-law for a talk they're giving tomorrow evening, and a mini "healing quilt" to make for a friend. (I just found out about her and want to give it to her when I see her tomorrow.)  I should have had the slideshow set up already!!  So hopefully I can get a large part of that done today.

Betsy


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> le sigh, my status has not changed either. The TV taunted me tonight with a commercial for the Fire, which was followed in the next commercial break with an commercial for the Nook tablet. Off to bed...


heh, 20 minutes after I posted this, the email came through. I was already in bed, so didn't see it. Should be here today!! And UPS usually delivers to work around 10 

edit: Forgot to mention how happy I really am that its coming today. (Last night Amazon was still estimating Wednesday.) I took my Kindle 3 back to the bedroom with me last night and guess where it is now? yep. So I can sync up and pick up where I left off.  I wonder if my subconscience forgot it on purpose...


----------



## TLM

Fire is arriving today . . . for others.  But, I am just as excited as if I was getting mine, for all of you!  Can't wait to read actual Fire owners/Kindle loving reviews.  No more of those faux-reviews and one star "it isn't an i-Pad" or "it isn't a nook" or "I won't get mine untill next week like I was told by Amazon and you got yours today because you paid extra, waaaaa!" reviews.

(Just sta. . .  er, checked on the tracking info.  In transit from Nashville, to me in Central Indiana!  Still due tomorrow.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Liz!!!

*does happy dance*  but am jealous you'll get it so early compared to me!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

As of 7:47 am (5 minutes ago) mine is out for delivery. The UPS guy usually gets to the office around 10:30 am but unfortunately, I won't be there until lunchtime.  

L


----------



## chocochibi

Mine is out for delivery too   Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!! 
Unfortunately I'm on call and might have to stay late at work.... hope not.


----------



## Sherlock

Mine's out for delivery as of 7:35 this morning.  Now I just have to wait 9 hours until my nice UPS lady makes it to my driveway.  It's gonna be a loooong day.  Guess I'll go make some cookies to keep busy.


----------



## monkeyluis

chocochibi said:


> Mine is out for delivery too  Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!
> Unfortunately I'm on call and might have to stay late at work.... hope not.


I am on a call also today during the time that ups Normally comes. Luckily I work from home & can put the phone on mute. Lol! Yay!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mine's out for delivery; UPS guy usually shows up between noon and 2.

As hard as it is. . .and as much as I feel for you all who haven't gotten shipment notices. . . .I'm not sure the best thing to do is try to call Amazon.  They've got to be SWAMPED with calls.  I'd suggest looking again and what your estimated delivery date is and don't call unless that date goes past and you've not gotten it.  

I have noticed during past Kindle Watches -- both as an observer and a watcher -- there were often cases where the Kindle came and there never had been a shipping status change and/or shipping email. . .it's just a 'volume' problem, and not something personal.   Take deep breaths and try to relax. . . .it WILL come!

And, remember, originally they set the Fire and Touch release dates a week apart, but they've pushed up the Touch release date so they've got a lot of extra orders to deal with that they'd not expected to have to bother with until next week.  I urge patience. . . .maybe take up the offer of a half price massage from the Special Offers today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sherlock said:


> Mine's out for delivery as of 7:35 this morning. Now I just have to wait 9 hours until my nice UPS lady makes it to my driveway. It's gonna be a loooong day. Guess I'll go make some cookies to keep busy.


The UPS lady likes cookies, I'm sure.


----------



## TessM

I'm just glad it didn't ship FedEx. My husband is livid with them. They were supposed to deliver a package with his package on Friday but then changed it to Sat. Saturday came and at 5pm we saw a bug deliver truck stop at the bottom of our driveway then take off (followed 2 minutes later with a FedEx delivery exception notice that we weren't home).


----------



## teralpar

*November 15, 2011 07:30:00 AM Sharonville OH US Out for delivery * 
November 15, 2011 06:43:00 AM Sharonville OH US Arrival Scan 
November 15, 2011 04:13:00 AM Louisville KY US Departure Scan 
November 14, 2011 11:51:00 PM Louisville KY US Arrival Scan 
November 14, 2011 10:21:00 PM West Columbia SC US Departure Scan 
November 14, 2011 04:30:00 PM West Columbia SC US Shipment received by carrier 
November 14, 2011 01:34:53 PM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit

Yaayyy!!! My Fire is on its way!! I'm leaving work early today, hoping that I beat the delivery man home so that he won't leave my baby on the doorstep in the cold rain!


----------



## tamborine

Out for delivery! I wonder why mine was shipped from SC and not DE, since I'm in NJ? Not that it matters; I'm still getting my Fire today!


----------



## teralpar

tamborine said:


> Out for delivery! I wonder why mine was shipped from SC and not DE, since I'm in NJ? Not that it matters; I'm still getting my Fire today!


I thought that was odd about mine as well. Normally my Amazon orders are shipped from Louisville, KY. It's weird that my Fire shipped from SC. Oh well...whatever works to get it to me on time...


----------



## CrystalStarr

It's almost 8:30 and my Fire still isn't out for delivery.  I bet they'll have to special deliver it as it doesn't seem to be making the regular truck.  Could be a glitch in the system not catching up with itself.

But what's funny is my Fire is coming via UPS and my Touch is coming via Fedex.  They were placed in separate orders. Oye, I need to pay attention all day now!  

Anyway!  It'll be a long day I'm sure!


----------



## lobo

I'm psyched!  I may try to get home at lunch to swoop it up!

Date Time Location Event Details 
November 15, 2011 07:27:00 AM Cincinnati OH US Out for delivery 
November 15, 2011 06:34:00 AM Cincinnati OH US Arrival Scan 
November 15, 2011 04:23:00 AM Louisville KY US Departure Scan 
November 15, 2011 01:13:00 AM Louisville KY US Shipment received by carrier 
November 14, 2011 03:37:49 PM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I got the shipping email today.  We paid for shipping, but did not do the 2 day or over night shipping (we like to pretend that we are adults w/ patience here).  I should have the Fire in my grubby hands on Friday the 18th and then I will allow myself to go into labor (hehe).  I figure waiting in the hosptial will give me plenty of time to play w/ it.  I should note, that my due date is Nov 30th and I do have a count down going.


----------



## Geoffrey

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mine's out for delivery; UPS guy usually shows up between noon and 2.
> 
> As hard as it is. . .and as much as I feel for you all who haven't gotten shipment notices. . . .I'm not sure the best thing to do is try to call Amazon. They've got to be SWAMPED with calls. I'd suggest looking again and what your estimated delivery date is and don't call unless that date goes past and you've not gotten it.
> 
> I have noticed during past Kindle Watches -- both as an observer and a watcher -- there were often cases where the Kindle came and there never had been a shipping status change and/or shipping email. . .it's just a 'volume' problem, and not something personal.  Take deep breaths and try to relax. . . .it WILL come!
> 
> And, remember, originally they set the Fire and Touch release dates a week apart, but they've pushed up the Touch release date so they've got a lot of extra orders to deal with that they'd not expected to have to bother with until next week. I urge patience. . . .maybe take up the offer of a half price massage from the Special Offers today.


I assumed there could be a discrepancy between online statuses and what actually shipped today.

I just called as I'm still in 'Shipping Soon' status. At first, Judy just said my estimated delivery date is tomorrow (which I can see online). After I said that my card was charged yesterday, they announced early shipping, I ordered on the 28th for overnight delivery (blah blah blah) then she dug into the order and said it did ship for delivery today.

She's allegedly sending me the waybill number - which is when I'll really believe her. I'm stuck in our warehouse today but I may need to excuse myself early to see for myself.


----------



## DYB

Mine is also out for delivery!  Along with the Touch!  The big question now is: will I actually get it?  I will definitely not be home when the UPS guy gets here; I'll be at work.  The driver has a spotty record of leaving packages for me.  Sometimes he will, sometimes he just flat out refuses to.  He can be quite temperamental.


----------



## krm0789

tamborine said:


> Out for delivery! I wonder why mine was shipped from SC and not DE, since I'm in NJ? Not that it matters; I'm still getting my Fire today!


I thought mine would come from a PA warehouse, but it came from DE, then went to PA. Weird.


----------



## DYB

TessM said:


> I'm just glad it didn't ship FedEx. My husband is livid with them. They were supposed to deliver a package with his package on Friday but then changed it to Sat. Saturday came and at 5pm we saw a bug deliver truck stop at the bottom of our driveway then take off (followed 2 minutes later with a FedEx delivery exception notice that we weren't home).


Ugh, this happens all the time! Okay, maybe not all the time, but it has happened to me more than once with both FedEx and UPS. One time I was expecting a new computer (my first iMac, G3; this was years ago.) I literally took the day off from work to make sure I was home and got it! Waiting and waiting and checking shipping info on UPS web-site. Suddenly it changed to "Exception, not at home." I flipped out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geoffrey said:


> I assumed there could be a discrepancy between online statuses and what actually shipped today.
> 
> I just called as I'm still in 'Shipping Soon' status. At first, Judy just said my estimated delivery date is tomorrow (which I can see online). After I said that my card was charged yesterday, they announced early shipping, I ordered on the 28th for overnight delivery (blah blah blah) then she dug into the order and said it did ship for delivery today.
> 
> She's allegedly sending me the waybill number - which is when I'll really believe her. I'm stuck in our warehouse today but I may need to excuse myself early to see for myself.


Geoffrey, keeping everything that will cross crossed for you (typing with eyes crossed is difficult as I keep thinking I'm making typos )

Betsy


----------



## TessM

DYB said:


> Ugh, this happens all the time! Okay, maybe not all the time, but it has happened to me more than once with both FedEx and UPS. One time I was expecting a new computer (my first iMac, G3; this was years ago.) I literally took the day off from work to make sure I was home and got it! Waiting and waiting and checking shipping info on UPS web-site. Suddenly it changed to "Exception, not at home." I flipped out!!!!!!!!!


Yeah. My husband Flipped out too. As the package contains live yeast cultures for beer brewing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DYB said:


> Mine is also out for delivery! Along with the Touch! The big question now is: will I actually get it? I will definitely not be home when the UPS guy gets here; I'll be at work. The driver has a spotty record of leaving packages for me. Sometimes he will, sometimes he just flat out refuses to. He can be quite temperamental.


Leave a note taped to the door directing him to leave it even if you don't answer the door. Sign it and he can take it with him as proof of authorization.


----------



## Guest

Anyone get theirs yet? I can't wait!


----------



## Leslie

DYB said:


> Ugh, this happens all the time! Okay, maybe not all the time, but it has happened to me more than once with both FedEx and UPS. One time I was expecting a new computer (my first iMac, G3; this was years ago.) I literally took the day off from work to make sure I was home and got it! Waiting and waiting and checking shipping info on UPS web-site. Suddenly it changed to "Exception, not at home." I flipped out!!!!!!!!!


When I was getting my K2 (which came out in February if folks recall), I watched the UPS truck drive up the driveway to my office parking lot then stop, turn around, and leave. The shipping status changed to "Unable to deliver, door blocked by snow." I was instantly on the phone and explained that there was absolutely no snow and what was going on? He came back at 3 pm to deliver my Kindle and I will say, the UPS guy looked a little sheepish.

L


----------



## docmama28

Just FYI, there will be a Kindle Lover Accesories event on MYHABIT today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, I've not had any problems with FedEx or UPS deliveries. 

But have had with other companies. . .sometimes there are private couriers who bring it the last way. . .they will mark it delivered if it gets to the end of the day and they want to go home.  Then they bring it the next morning.  Every time it happens I report it to the company and to Amazon.  

There was also one of the major delivery companies who delivered to the wrong house -- a house where no one was home -- and 'signed' for it. . .this wasn't a shipment from Amazon and neither the delivery company nor the selling company was willing to take responsibility for the screw up or even acknowledge that we'd not gotten what we paid for.  Kept saying "we'd signed for it".  Um.  No.  

We ultimately had to dispute a charge when we re-ordered the item -- actually the seller said they'd send a replacement and then later said we'd have to pay full price for it since "we'd signed for" the first one.  Um.  No.  We hadn't.  Anyway, we haven't bought from that company or used that delivery company since.  The original package was discovered when the lady got back from Florida in March!  Her cleaning lady had just taken it inside and not thought about the fact that it might not be for her since she wasn't home.


----------



## katy32

Still hasn't shipped, customer service said it could be next week before it gets here, I went off about paying for overnight shipping so I'm getting that credited back


----------



## ennis333

I'm excited--

While I opted for the regular delivery time (original arrival date expected for next week) luck would have it that I live only 15 miles from the Amazon facility that mine is being shipped from and the new anticipated delivery date is TODAY!

Now...if only I were not at work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The worst (and it wasn't really bad as these things go, it ended well) experience I had with UPS was when I was eagerly waiting for something, can't remember now what it was, maybe a Christmas present, but the UPS tracking showed it had been delivered.  And we were home.  I went out looked all around the house to see if the driver had left it somewhere other than our porch.  I freaked.  Called UPS immediately, they were trying to figure out what happened on their end.  About an hour later, the UPS guy showed up.  He had gotten to the neighborhood and decided it was a good idea to log in as "delivered" all the items for that neighborhood so he wouldn't have to do it at each stop.     When I called UPS to report that I had the item, she said "They're not supposed to do that."  Duh.  Haven't had that problem since. 

Tapping foot, tryiing to focus on what I need to do today....got my mini quilt drawn, now to pick fabrics.

Betsy


----------



## docmama28

Katy, I'm so sorry!  I know I would be incredibly P O'd!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

katy32 said:


> Still hasn't shipped, customer service said it could be next week before it gets here, I went off about paying for overnight shipping so I'm getting that credited back


Aargh....Katy!!! I'm sorry!

Betsy


----------



## katy32

docmama28 said:


> Katy, I'm so sorry! I know I would be incredibly P O'd!!!


I was really ok with the whole thing, until my neighbor who just used super saver shipping just got hers. Now I'm po'd


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

katy32 said:


> I was really ok with the whole thing, until my neighbor who just used super saver shipping just got hers. Now I'm po'd


So frustrating!! 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm thinking I should get in the shower now so I'm dressed and presentable when the guy knocks on my door. 

Funny thing:  I'm expecting two Amazon packages today.  They're both out for delivery. . . .


----------



## CrystalStarr

The biggest issue with delivery is my neighborhood is the house numbers.  If you travel from 1 end of the street to the other end of the street you will encounter house number 53, followed by house number 47, followed by house number 53 (my house), then another 47.  The first 53 is on street A, the first 47 is on street B, the 2nd 53 and 47 are on street C.  The first two houses have driveways on other streets which puts their addresses on streets different from mine.  But boy is it confusing to delivery people.  Very poor planning when they built this neighborhood!  I even had the police at my door a couple of weeks ago as they were looking from the 53 on street A!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm thinking I should get in the shower now so I'm dressed and presentable when the guy knocks on my door.
> 
> Funny thing: I'm expecting two Amazon packages today. They're both out for delivery. . . .


You know that they'll come when you're in the shower.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well that's what I'd worry about if I'd waited much longer.   And I know I wouldn't interrupt Fire time to do anything so mundane as to bathe. 

Anyway, I'm all set. . . .now I can open the main door and just leave the storm door closed. . .then I'll hear the knock clearer.


----------



## monkeyluis

Yesterday I had a delivery from amazon, not the fire, but the ups guy dropped it off @ 495 not 459 where I live. Lol. Obviously I had seen it was delivered & this was my 1st thought. Went & got it down the street no problem. But I hope he doesn't do this today with my fire. I don't want to waste any of my precious seconds.


----------



## ebookeditingpro

This is my fantasy. I'm still in the "shipping soon" mode (even though I paid for one-day shipping grrrr), but that's a mistake. My package, for whatever reason, is really on the UPS truck and headed my way. When that big brown truck heads down my street, Il look up in surprise when it stops in front of my house. And out hops Dave, our UPS guy, holding my Kindle Fire. I let out a little scream (not too loud to scare poor overworked Dave), then run back inside and open my Fire. It's so lovely.

Sigh. If only dreams could come true....


----------



## katy32

ebookeditingpro said:


> This is my fantasy. I'm still in the "shipping soon" mode (even though I paid for one-day shipping grrrr), but that's a mistake. My package, for whatever reason, is really on the UPS truck and headed my way. When that big brown truck heads down my street, Il look up in surprise when it stops in front of my house. And out hops Dave, our UPS guy, holding my Kindle Fire. I let out a little scream (not too loud to scare poor overworked Dave), then run back inside and open my Fire. It's so lovely.
> 
> Sigh. If only dreams could come true....


Can I share this fantasy with you?


----------



## ebookeditingpro

OMG!!!! I know you all are NOT going to believe this...but that fantasy I just wrote about came true. I kid you not. It still says shipping soon. I never got an email. So for all of you out there who paid for overnight shipping...It may still be coming today!!! woo hoo!!!


----------



## Tatiana

katy32 said:


> I was really ok with the whole thing, until my neighbor who just used super saver shipping just got hers. Now I'm po'd


We ordered two Fires, one on my account and one on DH's account. Both were standard free shipping (is it called Super Saver shipping?) since they are Christmas gifts. The one on my account was ordered within minutes of the release announcement and will be arriving today (it was shipped at 7:34 am yesterday); it was shipped from Delaware. The second one was on DH's account and was ordered about an hour and a half after the first one and it was shipped at 8:04 yesterday morning from Kentucky and it will arrive on 11/18.


----------



## CrystalStarr

UPS truck just went by.  I've been told they do pickups in the morning and deliveries in the afternoon.  I bet my Fire is sitting on that truck!  Enough to drive you crazy!


----------



## jd78

My Fire and Touch was delayed in Austin due to a "Late Plane" this morning, but still showed a departure scan. Sure enough it's now showing "Out For Delivery" from my local UPS center. They had me worried there for a minute...


----------



## katy32

Tatiana said:


> We ordered two Fires, one on my account and one on DH's account. Both were standard free shipping (is it called Super Saver shipping?) since they are Christmas gifts. The one on my account was ordered within minutes of the release announcement and will be arriving today (it was shipped at 7:34 am yesterday); it was shipped from Delaware. The second one was on DH's account and was ordered about an hour and a half after the first one and it was shipped at 8:04 yesterday morning from Kentucky and it will arrive on 11/18.


Congrats on getting your fires today. My neighbor did order hers on Saturday evening, when I was over there talking to her about it, so I know she used the free shipping, i think it used to be supersaver but I've had prime for a few years so don't remember. I can understand amazon going on a first come first serve basis, but since I ordered before her and paid for overnight it seems to me anyway that my fire should have been here first?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ebookeditingpro said:


> OMG!!!! I know you all are NOT going to believe this...but that fantasy I just wrote about came true. I kid you not. It still says shipping soon. I never got an email. So for all of you out there who paid for overnight shipping...It may still be coming today!!! woo hoo!!!


So. . . .you have it in hand?  I think that makes you the first. . . . .

<checking on the porch in case I didn't hear the man in brown knock. . . . .nope, nothing. . . .>


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Fire now shows "OUT FOR DELIVERY" Yea!!  I actually have 2 Fires (1 for me & 1 for youngest DD), the cover I ordered and the Glee Christmas CD all out for Delivery today.  It's a very good day.

Now I need to order a Fire for my oldest DD who just this past weekend expressed a desire to have one.    She is not a book reader and wasn't interested in getting a Kindle but I suggested she look at the Fire and after she watched the video she got that deer in the headlights look and practically started to drool. lol  Their Fire's are going to be their Christmas presents.


----------



## Tam

November 15, 2011 07:48:00 AM Williamsport PA US Out for delivery  
November 15, 2011 06:45:00 AM Williamsport PA US Arrival Scan 
November 15, 2011 04:18:00 AM Harrisburg PA US Departure Scan 
November 15, 2011 12:33:00 AM Harrisburg PA US Arrival Scan 
November 14, 2011 10:22:00 PM Philadelphia PA US Departure Scan 
November 14, 2011 03:27:00 PM Philadelphia PA US Shipment received by carrier 
November 14, 2011 11:06:46 AM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . .you have it in hand?  I think that makes you the first. . . . .
> 
> <checking on the porch in case I didn't hear the man in brown knock. . . . .nope, nothing. . . .>


No, I think there was someone earlier? Off to check... Anyway, we want comments right away from those who have them! EDIT: No, you're the first! I was thinking of someone who said theirs is usually delivered around 10AM, and I was jealous. Ann, you'll have yours before me it sounds like. 

Betsy


----------



## BK

My Fire is out for delivery!  I am at work and it is to be delivered at home -- Signature Required -- so I made my husband promise to call me before he leaves the house so I can zip back home to watch for the big brown truck.  I'm hoping he doesn't go walk the dogs or something without watching for the truck!

Am I the only one whose delivery is Signature Required?  I don't understand that...  our driver almost always leaves packages at the door, but he can't with "Signature Required" packages.  Dell always sent packages S/R, and my iPad came that way, but Amazon doesn't usually require a sig.  My $359 Kindle (hard to believe the price has come down so much!!) came with no S/R; wonder why the $199 order requires one... oh well, next time I'll remember to change the delivery address to work instead of home.


----------



## DYB

Leslie said:


> When I was getting my K2 (which came out in February if folks recall), I watched the UPS truck drive up the driveway to my office parking lot then stop, turn around, and leave. The shipping status changed to "Unable to deliver, door blocked by snow." I was instantly on the phone and explained that there was absolutely no snow and what was going on? He came back at 3 pm to deliver my Kindle and I will say, the UPS guy looked a little sheepish.
> 
> L


I love that he returned! When I called, within seconds of it supposedly changing to "Not at home" they said he could absolutely not return to the location. This was on Friday, by the way. The normal next delivery would have been on Monday. But they had it delivered on Saturday.


----------



## DYB

katy32 said:


> I was really ok with the whole thing, until my neighbor who just used super saver shipping just got hers. Now I'm po'd


Sacre bleu! They should do more than just refund overnight shipping! More credits please!


----------



## ebookeditingpro

Yes. In hand, but it keeps giving me an error message when I try to register. UGH!! And getting it to connect to my WiFi took a few tries. Is the bloom off the rose already? Once I get the thing registered, I'm sure I'll love it but you can't do anything until you do


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ebookeditingpro said:


> Yes. In hand, but it keeps giving me an error message when I try to register. UGH!! And getting it to connect to my WiFi took a few tries. Is the bloom off the rose already? Once I get the thing registered, I'm sure I'll love it but you can't do anything until you do


It didn't arrive already registered? 

THAT might be worth a 'call me back' from Kindle CS. . . . .


----------



## Alice Coyl

'OUT FOR DELIVERY" in San Diego, CA. Shipped from Phoenix to San Diego via ONTRAC.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, what Ann said. But in the meantime, here's what the User's Guide says:



> Registering your Kindle Fire
> 
> To fully use all of the features of your Kindle Fire, you must register it to your Amazon account. If you have not yet registered, please do so now. Prior to registering, connect to a Wi-Fi network by tapping the Quick Settings icon at the top of the screen, then selecting Wi-Fi. Choose the network you want to use. Once you're connected, tap the Quick Settings icon, then tap More and select the My Account option to register.


And the "Getting Started" guide online has even more detail:



> 2. Register Your Kindle
> After you've successfully connected your Kindle Fire to a Wi-Fi network, register your Kindle.
> 
> (Why do I need to register?)
> 
> Tap the Quick Settings icon.
> Tap the More icon.
> Tap My Account.
> Tap the Register button and enter the e-mail address and password of your Amazon account. Tap the symbol keyboard button to switch to the numbers and symbols keyboard. Tap the shift key to switch to the uppercase character keyboard. Tap the box next to Show password to display your password as you type.
> Tap the Register button when finished.
> If you don't already have an Amazon account, tap the Create an account link, or visit Amazon.com on your computer to create one.
> 
> When registering your Kindle Fire, you may see a "deregister" instead of "register" option. This means your Kindle Fire is already registered to another account. This may happen if you received your new Kindle Fire as a gift. Select "deregister" to register your Kindle Fire to your Amazon account instead.


What error message are you getting?

Betsy


----------



## Alice Coyl

ebookeditingpro said:


> This is my fantasy. I'm still in the "shipping soon" mode (even though I paid for one-day shipping grrrr), but that's a mistake. My package, for whatever reason, is really on the UPS truck and headed my way. When that big brown truck heads down my street, Il look up in surprise when it stops in front of my house. And out hops Dave, our UPS guy, holding my Kindle Fire. I let out a little scream (not too loud to scare poor overworked Dave), then run back inside and open my Fire. It's so lovely.
> 
> Sigh. If only dreams could come true....


Be sure and give Dave a big hug.


----------



## Nickinev

The doorbell just rang!!  Yep, it was my Fire!!  Woo hoo!!  I just opened the box...  connecting to wifi... and now the latest software is downloading!  I love the feel of it! 

ETA: It fits perfectly in my K3 Oberon Cover!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I felt the thread topic was due an update. 

Now. .  .where's mine?  


I think I'll get off the office computer for a while and go down to the family room. . .I can hear trucks on the street and someone on the porch better from down there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nickinev said:


> The doorbell just rang!! Yep, it was my Fire!! Woo hoo!! I just opened the box... connecting to wifi... and now the latest software is downloading! I love the feel of it!


I hate you.


No, seriously, yay!!!! I can't wait.....

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Nickinev said:


> The doorbell just rang!! Yep, it was my Fire!! Woo hoo!! I just opened the box... connecting to wifi... and now the latest software is downloading! I love the feel of it!
> 
> ETA: It fits perfectly in my K3 Oberon Cover!!!


Congrats, Nick! I think you won the race!


----------



## Sienna_98

Mine's here too!  But no wi fi at work.    So, it's charging and will be ready for play tonight!


----------



## Katydid

katy32 said:


> Still hasn't shipped, customer service said it could be next week before it gets here, I went off about paying for overnight shipping so I'm getting that credited back


Aw, Katy, that just isn't right. I know you've already talked to Amazon CS a number of times; but you might want to try calling the Kindle line and requesting to speak to a supervisor. Surely they have a few Fires left for contingencies and they can ship at least one to you overnight. You shouldn't take "no" for an answer. Good luck to you.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I told my husband that it was his job to go out and stand on the sidewalk all day and wait for the ONTRAC truck to make sure the driver found our house fast. He said "don't think so". ONTRAC vehicles are unmarked white vans in our area and he would be waving at every white van that went by.


----------



## geoffthomas

I ordered mine the first day.
I took out the free 1-mont Prime account separate from the order, so the free shipping got applied to the Fire order.
My original due date was the 17th.
Got notified that it shipped on the 14th from nearby on the East Coast with a delivery date of the 15th.
So I am at work today, expecting to find it at the door when I get home.
Hmmmm.....maybe I need to go home a little early today.
What do you think?


----------



## katy32

Alice Coyl said:


> I told my husband that it was his job to go out and stand on the sidewalk all day and wait for the ONTRAC truck to make sure the driver found our house fast. He said "don't think so". ONTRAC vehicles are unmarked white vans in our area and he would be waving at every white van that went by.


I am so laughing at the image of your hubby standing outside waving at white vans.


----------



## Guest

geoffthomas said:


> So I am at work today, expecting to find it at the door when I get home.
> Hmmmm.....maybe I need to go home a little early today.
> What do you think?


Definitely. Hey, this guy did stuff like that and got a promotion!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, I think there was someone earlier? Off to check... Anyway, we want comments right away from those who have them! EDIT: No, you're the first! I was thinking of someone who said theirs is usually delivered around 10AM, and I was jealous. Ann, you'll have yours before me it sounds like.
> 
> Betsy


That was me...still waiting...


----------



## ebookeditingpro

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What error message are you getting?
> 
> Betsy


"There was an error while registering your Kindle. Please try again later. For help, contact kindle customer service at kindle.com/support." I'm doing that now. BTW, after I got this message a few times, I registered it online, but it didn't take and is still asking me to register it. I'm on "chat" now awaiting a solution. I did everything correctly, but still this problem. I have faith!


----------



## Tatiana

Tatiana said:


> We ordered two Fires, one on my account and one on DH's account. Both were standard free shipping (is it called Super Saver shipping?) since they are Christmas gifts. The one on my account was ordered within minutes of the release announcement and will be arriving today (it was shipped at 7:34 am yesterday); it was shipped from Delaware. The second one was on DH's account and was ordered about an hour and a half after the first one and it was shipped at 8:04 yesterday morning from Kentucky and it will arrive on 11/18.


I wondered why one Fire was taking longer than the other so I checked all the tracking info. The one on my account ordered within minutes of release is shipping UPS and is now OUT FOR DELIVERY. The 2nd Fire ordered (by me) on DH's account and the Touch are both coming USPS not UPS. Everything was standard free shipping (super saver) all the same, no extra next day shipping requested or paid for. Why one was switched to next day UPS and not the other I don't know. It really doesn't matter to us when they arrive as all three will be put away until Christmas.


----------



## Edge

foreverjuly said:


> Definitely. Hey, this guy did stuff like that and got a promotion!


I kind of did that yesterday. Paid for it this morning with extra work I had to get done very quickly. Now I'm waiting on my Fire which is "Out for Delivery." I hope it gets here before I have to leave at around 5:30 p.m. There's no need for my wife to get her hands on it first. No need at all!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah UPS shows mine "out for delivery" as of 7am.
but it will make no difference to me.....still have to wait until evening to get my hands on it.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

SQUEEE Its here! I took pictures, but may have to wait until I get home to upload them someplace to share. Work PC isn't *that* friendly. 

Getting a low wi-fi signal in my office, which is typical. So software update may have to wait a bit as well. But I was able to download the book I was reading last night.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Be sure to post reviews on our "Kindle Fire reviews" board: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,79.0.html


----------



## Guest

Edge said:


> I kind of did that yesterday. Paid for it this morning with extra work I had to get done very quickly. Now I'm waiting on my Fire which is "Out for Delivery." I hope it gets here before I have to leave at around 5:30 p.m. There's no need for my wife to get her hands on it first. No need at all!!!


Haha, I definitely feel the same way after reading that thread about how the one woman doesn't care if it's immoral if she gets her boyfriend a Fire and opens it first while he's away. Everyone agreed with her, and so the whole situation looks pretty cutthroat to me! http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91050.0.html


----------



## cleee

Mine arrived about a half hour ago. Software update on startup and then it took me right into my amazon account. Angry birds downloaded. Put on a quick video to see how it looked (wonder years, looks great). Loving it so far. The color screen is really attractive.

It won't compete with my iPads but I will be using this little baby quite a lot.


----------



## Edge

I have to use the toilet but I'm afraid the UPS guy might come and go while I'm "out" and leave the dreaded "signature needed" card or something silly like that. It happened to me once before, so now I'm scared. lol.


----------



## Seamonkey

Would someone play Angry Birds for me? Not that I've ever played the game, but I was hoping to have this cool new device..

Still says Shipping Soon, still no email, etc. Yep, I ordered it immediately when it became available and paid for one day shipping. And yes I know it might get here by tomorrow as promised, but remember, I called Kindle CS yesterday and at first the guy insisted it was already the 15th and I would get it "tomorrow".

And later when he was patiently basically telling me, too bad, so sad, he said that they to fulfill these orders "first come, first served" but "these things happen".

And gave me a $10 credit.

If their system is so overwhelmed why on EARTH did they choose to ship all the Touches early and at the same time as the Fires?

<all of my windows were shaking a few minutes ago and I envisioned people all around ripping open their boxes from Amazon>


----------



## TessM

Seamonkey said:


> Would someone play Angry Birds for me? Not that I've ever played the game, but I was hoping to have this cool new device..


FYI- You/ll get addicted to Angry Birds. I have 2 versions on my iphone


----------



## Tatiana

The Fire has been delivered via UPS.  The delivery guy in the Brown Truck THREW it on to the porch! 


ETA:  I didn't get to the door in time to stop him from tossing it.  He stood at the bottom of two sets of 5 steps each with a large landing in between and tossed it up onto the porch, then it slid 12 feet across the porch to the door.  Only the door mat stopped it from sliding the rest of the way across the porch and off the other side with a 4 foot drop to the ground.


----------



## ebookeditingpro

Houston, we have a problem

Apparently many people are having the same problem I am. They cannot register their Kindle. And, they were surprised I have it in hand because I wasn't supposed to get it until tomorrow. They will resolve this issue in the next 24 to 48 hours!! Not happy, but I'm pretty helpless. And at least I can read my books on my old Kindle. It must be NUTS at Amazon support will all these people calling and angry. I'm not angry, but I am disappointed


----------



## LauraElizabeth

Tatiana said:


> The Fire has been delivered via UPS. The delivery guy in the Brown Truck THREW it on to the porch!


I am usually so excited to see a human being that I usually run outside when I hear the truck coming....it helps that I live way out in the boonies and there is very little noise out here so I almost always hear the truck before he gets here. I am so excited that if I am not careful I might just hug "the man in brown"......LOL I don't know though....he has only been our UPS guy for a few months so I don't know him as well as the other guy. I just about cried when I found out he was retiring :-(


----------



## Guest

Seamonkey said:


> Would someone play Angry Birds for me? Not that I've ever played the game, but I was hoping to have this cool new device..


Angry Birds is an amazing game. Simple, fun, captivating. Crazy that it only costs a buck.



Tatiana said:


> The Fire has been delivered via UPS. The delivery guy in the Brown Truck THREW it on to the porch!


I'd be breathing fire at the guy!


----------



## Elk

Tatiana said:


> The delivery guy in the Brown Truck THREW it on to the porch!


It will be fine.

You don't want to know what it has already gone through in Amazon's warehouse and UPS distribution before its porch flight.


----------



## katy32

ebookeditingpro said:


> Houston, we have a problem
> 
> Apparently many people are having the same problem I am. They cannot register their Kindle. And, they were surprised I have it in hand because I wasn't supposed to get it until tomorrow. They will resolve this issue in the next 24 to 48 hours!! Not happy, but I'm pretty helpless. And at least I can read my books on my old Kindle. It must be NUTS at Amazon support will all these people calling and angry. I'm not angry, but I am disappointed


WOW that sucks worse than having it not coming. I would be totally disappointed if I got a new toy and then it didn't work


----------



## Nickinev

Tatiana said:


> The Fire has been delivered via UPS. The delivery guy in the Brown Truck THREW it on to the porch!


Oh that's not nice!!


----------



## katy32

Katydid said:


> Aw, Katy, that just isn't right. I know you've already talked to Amazon CS a number of times; but you might want to try calling the Kindle line and requesting to speak to a supervisor. Surely they have a few Fires left for contingencies and they can ship at least one to you overnight. You shouldn't take "no" for an answer. Good luck to you.


Thanks, I didn't even think to ask for a supervisor. I called back and he said his hands were tied until tomorrow, but if I didn't have my fire by then he would make sure one got over-nighted to me and was here on Thursday. I feel much happier with this answer. He at least pretended to care .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ebookeditingpro said:


> Houston, we have a problem
> 
> Apparently many people are having the same problem I am. They cannot register their Kindle. And, they were surprised I have it in hand because I wasn't supposed to get it until tomorrow. They will resolve this issue in the next 24 to 48 hours!! Not happy, but I'm pretty helpless. And at least I can read my books on my old Kindle. It must be NUTS at Amazon support will all these people calling and angry. I'm not angry, but I am disappointed


ebook--

Did the Fire show as already registered under "Manage Your Kindle" when you received it, as mine does? I'm confused and frustrated on your behalf!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

katy32 said:


> Thanks, I didn't even think to ask for a supervisor. I called back and he said his hands were tied until tomorrow, but if I didn't have my fire by then he would make sure one got over-nighted to me and was here on Thursday. I feel much happier with this answer. He at least pretended to care .


That's a real bummer, but I bet the guy will follow up and make sure everything gets sorted out properly. Based on my experiences, I'd say he probably did care.


----------



## NitroStitch

Sienna_98 said:


> Mine's here too! But no wi fi at work.  So, it's charging and will be ready for play tonight!


I'll have that problem/solution tomorrow!


----------



## Seamonkey

My CSR said he would call me on the 16th to check.. hmm since he insisted it was the 15th on the 14th maybe he will call today? Nah! Of course I took today and tomorrow off from driving cancer patients so I wouldn't miss the delivery so I hope it might still ship today for tomorrow .. but I'm still stuck on Shipping Soon.



katy32 said:


> Thanks, I didn't even think to ask for a supervisor. I called back and he said his hands were tied until tomorrow, but if I didn't have my fire by then he would make sure one got over-nighted to me and was here on Thursday. I feel much happier with this answer. He at least pretended to care .


----------



## TLM

Ann in Arlington said:


> Leave a note taped to the door directing him to leave it even if you don't answer the door. Sign it and he can take it with him as proof of authorization.


Love this idea, esp. if someone is actually at home and they just don't answer the door fast enough to suit the driver. Although I have never had a problem. They just leave the boxes on the covered porch.


----------



## TessM

Finally, some idea where mine is. It's in Seacaucus NJ. Can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## Sherlock

Sometimes the universe just laughs at you....I heard a thump on the porch and then the doorbell rang. I thought, "OMG, it's here and it's not even 5PM yet. They brought it special for me!" I threw open the door only to find a package delivered in a Budget rent-a-truck for FedEx addressed to my husband. <Sigh> Do they know how much adrenaline I have zooming through my body now? Do they care?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sherlock said:


> Sometimes the universe just laughs at you....I heard a thump on the porch and then the doorbell rang. I thought, "OMG, it's here and it's not even 5PM yet. They brought it special for me!" I threw open the door only to find a package delivered in a Budget rent-a-truck for FedEx addressed to my husband. <Sigh> Do they know how much adrenaline I have zooming through my body now?  Do they care?


That's how I felt when I saw the UPS truck yesterday!!!

Betsy


----------



## Mollyb52

Well, the Amazon elves were working last night.  I had my emails this morning and a serial #.  No email addy...does anyone have an email addy?  I ordered the first day with Prime 2 day shipping.  Original delivery date was the 17th now to receive on 16th.  I don't know if I will be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## ebookeditingpro

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ebook--
> 
> Did the Fire show as already registered under "Manage Your Kindle" when you received it, as mine does? I'm confused and frustrated on your behalf!
> 
> Betsy


No. I booted up, connected to wireless, and it asked me to register. I tried, but kept getting an error message. Also, when I went online to try registering that way, it did not show my Fire until I put in the serial number. I think support is confused and frustrated, too. I'm trying to be philosophical about this--I wasn't supposed to get it today, anyway, so if this isn't resolved today, that's ok. But if it goes on and is unresolved, I may get angry. I understand the proper way is that it is already registered if you have an account? You just turn it on and you're done? Not me, sadly. I think the problem may be that they sent it off to me by mistake, though I'm not sure about that. It's makes a nice mirror for now


----------



## krm0789

Sherlock said:


> Sometimes the universe just laughs at you....I heard a thump on the porch and then the doorbell rang. I thought, "OMG, it's here and it's not even 5PM yet. They brought it special for me!" I threw open the door only to find a package delivered in a Budget rent-a-truck for FedEx addressed to my husband. <Sigh> Do they know how much adrenaline I have zooming through my body now? Do they care?


My Fire's case came yesterday. The UPS truck was at the end of our apt. complex yesterday, so I was all excited thinking he'd delivered it. I got inside my apartment-- not so much. I rushed to the front door of the building-- still nada. UPS man buzzed me 10 minutes later; I answered the door in my pajamas, cat in hand, and ripped the box from his hands as gently as possible. I'm hoping I don't get the same fellow tonight-- he's already commented on our Amazon addiction far too many times


----------



## DYB

I just got a text from Amazon that my items have been shipped.  Ahhmm...yes, they're on the truck for delivery today!  (4 boxes, 3 Kindle related (Fire, Touch, and a cover) and a bluray of "Three Colors.")  And they just send me a text that they've shipped!


----------



## katy32

I just got a text from amazon that my items have shipped too, but no idea when they will be here, is there some way to tell from the text?


----------



## Guest

DYB said:


> I just got a text from Amazon that my items have been shipped. Ahhmm...yes, they're on the truck for delivery today! (4 boxes, 3 Kindle related (Fire, Touch, and a cover) and a bluray of "Three Colors.") And they just send me a text that they've shipped!


Congrats, DYB! You should load it up with A Clash of Kings so we can keep the fun going in our book club!


----------



## Vicki G.

I've been so undecided about this Fire thingie.  Have ordered it and cancelled it at least 3 times.  After reading the reviews this morning I decided to order it one last time and figure if I don't like it, there is always the 30 day return policy.   I think the thing that's getting me is I want to have either the Fire or my iPad 1 but not both and it doesn't appear as though that is an option.  Goofy me!!!  

Anyway, I ordered this morning, paid for next day shipping and it says delivery on Friday, Nov. 18th.  They must be backed up with shipping but would have thought if they couldn't do next day shipping, they would have not entered the $3.99 charge for it.  Who knows!!  They are probably so miffed at me for ordering and cancelling that I'll have to be on my best behavior for a while.  I could go down to Best Buy and get one this afternoon, just not feeling comfortable without the 30-day return policy PLUS I'd have to pay sales tax.   

See how I'm still undecided?  Hope that changes when I get it in my grubby little fingers.


----------



## jd78

i don't know if anyone else has checked any stores, but I checked out my local Best Buy earlier and they stated they did not have it and it may be delivered today. It didn't sound like they were too familiar with it, and there appeared to be no accessories out for it yet. Also, Office Max did not appear to have it in yet either, but I also did not ask since I was only really there for the gift cards. Got $100 Amazon Gift Cards for $90 thanks to this weeks flyer. I'm ready for my content consumption!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ebookeditingpro said:


> No. I booted up, connected to wireless, and it asked me to register. I tried, but kept getting an error message. Also, when I went online to try registering that way, it did not show my Fire until I put in the serial number. I think support is confused and frustrated, too. I'm trying to be philosophical about this--I wasn't supposed to get it today, anyway, so if this isn't resolved today, that's ok. But if it goes on and is unresolved, I may get angry. I understand the proper way is that it is already registered if you have an account? You just turn it on and you're done? Not me, sadly. I think the problem may be that they sent it off to me by mistake, though I'm not sure about that. It's makes a nice mirror for now


  

So where have they left it? Are they sending you a new one in case there's a problem? Are they trying to solve it on their end? What's the next step? Off to check your prior posts again....

Betsy


----------



## Raffeer

Just got the a similar text (all is good Fire on the way) at noon today. My Fire got its registration number and I got the two emails 4pm yesterday. 
Texting and Amazon have a way to go.
Actually even though UPS says it left at 7:41 for delivery deliveries here are around 6.

FWIW Local Best Buy did not have it.


----------



## Seamonkey

When I got my K3 (3G and wifi) I also had trouble setting up the wifi.. called CS and they were puzzled as well, they said to call Time Warner (my wireless provider), and round and round it went. Of course I had the 3G.

Anyway, it "magically" resolved itself overnight and then I was able to set up the wifi using my password. Not sure what Amazon did or didn't do. Second (replacement) K3 worked correctly and quickly out of the box, just had to enter my wifi password. The first K3 was received in the very first wave.. so hopefully by tomorrow, they will have yours working as advertised. Much more frustrating since it is wifi only, I'm sure.

I think, I just want to get mine here, instead of shipping soon, but I know I'd be frustrated in your case, ebookeditingpro! I guess you can give it a full charge while you wait. Can you use any of the pre-loaded apps or is it all "in the cloud"? I'm thinking of Angry Birds, for instance, assuming that is a pre-load.



ebookeditingpro said:


> No. I booted up, connected to wireless, and it asked me to register. I tried, but kept getting an error message. Also, when I went online to try registering that way, it did not show my Fire until I put in the serial number. I think support is confused and frustrated, too. I'm trying to be philosophical about this--I wasn't supposed to get it today, anyway, so if this isn't resolved today, that's ok. But if it goes on and is unresolved, I may get angry. I understand the proper way is that it is already registered if you have an account? You just turn it on and you're done? Not me, sadly. I think the problem may be that they sent it off to me by mistake, though I'm not sure about that. It's makes a nice mirror for now


----------



## Carol Collett

katy32 said:



> I was really ok with the whole thing, until my neighbor who just used super saver shipping just got hers. Now I'm po'd


Katy, so sorry. Hope yours arrives soon.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

OMG, I received my packages and was just starting to open my Fire and a customer walked in, what?  I really wanted to tell him to come back later. lol  I restrained myself.

I have now opened it and will put a review in the proper thread later, need to get back to work.  Just know that this baby is really cool!!


----------



## raccemup

Ugh... so mine is out for delivery and my UPS person usually comes around 6:00PM! (However, he does GENTLY place my packages at my door so I guess I should be grateful for that! ha ha) If it comes early, I have a meeting at 4 and then one at 6:45 so basically, as soon as it arrives I will be too busy to play with it! Even worse, I will be with a client and NOT focusing on them!!! lol  It's going to be torture!


----------



## katy32

November 15, 2011 09:33:33 AM Phoenix AZ US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit

Wow! It's finally on the move, quite a long way and many distribution centers between Cincy and Phoenix, but hey, if it gets here it gets here


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think Ann's Fire must have been delivered as she's strangely silent.    *pouts*  Still waiting for mine, also in the DC area...

Betsy


----------



## BK

Yay!  My Fire was delivered and my sweet husband brought it to me at my store!  The on button didn't do a thing -- scared me to death!  

Fortunately, when I plugged it in to charge, the light went on. Guess it just arrived without a charge, unlike the ones I've seen on the unboxing videos.  I'm happy to report it's charging now and it was already registered with my name, so that was good news.  It complained about my network connection and asked if I wanted to connect later, and of course I said NO!  (There wasn't a NO WAY option to click!)

It's heavier than I expected, but not as heavy as my iPad.  I love the rubberized back; it's not freezing cold like the iPad's back, plus I feel less like it will slip out of my hands.

Can't wait to PLAY!

Hope y'all get yours soon.

Bonnie


----------



## ayuryogini

Mine still hasn't shipped 

I ordered first day, one day Prime shipping.

I want mine today, with the rest of y'all.

I'm not going to contact them, I'm sure I'll get it by tomorrow(?) but it does take a little of the excitement out of it.


----------



## VondaZ

ebookeditingpro said:


> No. I booted up, connected to wireless, and it asked me to register. I tried, but kept getting an error message. Also, when I went online to try registering that way, it did not show my Fire until I put in the serial number. I think support is confused and frustrated, too. I'm trying to be philosophical about this--I wasn't supposed to get it today, anyway, so if this isn't resolved today, that's ok. But if it goes on and is unresolved, I may get angry. I understand the proper way is that it is already registered if you have an account? You just turn it on and you're done? Not me, sadly. I think the problem may be that they sent it off to me by mistake, though I'm not sure about that. It's makes a nice mirror for now


Please keep us updated. My Fires (I ordered 4 with 2-Day shipping) never showed up in my devices. I contacted customer support about this and they told me that they will show up when they ship (despite everyone else already having them listed). I figured it wasn't worth arguing about so I let it go. They shipped (for arrival tomorrow), but no Fire devices are listed in Manage My Devices. I figured it was not worth complaining about now - I would just register them manually when they get here.

But now I am convinced I will have the same problem you are having. I guess it is good that I didn't bother with 1-day shipping if the unregistered devices won't register anyway. Let us know if and when Amazon resolves this. Hopefully before tomorrow or my husband may just want to send them all back.


----------



## ebookeditingpro

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So where have they left it? Are they sending you a new one in case there's a problem? Are they trying to solve it on their end? What's the next step? Off to check your prior posts again....
> 
> Betsy


They're working diligently to resolve my issue . I'm pretty convinced this happened because they sent it to me one day early. The tech guy was surprised I had it at all. They said they would send me an e-mail with info on a fix within 48 hours. No mention of sending me a new one. Right now, I wouldn't be surprised if the one that was supposed to get to me tomorrow is also delivered--and works.


----------



## Varin

*inarticulate rage*

Ups just now decided to start wanting a signature for my Touch and Fire, and no one was home when they showed up so now I won't be able to get either until tomorrow... and that's assuming someone is home then when they do show up...

And I was looking forward to today, too...


----------



## Seamonkey

Katy, it seems like ours might have been hanging out together in Phoenix!!

Just now got the two emails. Mine is shipped using ONTRAC, email says delivery tomorrow. The shipment left their facility in Phoenix, AZ

Phoenix AZ Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit - November 15, 2011 10:20:08 AM

Gosh if they would fly it, they could deliver it today, but everything says delivery is the 16th.

Some progress, but I'm still antsy of course. It doesn't help that I'm not feeling really great today.. totally not connected to this but it exacerbates both ways.

Now yours, I would think will be flying to you. Cincy!! How I'd love to have Skyline available.. 3-Way, yummm!



katy32 said:


> November 15, 2011 09:33:33 AM Phoenix AZ US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit
> 
> Wow! It's finally on the move, quite a long way and many distribution centers between Cincy and Phoenix, but hey, if it gets here it gets here


----------



## Seamonkey

And now I have a serial number!  

I had literally checked all the places.. my order, the manage your devices and email and not one good result and then refreshed my email and still nothing and then beep.. both emails and then status changed on both Amazon pages as well. 

Oh this is funny!  I know the ads on this site are geared toward this site in many ways, like ads for books and accessories, but I looked down a minute ago and there was an ad for FIRE protection!  And no, not the Kindle Fire but actual Fire protection devices..  so the algorithm picked up on the word FIRE being used here on KB.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Varin said:


> *inarticulate rage*
> 
> Ups just now decided to start wanting a signature for my Touch and Fire, and no one was home when they showed up so now I won't be able to get either until tomorrow... and that's assuming someone is home then when they do show up...
> 
> And I was looking forward to today, too...


Aaarghhhh...I am sooo not leaving the house....

Betsy


----------



## BK

Varin said:


> *inarticulate rage*
> 
> Ups just now decided to start wanting a signature for my Touch and Fire, and no one was home when they showed up so now I won't be able to get either until tomorrow... and that's assuming someone is home then when they do show up...
> 
> And I was looking forward to today, too...


So sorry, Varin. I feel terrible for you. Wonder why they started requiring signatures?

Can you drive to the UPS place tonight and pick it up? You might call and see if that's a possibility. I've done that before here in Atlanta when I needed products for a show that were in town but not yet delivered... Good luck!


----------



## Buttercup

I was due to get a package from Zappos a few weeks ago and UPS left a notice instead that it needed a signature, I was at work and would be for delivery attempt #2 as well.  Seems they didn't feel the need for the signature on attempt #2 since it was sitting on my porch when I got home.  Made no sense to me!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Varin said:


> *inarticulate rage*
> 
> Ups just now decided to start wanting a signature for my Touch and Fire, and no one was home when they showed up so now I won't be able to get either until tomorrow... and that's assuming someone is home then when they do show up...
> 
> And I was looking forward to today, too...


Are you anywhere near the local facility? Their local warehouse, not a UPS store. We've had a few items that that happened to us, we called UPS and were told we could go to the facility after 6(? Can't remember the exact time) and get it there.


----------



## Edge

Mine just arrived; IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!

WOW... AMAZING SCREEN!!!

I have to write in the review thread now. It arrived with the Marware cover (which was packaged nicely in a more eco-friendly package than any other cover I've ever bought).


----------



## katy32

Seamonkey said:


> Katy, it seems like ours might have been hanging out together in Phoenix!!
> 
> Just now got the two emails. Mine is shipped using ONTRAC, email says delivery tomorrow. The shipment left their facility in Phoenix, AZ
> 
> Phoenix AZ Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit - November 15, 2011 10:20:08 AM
> 
> Gosh if they would fly it, they could deliver it today, but everything says delivery is the 16th.
> 
> Some progress, but I'm still antsy of course. It doesn't help that I'm not feeling really great today.. totally not connected to this but it exacerbates both ways.
> 
> Now yours, I would think will be flying to you. Cincy!! How I'd love to have Skyline available.. 3-Way, yummm!


I'm so glad you got your emails and serial number too!!!! I could totally walk to skyline from my house, its like 3 blocks, I think they have wifi too


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think Ann's Fire must have been delivered as she's strangely silent.  *pouts* Still waiting for mine, also in the DC area...
> 
> Betsy


No.  I was trying to distract my self with some TiVo recordings. Currently watching Hawaii Five-O and listening for the big brown truck.


----------



## BK

I didn't ever get my e-mail!  Would someone mind telling me how long the Fire needs to charge?

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, I feel better now.    But really, yours should be getting here any time now, right?

Off to check to make sure I haven't had an exception....

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Well mine has a serial number in my account info on Amazon.
So it must be ready to go.........when I get home and get my hands on it.

(sob)  (wiping away the tears)


----------



## Seamonkey

Katy and others waiting on ONTRAC: They do have a tracker online and you can get email notifications.. not sure how accurate. Mine is listed with them.. they do have my package in their system, but it says "yet to be tendered to ONTRAC" but it then in the detail mentions Commerce (which is a city in LA County).. so that is confusing.

Here is the URL where you can enter your tracking number for an OnTrac shipment.

https://www.ontrac.com/tracking.asp


----------



## TLM

Mine left KY yesterday and is in . . . Hodgekins, IL today? IN is directly North of KY.  Except for the part of KY that is directly south of IL.  Tomorrow better hurry up and get here.


----------



## Carol Collett

Tracking Information:
Status:	Delivered
Location:	Front door
Ship Carrier: UPS

Woo Hooo!!! Can't wait to get home from work 5.5 hours from now.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

BK said:


> I didn't ever get my e-mail! Would someone mind telling me how long the Fire needs to charge?
> 
> Thanks!


The guide said 2 hours when it arrives. My battery looked well charged, but plugged it in anyway - maybe 45 minutes before the light turned green. Definately not 2 hours.


----------



## geoffthomas

Collett, me too.
I just checked my tracking number.
And UPS shows delivered at 1pm
left at side door.
Somehow I just know I am going to need to leave early.......I just know it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm sitting here thinking how I saw the UPS truck the other day and I should have put a GPS tracker on it -- never mind that I don't have one or know where to get one -- so at least I'd know where my guy is on his rounds.

It's possible I'm losing it.


----------



## ayuryogini

FINALLY!!

Shipment and Serial Numbers, but not being received till tomorrow, which is super disappointing. 

It makes me wonder what the point of One Day Prime shipping and ordering on reveal date was.

(pout)


----------



## Seamonkey

Is your s coming using OnTrac? From Phoenix? Just wondered because Katy and I also just got our info and they are using OnTrac from Phoenix on both of ours. I also ordered immediately with one day shipping but maybe this is a Phoenix problem, or OnTrac problem.



ayuryogini said:


> FINALLY!!
> 
> Shipment and Serial Numbers, but not being received till tomorrow, which is super disappointing.
> 
> It makes me wonder what the point of One Day Prime shipping and ordering on reveal date was.
> 
> (pout)


----------



## Geoffrey

I finally got the final word.  Mine did not ship yesterday, but according to CS, it's not late because it will still arrive on the 16th as they originally estimated.  (not an argument I accept, but it's a good corporate line).  They are still swearing up and down that it was purely first come first serve and so the ones that went out yesterday had to have been before I placed my order (again, don't buy it but not a bad corporate line)

Anyways, it shipped about an hour ago now for delivery tomorrow and my overnight shipping cost was refunded.  But, until them, I'm not going to read a single message about initial impressions or happy happy joy joy ....  ... and I'm debating with myself over whether I'm sick tomorrow ....


----------



## BK

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> The guide said 2 hours when it arrives. My battery looked well charged, but plugged it in anyway - maybe 45 minutes before the light turned green. Definately not 2 hours.


Thank you! Mine is already charged. That didn't take long at all. After it charged, I saw that the guide was on the device, so maybe I didn't miss much not getting the email...


----------



## DYB

I just checked and mine were delivered!  And left at the front door!  So hopefully nobody steals them before I get home.  I have 2 back-to-back spin classes after work.  My mind will not be on exercising I'll tell you that much!

Geoffrey, you should totally call in sick.  I wish I had!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm sitting here thinking how I saw the UPS truck the other day and I should have put a GPS tracker on it -- never mind that I don't have one or know where to get one -- so at least I'd know where my guy is on his rounds.
> 
> It's possible I'm losing it.


Um...yeah!


Betsy


----------



## Carol Collett

geoffthomas said:


> Collett, me too.
> I just checked my tracking number.
> And UPS shows delivered at 1pm
> left at side door.
> Somehow I just know I am going to need to leave early.......I just know it.


Yeah, I'm starting to feel like I should go home. But I'll be good and stay.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Seamonkey said:


> Is your s coming using OnTrac? From Phoenix? Just wondered because Katy and I also just got our info and they are using OnTrac from Phoenix on both of ours. I also ordered immediately with one day shipping but maybe this is a Phoenix problem, or OnTrac problem.


Mine shipped yesterday from Phoenix with ONTRAC. It arrived in Commerce (near Los Angeles) at 1:58 am. It arrived in San Diego at 6:40 am and was "Out For Delivery" by 7:30 am. I believe it comes all the way from Phoenix with ONTRAC. I ordered 9/28/11 and paid for one day Prime delivery. I wasn't notified until last night that it had shipped even though the tracking said it was delivered to ONTRAC at 3:46 pm.


----------



## Carol Collett

Geoffrey said:


> I finally got the final word. Mine did not ship yesterday, but according to CS, it's not late because it will still arrive on the 16th as they originally estimated. (not an argument I accept, but it's a good corporate line). They are still swearing up and down that it was purely first come first serve and so the ones that went out yesterday had to have been before I placed my order (again, don't buy it but not a bad corporate line)
> 
> Anyways, it shipped about an hour ago now for delivery tomorrow and my overnight shipping cost was refunded. But, until them, I'm not going to read a single message about initial impressions or happy happy joy joy ....  ... and I'm debating with myself over whether I'm sick tomorrow ....


Geoffrey, of course you're sick tomorrow. Your message sounds like you have a fever! I think the only cure is to stay home tomorrow and play with brand new consumer electronics. Wish I'd done that today!


----------



## CegAbq

collett said:


> sounds like you have a fever!


With a fever, you could be infectious & your co-workers would not all appreciate being exposed to your infectious status!

My Fire will be delivered tomorrow at my work - but my colleagues have decided to have an office lunch at a restaurant! Think I'm gonna skip lunch & wait for delivery - sure do not want to miss the delivery & have to wait until Thursday!


----------



## Seamonkey

Sounds like yours is a day ahead then. Mine is said to have left Phoenix this morning after 10an, OnTrac says it hasn't been turned over to them, yet, but who knows? And it still says it will be delivered tomorrow and I also ordered the 28th with one day shipping.



Alice Coyl said:


> Mine shipped yesterday from Phoenix with ONTRAC. It arrived in Commerce (near Los Angeles) at 1:58 am. It arrived in San Diego at 6:40 am and was "Out For Delivery" by 7:30 am. I believe it comes all the way from Phoenix with ONTRAC. I ordered 9/28/11 and paid for one day Prime delivery. I wasn't notified until last night that it had shipped even though the tracking said it was delivered to ONTRAC at 3:46 pm.


Geoffrey, I got the exact same line.. it was promised the 16th and it will probably get here the 16th and yse it is first come first served.. despite the fact that I told him I had valid reports of Fires ordered as late as NOVEMBER, yet shipped to arrive the 15th, or those ordered using free super saver shipping, but arriving today, not tomorrow. They are good at wearing teflon suits and stonewalling.

And, OF COURSE you are or will be sick by tomorrow!

My ad is still Majestic FIRE protection


----------



## Varin

Hey everyone.

The nearest center is too far away. I was going to drive home from school to pick it up, but the center's too far in some place I don't know, and I have class later on this evening, so much as I'd love to go on an adventure in search of Kindles....

Hope everyone else will have better luck than me.


----------



## kisala9906

Mine is going to be here today probably around 6 it's 10am here now I did NOT order it on the 28th tho I ordered mine on the first


----------



## katy32

I thought about skipping class tomorrow so i could get mine, but since its our first class meeting and we are off next week for the holidays I guess I won't


----------



## DYB

katy32 said:


> I thought about skipping class tomorrow so i could get mine, but since its our first class meeting and we are off next week for the holidays I guess I won't


What's the harm missing one more?


----------



## monkeyluis

Mine arrived. I registered & let it update. Watching dexter right now so that will give it some time to charge too. Lol.


----------



## jeremy81

My tracking finally update just moments ago. I was starting to get a little worried since it showed as being shipped at 6AM yesterday morning then had absolutely no updates. It should definitely be here tomorrow.


----------



## katy32

DYB said:


> What's the harm missing one more?


Just looked online he gives a quiz every week at the end of the lecture, so i guess i'm not skipping. Stupid quiz grade. Maybe my fire will show up early and I can take it to class and entertain myself during his lecture


----------



## krm0789

I'm not even home yet, but damn all of you! I've had 5 different addresses in the past 4 years & every single one seems to be at the end of the delivery line. I'm adding "typical delivery time" to my checklist for my next move


----------



## stevene9

Mine is out for delivery today and I am home. Unfortunately I don't get delivers until 5 or 6 tonight. If I lived near some of you I could go to your houses and steal your Fires outside your doors. But alas I am alone in the wilderness and will have to wait until tonight.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My UPS guy is very late today. . .he's usually here by 2.


----------



## docmama28

On the Fire review thread they've posted an unboxing video from the LA Times.  There was a case included in his box.  Are they all shipping with a case?


----------



## jeremy81

krm0789 said:


> I'm not even home yet, but d*mn all of you! I've had 5 different addresses in the past 4 years & every single one seems to be at the end of the delivery line. I'm adding "typical delivery time" to my checklist for my next move


I know what you mean. I recently moved and went from getting my mail and UPS at 10:30AM to 5:00PM and sometimes 9-9:30 PM for UPS. I'm hoping UPS will be early tomorrow but not counting on it.


----------



## malligator

It's disheartening to hear that Amazon is shipping Fires from Phoenix since I live in Phoenix and mine is coming from Sparks, NV. Had they sent it from PHX I'd have it today instead of tomorrow.


----------



## KindleGirl

My Fire just arrived!! Usually they don't come until around 5 so I was pleasantly surprised! It was a different driver so I wonder if it made it on to a different truck. Whatever the case, happy dance taking place! I'm going to dinner with some friends and they wanted to see it so this works out great. Off to open it and charge it.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

docmama28 said:


> On the Fire review thread they've posted an unboxing video from the LA Times. There was a case included in his box. Are they all shipping with a case?


No. I think when that one was ordered, they ordered a case at the same time and they were simply shipped in the same box.


----------



## Andra

The smaller box that the guy opened with the pull strip - that's how it's shipped if all you ordered was the Fire.
The case must have been a separate order.  The only thing in the box with the Fire is the tablet itself, a getting started card and a charger (it's all one piece).


(Can you tell that DH has opened his?)


----------



## Tam

Mine arrived about 2:45! I was about to run home to take my dog out (4 blocks) when I saw the UPS truck driving through town. It beat me home and my box was waiting for me on my porch.

Totally seamless wifi setup and update. At the 13% point I got a message that updating was taking a long time due to a slow connection, and the choice to do it later or continue. I continued, and it only took a couple if minutes.

Moving through the internet is fast. Facebook worked, kindleboards works, now off to try some other stuff!

Sending good wishes for fast deliveries all around!


----------



## foots

Just left my local Best Buy and they sold 3 Kindle Fires while I was there and the salesperson said they had a lot left to sell. If I had known this I would have just waited and bought mine from Best Buy, but instead I have to wait a few more days as mine is due Nov. 21 to 29th. Well so much for Pre-ordering....... :-(

I hope everyone enjoy their Kindle Fire

Feeling left out....... foots


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tam said:


> kindleboards works


I'm glad someone here has their priorities straight!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

foots said:


> Just left my local Best Buy and they sold 3 Kindle Fires while I was there and the salesperson said they had a lot left to sell. If I had known this I would have just waited and bought mine from Best Buy, but instead I have to wait a few more days as mine is due Nov. 21 to 29th. Well so much for Pre-ordering....... :-(
> 
> I hope everyone enjoy their Kindle Fire
> 
> Feeling left out....... foots


You could go buy one now and then cancel the pre-order. . . .or if it's too late to cancel, just return it when it arrives. Though in that case I think you pay return shipping. . . .


----------



## DYB

Ann in Arlington said:


> You could go buy one now and then cancel the pre-order. . . .or if it's too late to cancel, just return it when it arrives. Though in that case I think you pay return shipping. . . .


I think Prime members don't pay return shipping. I once had some coconut water the UPS delivery guy refused to leave at my door (for whatever reason.) And after 3 tries it was returned to Amazon for a full refund. I was never charged for shipping.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's Here! !!!

Met the UPS guy at the door; he was chuckling. . .said he's been delivering Kindles all day.

Um. . .I'm going to gone for a while now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's Here! !!!
> 
> Met the UPS guy at the door; he was chuckling. . .said he's been delivering Kindles all day.
> 
> Um. . .I'm going to gone for a while now.


YAYYYYY!

I hate you.


----------



## DYB

Tam said:


> Mine arrived about 2:45! I was about to run home to take my dog out (4 blocks) when I saw the UPS truck driving through town. It beat me home and my box was waiting for me on my porch.


I could just see you chasing the UPS truck! "Stop! STOOOOOPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## DYB

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's Here! !!!
> 
> Met the UPS guy at the door; he was chuckling. . .said he's been delivering Kindles all day.
> 
> Um. . .I'm going to gone for a while now.


Come visit!


----------



## Guest

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's Here! !!!
> 
> Met the UPS guy at the door; he was chuckling. . .said he's been delivering Kindles all day.
> 
> Um. . .I'm going to gone for a while now.


Have fun, Ann! Enjoy!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, it turned on when I pressed the button, I plugged it in and entered my WiFi info. . . .it knew it was mine.   And is now getting its software update. . . . .

Weight is good. . .definitely feels dense. . . . clearly lighter than the Xoom though heavier than the K4. . .about the same, actually, as my K3 with its cover on.

Oh!  done with the update. . .bye. 


Oh. . .never mind. . .it's restarting. . . .thumbs still twiddling.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Fire is here............................... 12:41pm PST.

I'm off to explore.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh. . .and I just want to tell people who are worrying about delivery emails and shipping statuses. . . .don't. . . . mine is in my hands but isn't showing as 'delivered' yet.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's Here! !!!
> 
> Met the UPS guy at the door; he was chuckling. . .said he's been delivering Kindles all day.
> 
> Um. . .I'm going to gone for a while now.


Jealous!! Mine gets here tomorrow, I think!!


----------



## kcrady

My Kindle Fire just arrived, getting ready to unbox it.  See you in a few days


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh Ann - happy for you - frustrated that mine is apparently just sitting there waiting for me.
Fudge-muffins!


----------



## DYB

Mine is just sitting on my doorstep.  At least it's got company with the Touch and Juliette Binoche, Julie Delpy and Irene Jacob.


----------



## Seamonkey

But yours was shipped yesterday and not today, I trust?

Have fun!! I am imagining so many of you trying it out and maybe posting from it too..



Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh. . .and I just want to tell people who are worrying about delivery emails and shipping statuses. . . .don't. . . . mine is in my hands but isn't showing as 'delivered' yet.


----------



## QuantumIguana

How is typing on the Fire? My laptop is slow, heavy, clunky and the battery only lasts about an hour at a charge. It might be nice to have something portable to work with.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine got here about 10 minutes ago, but hubby arrived at the same time (literally) and I had to help him put the antique car away!!! He was supposed to be home two hours ago.... 









Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

My Fire is now 16 miles and app. 18 hours away.  A Looong 18 hours.


----------



## ebookeditingpro

UPDATE: THIS SO FUNNY! They sent me a Fire today in error. I'll be getting a *second* Fire tomorrow (which I will return) and that's why the one they sent today had so many problems trying to register it. The system was like, um, she's not supposed to have a Kindle Fire yet. Anyway, it's working, it's wonderful, I love it. I'm so happy!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine got here about 10 minutes ago, but hubby arrived at the same time (literally) and I had to help him put the antique car away!!! He was supposed to be home two hours ago....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


He's in big trouble! Enjoy, Betsy. (And how come I'm only 100 miles from Seattle but mine hasn't arrived yet?)


----------



## Seamonkey

Mine is frozen in time with Amazon saying it is in transit but On Trac still saying it hasn't been tendered to them.  So it could be in Phoenix, still, or on the road or in the air.. now since mine is named Fire Lizard..  I'd love to have it 
"go between" and show up on my shoulder.   No pedestrian transport needed, right?

I do have a serial number but no email last I checked.  Yep, that still says "Not available".


----------



## Sherlock

Mine just arrived and my UPS lady was laughing at me, too.  I met her outside and asked if she could tell I was waiting for her.  She laughed.  This is a whole hour earlier than I expected her. 

I turned the Fire on, connected to the wifi and was told it was registered.  It's plugged in now and doing it's thing.  See you later!


----------



## Seamonkey

ebook, can you hear a large chorus saying "That was MINE!"  So you cannot open and play with this first one?  ACK!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I touched the screen getting it out of the box, and it said Kindle Fire and then the next time I looked at it it had a screensaver and the little yellow slider...taking the plastic off...I, too will be gone for a bit...

Betsy


----------



## DYB

Seamonkey said:


> Mine is frozen in time with Amazon saying it is in transit but On Trac still saying it hasn't been tendered to them. So it could be in Phoenix, still, or on the road or in the air.. now since mine is named Fire Lizard.. I'd love to have it
> "go between" and show up on my shoulder.  No pedestrian transport needed, right?
> 
> I do have a serial number but no email last I checked. Yep, that still says "Not available".


With UPS I frequently have delayed info. UPS kept saying "A label has been created" until this morning when it suddenly changed to "Out for delivery." They missed several steps.


----------



## larryb52

ok got fire at Bbuy and touch was sitting here at home, both registered, on Fire all I can say is WOW, it's great, bought a blues cd & the speakers are great headshones would be better but for just a small device I was blown away with the sound & I'm a stereo nut... web is a snap but I do have a very fast network here at home no issues that I can see, played a Grey's Anatomy show & what I saw of it was flawless again great speakers...OH books that's right , there are sparking clear...I saw no hesitating on the device , its snappy , I'm glad I worked through lunch to get it to those still waiting hang in there it is worth it...


----------



## markel

My wife's arrived at 11:00 this morning! I got it all set up for her and added some of her bookmarks and surprised her with it when she came home. She had no idea I ordered one for her.


----------



## ebookeditingpro

Seamonkey said:


> ebook, can you hear a large chorus saying "That was MINE!" So you cannot open and play with this first one? ACK!


I actually did think of that and felt a tiny bit guilty...really.


----------



## pjune

Hey Seamonkey!  I'm in Fountain Valley as well (can you believe it?).  My Fire arrived this morning via ONTRAC.  I ordered it on the 29th and used the two day Prime shipping.  It came from Phoenix.  I wonder why you haven't gotten yours yet?  

I can't open it, though.  It's a Christmas gift for my son.  It's killing me...


----------



## AuburnSky

Mine is coming apparently via USPS and I was provided with a tracking number but when I look up that tracking number, USPS says that "There is no record of this item."  Urg.  Doesn't USPS know that I NEED to monitor it every step of the way?


----------



## Alice Coyl

Mine was already loaded with all the apps I had downloaded previously for my Acer 500. It does get a bit warm holding it so I suggest a stand or support rather than hold it.


----------



## DYB

AuburnSky said:


> Mine is coming apparently via USPS and I was provided with a tracking number but when I look up that tracking number, USPS says that "There is no record of this item." Urg. Doesn't USPS know that I NEED to monitor it every step of the way?


USPS is notorious for not keeping track of packages. I don't know why they bother with the tracking numbers!


----------



## malligator

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's Here! !!!
> 
> Met the UPS guy at the door; he was chuckling. . .said he's been delivering Kindles all day.
> 
> Um. . .I'm going to gone for a while now.


It most certainly is not. You see, I'm 'here' and you're 'there' and I can assure the Kindle Fire is not 'here'.


----------



## Vet

Harvey said:


> Jealous!! Mine gets here tomorrow, I think!!


Mine will get here tomorrow too! So close, but yet so far! My fire is maybe 13mi from me. It's been there since 11:00am. Grrrrr


----------



## kcrady

Can verify Kindleboards is working great on Fire!

[Sent from my Kindle Fire...]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So far so good, everything works well that I've tried...I've tested a video, sound is good enough...I'll try plugging in my little speakers  and also my headphones that have a bluetooth connector that fits in the headphone jack..

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Concur with kcrady. Also posting from Fire.


----------



## luvmy4brats

After my Doctor's appointment, I popped back over to Best Buy and bought a Kindle Fire.. I wasn't going to, but I sold my K3 and a cover yesterday and that covered a good portion of it.  

Of course the Best Buy was across the street from B&N so I popped into B&N and used their wifi to register and set up my new Fire... Didn't want to wait the hour to get home.


----------



## teri

UGH!  I got home today and my husband said UPS was here earlier today and he said he had a package.  He got back in the truck and my hubby could hear him shuffling around boxes.  After a few minutes my husband told him he was going across the street to bring some "stuff" to the neighbors.  When he came back UPS was gone...no box.    There are only 3 homes in our cul de sac so it wasn't left anywhere else.  I reamed my husband for not getting in the truck and helping him find the package.  I mean really, how many Amazon packages could he possibly have to sort through?     If I complain much more I bet my husband will go hunt him down... LOL


----------



## DYB

teri said:


> UGH! I got home today and my husband said UPS was here earlier today and he said he had a package. He got back in the truck and my hubby could hear him shuffling around boxes. After a few minutes my husband told him he was going across the street to bring some "stuff" to the neighbors. When he came back UPS was gone...no box.  There are only 3 homes in our cul de sac so it wasn't left anywhere else. I reamed my husband for not getting in the truck and helping him find the package. I mean really, how many Amazon packages could he possibly have to sort through?  If I complain much more I bet my husband will go hunt him down... LOL


Woah! I can't believe your husband walked away from the UPS delivery guy to run errands?! I don't mean to get him into any more trouble..but really!!!


----------



## DYB

BTW, Netflix is ready with their App for Fire (and Nook)...but not the iPad. Ha!

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/11/new-netflix-app-kindle-fire-nook-ipad.html


----------



## Vet

Teri, that's a bummer!

Congrats Luv! Let us know what you think!


----------



## Tam

DYB said:


> I could just see you chasing the UPS truck! "Stop! STOOOOOPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!"


Seriously, when I saw the truck it was at the little shopping plaza down the street and I almost walked over to ask if he had my kindle. But then I heard the truck start and take off. By the time I got home it was delivered.

The only thing not working is my webmail - which does not work on my 3G Kindle 2 or 3 either. I think something is wrong on my ISP end. I can access the web page, sign in, but not pull up my email. I called and they said they had not had time to figure out anything about the new Fires yet. he did give me the POP and SMTP info in case I can figure out how to put them in the settings - but I think that is for when you set up a mail account to be downloaded, not for webmail. On my kindles, I used to get my email by going to www.mail2web.com Thats what I think I will probably end up doing until I figure it out.

Webmail works fine on my Xoom but not the kindles. I also get a message that the Security Certificate comes from an untrustworthy source. My ISP (Windstream) says that makes no sense. Oh, well, hopefully mail2web will work.

UPDATE - www.mail2web.com works fine, so I do have access to my webmail. This is a site that supposedly works for ANY webmail account - yahoo, hotmail, or webmail through an ISP. It comes in handy when my regular wemail address is giving me problems!


----------



## teralpar

Luvmy4brats said:


> Hilarious!!


----------



## Silver

Genuine happy dance now!  It's here, and when I turned it on it greeted my by name and immediately showed available wifi networks.  All I had to do was tap the right one and enter the password.  It's plugged in and downloading now.  Can't wait, can't wait.  Oh, please, I've already waited a month and a half.  A few more minutes will probably not actually kill me.  BTW, the screen is so vivid, and it feels good in my hands.  

Happy deliveries to everyone else!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I was able to set up my email without any trouble. . . .my usual pop3 account.  I have a couple others to set up too, but haven't bothered yet.  It wasn't hard to do and, yes, things do download, but you can set it so it doesn't delete them from the server when you do -- in fact that's the default.


----------



## DYB

Tam said:


> Seriously, when I saw the truck it was at the little shopping plaza down the street


I'm glad you also didn't start screaming "Fire! Fire!" in the middle of the plaza.


----------



## MichelleR

Totally typing this from my you-know-what.


----------



## DYB

Luvmy4brats said:


> Of course the Best Buy was across the street from B&N so I popped into B&N and used their wifi to register and set up my new Fire... Didn't want to wait the hour to get home.


It's kind of how Betsy was reading the Fire manual on an iPad.


----------



## Tam

DYB said:


> I'm glad you also didn't start screaming "Fire! Fire!" in the middle of the plaza.


LOL! I live in a very small town - I probably already have a reputation of being a little eccentric. I was known as the Greyhound Lady when we had our greyhound. I know there are a couple of people who call me the Kindle Lady now. I really ought to try not to be so darned conspicuous!


----------



## teralpar

It's after 5:00 and still no Kindle Fire.  

I hope Mr. UPS didn't forget about me...maybe he's been super busy delivering hundreds of Kindles to other homes today!

I guess I'll watch a few Youtube videos about the Fire and live vicariously through the reviewers until mine's gets delivered...


----------



## CrystalStarr

Why must I have such a late UPS delivery?  It could be any minute or another couple of hours.  My husband suggested we go for dinner.  NOT ON YOUR LIFE BUDDY!  LOL!


----------



## teri

DYB said:


> Woah! I can't believe your husband walked away from the UPS delivery guy to run errands?! I don't mean to get him into any more trouble..but really!!!


I know, can you imagine...walking AWAY from UPS? I bet if I did that when he was expecting one of his car parts he would be on the phone to a divorce attorney! LOL

Oh, an he doesn't need help getting in trouble.  He has that perfected...

...waiting waiting waiting...


----------



## Seamonkey

Oh, it isn't your fault at all.. so no guilt, really.. I was just smiling thinking that we'd all figure it was ours, but really, mine was just apparently sitting in Phoenix and could well still be there.. it is a fairly short flight and a bit of a drive (or longish drrive) to Commerce and then another drive to Orange County and then.. hopefully to me sometime tomorrow.

I feel more for you if you have to have the "mistake" sitting there while you wait to rip open the one registered to you tomorrow.



ebookeditingpro said:


> I actually did think of that and felt a tiny bit guilty...really.


======

Pjune!! Fountain Valley If you want to meet up after I get mine and get it going, I'd love to do that and you could play with mine to see what your son is getting.. how ironic that you aren't the only one not to rush the shipping and who cannot open it who got it today. Of course it is pretty random, no matter what they say about it.

======

Betsy, sounds like you are giving yours a great test.. hmm speakers might be a good add on.

And Ann and Kcrady, great to see posts made from your Fires!


----------



## kcrady

DYB said:


> BTW, Netflix is ready with their App for Fire (and Nook)...but not the iPad. Ha!
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/11/new-netflix-app-kindle-fire-nook-ipad.html


Thanks for the heads up! Just installed Netflix and currently playing "Tangled"! Looks great!


----------



## krm0789

Still no Fire... they've never been this late


----------



## jswalwell

AuburnSky said:


> Mine is coming apparently via USPS and I was provided with a tracking number but when I look up that tracking number, USPS says that "There is no record of this item." Urg. Doesn't USPS know that I NEED to monitor it every step of the way?


Try the USPS tracking on FedEx site. Sometimes USPS uses them. Jim


----------



## teralpar

krm0789 said:


> Still no Fire... they've never been this late


Ditto.


----------



## Leslie

My very sad Kindle Fire story....

I had to work at the Free Clinic this morning. UPS usually arrives at my office about 10:30. I figured he'd leave the package at the beauty shop next door. That's the usual routine.

As I pull into my parking lot at noon, I notice there are very few cars and none for the women (2) who work in the beauty shop. I'm a little worried--if the outside door is locked, UPS won't leave a package. I walked up slowly, expecting to see a UPS sticker....

But, hooray! The door is unlocked and lights are on in the beauty shop. As I walk in, Julie is drying a client's hair. "Hey Leslie!" she says. "I have a package here for you!"

I dash in, run to the counter and it's...a flat FedEx envelope.   No UPS?

I head down the hall, hoping a package is outside my door. Occasionally they'll leave something there when the building is open. But what greets me: a sticker: "We tried to deliver your package from Amazon. We'll be back on Wednesday between 10 am and 2 pm."

Sigh...

Ironically, the FedEx package contained the contracts for Harvey and me to sign for *Kindle Touch for Dummies*.

I will survive overnight...

L


----------



## krm0789

She's here!!!! I may or may not have skidded across the floor rushing for the buzzer, and may or may not have waited for him in the hallway...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh, Leslie!  So sad. . . . .you really should have gone to work early today. . . .I'm guessing you WILL be there at 10 tomorrow whether you need to be or not!


----------



## jd78

The UPS truck is at my house!!!


----------



## teri

krm0789 said:


> She's here!!!! I may or may not have skidded across the floor rushing for the buzzer, and may or may not have waited for him in the hallway...


I'm living vicariously through you.  I hope mine comes back today. They have made a couple stops in one day before so I am still holding out hope that I too will get to skid across the floor...sigh...


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, Leslie! So sad. . . . .you really should have gone to work early today. . . .I'm guessing you WILL be there at 10 tomorrow whether you need to be or not!


I'll be there at 9 am when PC Rescue Mike is due to arrive to fix my network, since I single-handedly destroyed it while trying to install a wireless router.

To be honest, I've had better days...LOL.

L


----------



## sheltiemom

Got my Fire this afternoon.  Easy to start.  Looked at books, listened to my cloud music, about to look at a video. Typing on it now. Love the new toy.


----------



## Sandpiper

Why did my Fire go from Hodgkins, IL to Chicago?  Hodgkins is closer to me and Addison, IL where my UPS packages go on truck for delivery than Chicago.


----------



## ellesu

Yay! for everyone with Fires in hand.  My three Fires are, I guess, bouncing along - 2 from NC and and 1 from TN on their way to Baton Rouge.  I wonder if they'll meet up in New Orleans for final delivery (as most UPS packages do)? They should arrive on my front (or side) porch tomorrow.  Problem is, I won't be home until Thursday evening - and neither will my neighbor I usually count on in situations like this.  I gotta say that it's driving me crazy!

Here's a question for you all:  Two of the Fires will be Christmas presents.  Should I just leave them in the boxes or should I take them out and set them up? I would rather leave them in their boxes and let my sons do all the set-up work, but if something's wrong (shudder) will my warranty be expired?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If they're coming via UPS, you may be able to re-direct them to somewhere there will be someone home to accept them.

If the giftees like to play with electronics, let them do the set up.  If they can't be bothered, and just want the thing to work, you should do it.  Either way, you should be good on warranty. . . .Amazon generally has a holiday warranty period so you'll have until the end of January to return them if there's a problem.


----------



## LauraElizabeth

UPS finally arrived at 5:10PM!

I was getting very worried because UPS was at my husband's office at 3:45Pm.....The town is teeny tiny only pop 1500 and very little businesses to deliver too and only a few houses in the 5 miles between town and here......the UPS man was quite tickled at my enthusiasm at his arrival. I asked if he had delivered a bunch today and he said mine was the only one.....which frankly does not surprise me.....not many seem to read in rural Oklahoma. Even the librarian of tiny town does not read books!

I have never used a touch screen before but it is very user friendly and I was able to turn it right on and it is downloading the updates.


----------



## CrystalStarr

6:30pm EST and I'm still waiting!


----------



## ellesu

Thanks, Ann! They both work with computers so I'm going to let them do the set-up.  All I need to do is wrap the boxes - and maybe have some books/movies/apps ready for them to download.


----------



## krm0789

teri said:


> I'm living vicariously through you.  I hope mine comes back today. They have made a couple stops in one day before so I am still holding out hope that I too will get to skid across the floor...sigh...


I hope it does, too! Sorry Geri 

I'm on Kb with my fire, it works ok but I'm struggling a little. Thinknill need to invest in tapatalk or thumbkeyboard...


----------



## teralpar

6:40 and STILL WAITING. I'm getting very agitated... 

Deep breaths, deep breaths...


----------



## CegAbq

SueEllen said:


> Even the librarian of tiny town does not read books!


Wow - that's crazy; I grew up in a small rural TX town & our librarian was definitely a reader. My first job was as a volunteer in that library & I used to fantasize about getting locked in overnight & having the total run of the place! Loved it.


----------



## William G. Jones

I got my Fire today and I'm amazed how much I like it. Only problem I have is the wick reception is really weak compared to my iphone. It keeps cutting in and out. I was really surprised that the screen rotates, as I had read that it wouldn't overall quite happy right now.

-Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## jd78

Just want to say that kindleboards looks nice on the Fire. Also, the keyboard is as good as I could have hoped for.


----------



## CrystalStarr

FINALLY!  Off to play!


----------



## LauraElizabeth

CegAbq said:


> Wow - that's crazy; I grew up in a small rural TX town & our librarian was definitely a reader. My first job was as a volunteer in that library & I used to fantasize about getting locked in overnight & having the total run of the place! Loved it.


Texas is where I moved from, although we lived in a city there. This is my first experience in a rural setting....we have been here 8 years. Hopefully she is the exception. She must have known someone to get the job. She has had it for a couple of decades I believe. She does order books, but she herself just likes to watch movies.


----------



## Alice Coyl

My beautiful new Kindle Fire...


----------



## CegAbq

Alice Coyl said:


> My beautiful new Kindle Fire...


----------



## CrystalStarr

I'm back!  I'm on my FIRE now and having a ball! It was a great couple of days with you all on Kindle watch. Thanks so much!


----------



## Tabatha

krm0789 said:


> I'm on Kb with my fire, it works ok but I'm struggling a little. Thinknill need to invest in tapatalk or thumbkeyboard...


Think I read somewhere that you cannot download any other keyboards as they will not work. Must use the Amazon supplied one. Check further before you spend any money.


----------



## krm0789

Tabatha said:


> Think I read somewhere that you cannot download any other keyboards as they will not work. Must use the Amazon supplied one. Check further before you spend any money.


Damn, you're right. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Just because I can....










It's super easy, doesn't require rooting and took all of about 45 seconds.

Directions:

http://mashable.com/2011/11/14/kindle-fire-runs-nook-app/


----------



## Seamonkey

I'm worried about my wireless connection too, but of course I won't get to test it out with the Fire until tomorrow..

So far no change in status since the info this morning from Amazon and tracking there and on trac.  I signed up for emails and for texts but nothing.. so per all of them, it has left Amazon but OnTrac says it doesn't have it yet.. so it is probably still in Phoenix?

Meanwhile the day didn't get better since I found out the owner of the salon I've gone to for 16 years died on Saturday, not unexpected but still very sad.  My hairdresser of over 25 years is on vaca in Florida and is kind of a mess but we talked  and I'll be attending the services Thurs (and getting my hair cut, etc on Friday as planned if she is up for that.

Must find black clothing..

But it does put stuff in perspective.  One of the kids I've followed on caringbridge who had been in treatment for neuroblastoma for a long time, earned her wings this week in Paris where they had gone for better treatment than she could get in London.  

So, perspective.  I DO want that Fire, but tomorrow's ok.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sheltiemom said:


> Got my Fire this afternoon. Easy to start. Looked at books, listened to my cloud music, about to look at a video. Typing on it now. Love the new toy.


Hey Sheltiemom! I thought you were absent like I have been! Question... How big is the Fire? We want one for DD for Christmas but wondering if it's even too late to order for Christmas?? I keep seeing pics, but compared to a regular Kindle it looks a lot narrower... Is it?


----------



## Seamonkey

Luv, that's very cool!!  I saved that link.


----------



## Pushka

Well folks, my Fire is in my USA drop box, so it has been delivered 'to me' but I wont get my mitts on it until perhaps next Tuesday at the earliest.  A Touch is "shipping soon" with expected delivery on 17th and then I will press the button to get the goods sent to me.  

But what the heck is happening with the Amazon lighted covers?  It is too expensive in shipping to get that shipped on its own, but I dont want to wait too long to get the Fire and Touch.  Anyone know?


----------



## krm0789

Meredith, here's a quick picture of my Fire between my 10.1" netbook and the K3, for comparison:


----------



## Meemo

Mine's here!  We were checking out at the grocery store when I got the text saying it had been delivered - early for our UPS route!  I was wiped out when we got home - had bowling this morning, then the Technology Petting Zoo at the library, then grocery shopping - I made myself put away the groceries and walk the dog before it got dark before I let myself sit down and open the box.  Software update loaded via wifi and so far so good - I'm liking it!  And I'm thrilled that it does fit in my Oberon K3 cover!  And I've already got the Kobo and Nook apps on it!  Bwahaha!!!


----------



## lynninva

At 7:45, UPS still not here yet with Fire for DH (and my Touch is hanging with it on the truck).  UPS is usually here around 6 pm; they are usually only this late around Christmas.  I wonder if lots of people in this college town ordered new Kindle devices?


----------



## CegAbq

My Fire got logged into the Albuquerque UPS center! So tomorrow I'll have it!


----------



## teri

I'm waiting with you Lynn.  I have decided that they lost mine and it got on the wrong truck.  I'll hold out hope for tomorrow.  My Fire vacation doesn't officially start until tomorrow after work anyway.  I'll have 4 days to play.


----------



## BookLady

My Kindle Fire arrived at 6 P.M.  UPS guy looked beat; he said they have been super busy today.  Wonder why??    No chance to play with it tonight.  Patience, patience!  Thanks to the great people on this board for helping the day pass more quickly as we waited for the arrival of our Kindles!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Meemo said:


> Mine's here! We were checking out at the grocery store when I got the text saying it had been delivered - early for our UPS route! I was wiped out when we got home - had bowling this morning, then the Technology Petting Zoo at the library, then grocery shopping - I made myself put away the groceries and walk the dog before it got dark before I let myself sit down and open the box. Software update loaded via wifi and so far so good - I'm liking it! And I'm thrilled that it does fit in my Oberon K3 cover! And I've already got the Kobo and Nook apps on it! Bwahaha!!!


Oh, I forgot Kobo... Enjoy!


----------



## Hoosiermama

UPS is just torturing me ...my Touch is in Indianapolis (I'm in Indy), but my Fire is sitting in Hodgkins, IL . Why it went from Nashville, TN to Hodgkins, IL is beyond me. They could have just driven it up 65 from Nashville!  I'd have even met them in Louisville!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, there is a tapatalk app in the Appstore -- costs $2.99. . . .works nicely on the smaller Fire screen -- as compared to full browser mode.


----------



## CegAbq

Luvmy4brats said:


> Just because I can....
> 
> It's super easy, doesn't require rooting and took all of about 45 seconds.
> 
> Directions:
> 
> http://mashable.com/2011/11/14/kindle-fire-runs-nook-app/


This going to be the first thing I do on my Fire when I get it tomorrow.


----------



## Carol Collett

Writing this post on my Fire ! So far it's great.


----------



## lynninva

DH's Fire & my K Touch delivered at 8 pm. Put in network key and DH is happily playing with his new toy.


----------



## CegAbq

lynninva said:


> DH's Fire & my K Touch delivered at 8 pm. Put in network key and DH is happily playing with his new toy.


Yay!


----------



## Andra

So the Fire that I preordered was for DH. It came today and he unboxed it and liked the looks of it. Guess who made a run to Best Buy to pick up one for me too? I have the best husband ever!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Aw.. He's a keeper.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'd get one for my husband if I thought he'd use it. He only uses his iPhone for Words With Friends... But I'm hoping the free Prime Streaming would interest him. He loves older shows.


----------



## jgwentworth

Can't wait for mine!!!!!


----------



## CegAbq

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'd get one for my husband if I thought he'd use it. He only uses his iPhone for Words With Friends... But I'm hoping the free Prime Streaming would interest him. He loves older shows.


Tomorrow, after I enable side-loading, my co-worker who is thinking about a Kindle for Xmas (but who has been resisting ereaders in favor of DTB) is a Trekkie; so I'm gong to show her how the Star Trek shows look on the Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CegAbq said:


> Tomorrow, after I enable side-loading, my co-worker who is thinking about a Kindle for Xmas (but who has been resisting ereaders in favor of DTB) is a Trekkie; so I'm gong to show her how the Star Trek shows look on the Fire.


You should also point out that one of the choices of the sound to set for notifications is called "captain's log".


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> You should also point out that one of the choices of the sound to set for notifications is called "captain's log".


Oh - I will DEFINITELY do that - thanks for that tip.


----------



## Seamonkey

Sounds like so much fun!!  C.Mon, Fire Lizard, fly to me and leave Phoenix, AZ behind!!

And if I have it for Thurs, my hairdresser's DH iinterested in one for Christmas and I can let him see mine after the funeral we are attending.    Plus I really need it tomorrow since I can stay home all day if necessary.

Loving all the reports of apps and esp Nook and Kobo.. as if I need more books... but of course I do!


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

UPS delivered my Fire this afternoon. So far, so good. I really like it.


----------



## CegAbq

Seamonkey said:


> ... Nook and Kobo.. as if I need more books... but of course I do!


Of course you do! But sometimes there are deals & freebies that become available for the Nook & Kobo that are either delayed or never show up at reduced prices for the Kindle


----------



## luvmy4brats

You know those are free for Prime Members... Streaming Ster Trek.. All series.


----------



## luvmy4brats

This letter was just hand delivered to me.... from my Fire:


Heather Danis
Dear Mom

I have decided that I would like to stay in the company of Rayna. I feel like if I stayed with you,I will always be the second thing to use. Second to the iPad, second to Kindle, second to you. With Rayna I know I'd be loved forever.

With Love,
Señor Fuego


It looks very much like Rayna's handwriting... I might be wrong, but I think she's trying to con me out of my Fire.


----------



## TLM

Hoosiermama said:


> UPS is just torturing me ...my Touch is in Indianapolis (I'm in Indy), but my Fire is sitting in Hodgkins, IL . Why it went from Nashville, TN to Hodgkins, IL is beyond me. They could have just driven it up 65 from Nashville!  I'd have even met them in Louisville!


I'd have car pooled with you. My Fire must be with yours and I live in Greenwood. One mile from 65 even.


----------



## CegAbq

Luvmy4brats said:


> You know those are free for Prime Members... Streaming Ster Trek.. All series.


Yep knew that; it was a point I made to her loudly today when extolling the virtues of the Fire & Prime.


----------



## luvmy4brats

CegAbq said:


> Yep knew that; it was a point I made to her loudly today when extolling the virtues of the Fire & Prime.


These are what be what convinces Joe he wants one. We have every episode of every series. I'd LOVE to be able to get rid of all the DVDs. And Psych... He loves Psych.


----------



## DYB

Leslie said:


> My very sad Kindle Fire story....
> 
> I had to work at the Free Clinic this morning. UPS usually arrives at my office about 10:30. I figured he'd leave the package at the beauty shop next door. That's the usual routine.
> 
> As I pull into my parking lot at noon, I notice there are very few cars and none for the women (2) who work in the beauty shop. I'm a little worried--if the outside door is locked, UPS won't leave a package. I walked up slowly, expecting to see a UPS sticker....
> 
> But, hooray! The door is unlocked and lights are on in the beauty shop. As I walk in, Julie is drying a client's hair. "Hey Leslie!" she says. "I have a package here for you!"
> 
> I dash in, run to the counter and it's...a flat FedEx envelope.   No UPS?
> 
> I head down the hall, hoping a package is outside my door. Occasionally they'll leave something there when the building is open. But what greets me: a sticker: "We tried to deliver your package from Amazon. We'll be back on Wednesday between 10 am and 2 pm."
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> Ironically, the FedEx package contained the contracts for Harvey and me to sign for *Kindle Touch for Dummies*.
> 
> I will survive overnight...
> 
> L


Oh no!  Just go to sleep early today and tomorrow will be here in no time!

I've opened mine and am playing with it, downloading Apps. Looove it! Didn't even have to sign into my Amazon account; it just knew me.


----------



## geoffthomas

I got home.
Had a couple of things to do.
Opened the package, turned it on, downloaded software, apps, docs, etc..
Connected to my Wifi access point, registered automatically.
Nice.
Remarks on the review thread.


----------



## EvaCole

Jealous.  So jealous.


----------



## Toby

My Fire came at 1:30 PM today, about an hour later than the usual time. I opened the door to check, saw the package, looked up & saw the UPS truck racing off down the street.


----------



## TessM

Happy dance. It's out for delivery!


----------



## Sherlock

TessM said:


> Happy dance. It's out for delivery!


You're gonna love it...........Enjoy!!


----------



## Carol Collett

TessM said:


> Happy dance. It's out for delivery!


Yay!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

TessM said:


> Happy dance. It's out for delivery!


Yay!!!! Happy dances for all who are joining the Fire Fun today!

Betsy


----------



## chocochibi

My Fire was waiting for me when I got home from work. Naturally I was on call and though we usually don't have to stay, I had to stay over 4 hours, as well as attend a mandatory inservice after work that they sprang on us unexpectedly. Still I had time to set up my Fire and play for a while before I had to go to bed. Now My Touch is supposed to arrive today, so I'll have the excitement again this afternoon 
And I'm NOT on call


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Amazon finally told me where mine is today.  It's been "shipped" since day before yesterday and only told me it was shipped from the "US" (which is better than Mexico or Canada, I guess), but now it's in Hebron, KY and since I live in West Virginia (bordering KY) I'm hoping I'll get it sooner than Friday (the alleged delivery date)


----------



## katy32

Mine left louisville ky 4 hours ago, hopefully it will update soon, I really want to see it hit sharonville oh and then go out for delivery


----------



## joangolfing

Mine just spent 13 hours sitting still in Phoenix, AZ but is on the move again today.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

This is the first post ever from a droid or my Fire!  NO PROBLEM!!

Kindleboards is very easy to navigate.


----------



## katy32

Made it to sharonville, now I'm just waiting for it to say out for delivery....come on UPS


----------



## StephanieJ

Out for deliveryyyyyyyyyyyyy!   I'm really, really hoping I get the cases today too.  This is their scheduled date but the last update is that they left Montgomery about 5 hours ago.  It is about 4 hours north of me so I'm hoping they snuck on the truck without getting scanned.  Silly me offered to watch my six week old nephew today.  Maybe I can bribe my almost two year old to babysit him? hahahahahaha... Come ON Fire!!


----------



## monkeyluis

StephanieJ said:


> Out for deliveryyyyyyyyyyyyy!  I'm really, really hoping I get the cases today too. This is their scheduled date but the last update is that they left Montgomery about 5 hours ago. It is about 4 hours north of me so I'm hoping they snuck on the truck without getting scanned. Silly me offered to watch my six week old nephew today. Maybe I can bribe my almost two year old to babysit him? hahahahahaha... Come ON Fire!!


A six week old is perfectly self sufficient. I wouldn't sweat it....lol, no fire pun intended.


----------



## DYB

monkeyluis said:


> A six week old is perfectly self sufficient.


I agree. Leave the baby with some toys and go do what you need to! It's a dog-eat-dog world, after all.


----------



## TLM

My Fire is in Indy and out for delivery  

Yesterday it was in Hodgkins Park, IL at 7:37 pm depart
arrived at Bedford Park, IL at 7:59pm, also yesterday.  ?  20 to another down?  Oh, well I guess the important thing is that it will arrive on time today.


----------



## katbird1

Really getting upset.  Fire was supposed to be delivered yesterday via FedEx, in north Ga.  All day it said "in transit", have no idea where it was coming from.  This morning, same thing, nothing has changed.  Where could it be, I am wondering.  And here I've been excused for the first three days from jury duty.  Am losing my patience.  But, am very happy for those already enjoying.


----------



## katy32

Finally out for delivery!


----------



## TessM

Ahbhh. Waiting is so hard. I wish they had a GPS tracker on the trucks, so you could know where they are.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

TessM said:


> Ahbhh. Waiting is so hard. I wish they had a GPS tracker on the trucks, so you could know where they are.


I was thinking about that yesterday, it would be cool if the tracking actually showed WHERE the truck was, but I decided that would probably be a security concern. 

Betsy


----------



## ellie

Mine was supposed to be delivered today and upon tracking it this morning it went from AZ to NM to KY and is sitting at the UPS hub in KY.  I live in CO.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

katbird1 said:


> Really getting upset. Fire was supposed to be delivered yesterday via FedEx, in north Ga. All day it said "in transit", have no idea where it was coming from. This morning, same thing, nothing has changed. Where could it be, I am wondering. And here I've been excused for the first three days from jury duty. Am losing my patience. But, am very happy for those already enjoying.


katbird, what estimated delivery day do you have? If that has passed it wouldn't be unreasonable to get a 'call me back' from Amazon and ask about it. At least they'll probably credit any extra shipping charges you paid. But, also, remember, that the tracking doesn't always keep up. . . . .I always check the actual carrier's tracking as well as Amazon's as it's usually updated in a more timely fashion. OTOH, I've had the shippers mark it delivered when it hadn't been -- never FedEx or UPS but with smaller local couriers -- which they shouldn't do, so, again, go ahead and contact Amazon about it! They want to know if the shippers are not maintaining Amazon's standards.


----------



## Geoffrey

When I got up this morning and looked at my tracking status, it only showed a 4:45am departure scan from Louisville and that evil message second to the bottom. I was bummed.

It looks like, though, it got to Dallas, moved to the distribution center (which is only 2 miles from my house) and now it made it onto a truck. Too bad my schedule is full of meetings from 11 to 3 so I can't sneak out ahead of time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Geoffrey!

Betsy


----------



## DYB

katbird1 said:


> Really getting upset. Fire was supposed to be delivered yesterday via FedEx, in north Ga. All day it said "in transit", have no idea where it was coming from. This morning, same thing, nothing has changed. Where could it be, I am wondering. And here I've been excused for the first three days from jury duty. Am losing my patience. But, am very happy for those already enjoying.


Have you contacted FedEx to see what's up? It's very possible their site isn't updated and they can give you a better idea of where the package is. Call FedEx!


----------



## DYB

katy32 said:


> Finally out for delivery!


Thumbs up! Hopefully it's delivered earlier and not later!


----------



## DYB

ellie said:


> Mine was supposed to be delivered today and upon tracking it this morning it went from AZ to NM to KY and is sitting at the UPS hub in KY. I live in CO.


Dislike!


----------



## fluffygood

It looks like my Fire is on its way to my house.  It’s schedule for delivery today by ups.


----------



## sandypeach

Ack!  My tracking now shows that my Fire has been delivered and here I sit stuck at work until 4:00.  I think I'm beginning to feel feverish.  I think I ought to go home and "lie down" for a while.


----------



## Roos Mom

Received mine yesterday but hubby beat me to it and now he took it to work.  He called to tell me he is working late tonight which means I'm having too much fun with MY kindle fire.  Anyone know a good lawyer!!!  I want my fire back!!!   I'm on strike till it is returned.


----------



## TessM

I am starting to get jittery.  I should fold laundry while Evan is napping but he's gonna wake up soon and I really don't want to.  I just want to stalk UPS


----------



## katbird1

My estimated delivery date was the 15th, paid for 1 day shipping.  FedEx's site says only what Amazon says, "in transit."  Will call Amazon for refund, and suppose I will call FedEx to see if I can get any more info.  Monday I got text from Amazon saying that it had been shipped.  Will begin calling now, thanks everybody.


----------



## fluffygood

update....

November 16, 2011	07:37:00 AM	Oakland CA US	Out for delivery


Maybe I should call in sick?


----------



## ellesu

TessM said:


> Ahbhh. Waiting is so hard. I wish they had a GPS tracker on the trucks, so you could know where they are.


I'm with you on that one! I've thought the same thing after hurricanes - a couple of days after the storm's hit and ice is scarce. Always wished I could find the "ice delivery" trucks and follow them. And....that's why it's not gonna happen. They know we'd _hunt 'em down._ 

Mine are all out for delivery! Only problem is - they're out for delivery to my home and I'm not home. Oh, well. At least the rain's passed my house so they won't be sitting in a puddle on my front porch.


----------



## katbird1

Appears I'm one of the unlucky.  FedEx said shipping label was created, but they did not have the package, call Amazon.  I called Amazon, they checked with FedEx, and said that the package had left Amazon and that FedEx said they didn't have it.  So, Amazon cannot do anything until the 17th, tomorrow, at which time if FedEx still doesn't have it, they will create a new order for me.  This is leaving a very bad taste in my mouth, so to speak, and if I hadn't paid for the Fire with a gift card, I would just cancel and diddy-bop to Best Buy and get one in hand today.  Maybe my jury duty non-appearance will hold out and I will not have to report for the rest of the week.  That is where things stand as of now.   

UPDATE:  Fire arrived Thurs. afternoon, miraculously it showed up at FedEx.  I'm finding it very easy to use, and so far everything I've tried has worked correctly.  Tonight will tell the tale if I like using it to read in bed in the dark.


----------



## DYB

katbird1 said:


> Appears I'm one of the unlucky. FedEx said shipping label was created, but they did not have the package, call Amazon. I called Amazon, they checked with FedEx, and said that the package had left Amazon and that FedEx said they didn't have it. So, Amazon cannot do anything until the 17th, tomorrow, at which time if FedEx still doesn't have it, they will create a new order for me. This is leaving a very bad taste in my mouth, so to speak, and if I hadn't paid for the Fire with a gift card, I would just cancel and diddy-bop to Best Buy and get one in hand today. Maybe my jury duty non-appearance will hold out and I will not have to report for the rest of the week. That is where things stand as of now.


Ugh! It's he says he says! My guess is that FedEx lost it.


----------



## CegAbq

IT'S HERE, IT'S HERE, IT'S HERE!!!!!
Off to open the box & check it out.


----------



## Sage

ONTRAC just delivered my Fire...yipee!!  It was a nice surprise coming so early in the morning.  Now I have all day to play!


----------



## katy32

CegAbq said:


> IT'S HERE, IT'S HERE, IT'S HERE!!!!!
> Off to open the box & check it out.


Congrats!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Roos Mom said:


> Received mine yesterday but hubby beat me to it and now he took it to work. He called to tell me he is working late tonight which means I'm having too much fun with MY kindle fire. Anyone know a good lawyer!!! I want my fire back!!! I'm on strike till it is returned.


O.K. That's just WRONG. . .  

You should go to Best Buy and just get another for yourself. . . .


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Yay!! Can't wait to add my opinion to the forums.


----------



## caracara

Thank you KB! My Fire is here and I am in LOVE!

Posted from my Fire!!! Hehe!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

caracara said:


> Thank you KB! My Fire is here and I am in LOVE!
> 
> Posted from my Fire!!! Hehe!!!


Yay!

(as a reminder, Caracara WON her Fire here on KindleBoards . . . .there's a contest running now in LTK. . . see the sticky at the top of the forum. . .you could win a cover/case from our sponsor Pad and Quill.)


----------



## CollinKelley

Mine arrived a day early!!! Took it out of the box, turned it on, found my WiFi instantly, uploaded the software update and I'm already listening to music in my Cloud and reading a book! It literally took a couple of minutes. I'm in love.


----------



## treycikay

I am very excited about all of this!


----------



## StephanieJ

Mine is HERE!  Now if someone will please just come hold my nephew, peel the Amazon stickers off my daughter, wash up dishes, frost her birthday cake and wrap presents I can play with it.  Pleeeeeeease?


----------



## katy32

Still waiting on mine...come on UPS you know you want to make me happy!!!!!


----------



## Seamonkey

Mine is out for delivery since 7:13am!  But.. Amazon is saying it went to Anaheim from Commerce, CA and actually seems to have forgotten it was ever in Phoenix.  OnTrac says it went from Phoenix to Commerce and then to Orange, CA

OnTrac says delivery today and then it also says  "Service Committment Time: 11/16/2011 8:00pm"

ACK... this means I don't dare go work out at Curves and they close at 7:30pm.  I did go yesterday and I can hopefully go Thurs and Fri but I have a funeral to attend Thurs and haircut on Fri with a bit of driving involved.  My medigap supplement pays for Curves but I'm supposed to go at least 3 times a week.

And I have not a clue when the OnTrac truck delivers here..  

And of course the Amazon screen mentions that I signed up for text trace but not a single text has arrived.

Come on down or over to the coast, truck!!


----------



## katy32

My son is camped out at the window looking for the brown ups truck.  I tend to miss deliveries since I have a sign taped over the doorbell asking people not to ring it unless they need a signature. (I have a dog with a doorbell phobia).  Supposedly UPS will be delivering my package in the next 30 mins....


----------



## Buttercup

All this Fire talk made me cave!  I'd pre-ordered one on release day just after it was announced and ended up cancelling it few weeks later.  What can I say, I'm weak and I'm an electronics junkie!  So, I stopped by Best Buy when I got off work at 10 this morning and have my Fire charging and downloading the update now.  They didn't have any Touches in stock yet but the gal did check for me, their UPS truck had just left so the shipment wasn't unpacked yet.  I wasn't able to get hands on with one of those.  

I'm kinda glad I cancelled my pre-order for the Fire now seeing how much trouble some folks have had with shipping/delivery times.  Now I have to decide if I'm gonna keep my pre-order open for the Touch which still shows an 11/22 delivery.  It's a tough decision since I know I can go back later today and get instant gratification.


----------



## Seamonkey

That's great!!  Mine could be any time in the next 8 hours 28 min.  Hopefully sooner.  I have the front door open with the screen locked, hoping to hear the person delivering.

IF the truck pulls into my street (driveway) that goes in back of the garages/bonus rooms for my building, then I should hear it.. and if they happen to come right around to my front door, I will hear them walk past but they could also be delivering to the next bldg and come around that way or sometimes UPS parks on another street/driveway and comes across the basketball court and greenbelt and to my door and I wouldn't hear that.. that is the stealth approach.  Another is to pull into one of the parking lots and approach from the other end of the bldg.

Then there is the concern that several of the streets have identical addresses and some people get confused as to WHICH 10079 I am.  I  have gotten a couple of packages from Amazon for someone at 10079 but different street within the complex.

That would be worst case scenario, that it was mis delivered and then I'd have to deal with Amazon.. cannot blow off the funeral or the haircut and only USPS delivers on Saturday (at least for now).  I have an appt Monday and expect to be driving patients Tues and Wed.  Today must be the day.

Hope by the time I click on POST that yours has arrived, Katy.


----------



## Hoosiermama

My Fire and Touch arrived today! I haven't even opened the Touch yet , but I'm at work, and that's my excuse. The Fire is GORGEOUS, though. I've downloaded apps, configured some favorites, and just had fun browsing.









Love it!!

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3LddYx0VTsaMDYyMjcyMDQtYjBiOC00MTM5LTlkNGEtMzkwODQzNDY1ZWNi


----------



## katy32

its 3:01 and no fire


----------



## BTackitt

WOOOHOOO!! Got my FIRE!! Connected it to my wifi, plugged into my computer to keep charge full, while it is busy installing the update!
it just restarted..

Surprisingly heavy.


----------



## TessM

STILL waiting...I was hoping it would come before 2 pm so I could play with it while Evan naps.  Now I kinda hope that it doesn't come until after he wakes up (so that the dogs, barking at Mr. UPS-man don't wake him).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You know. . . people keep saying how heavy it is. . . . .I think it's just that it's dense compared to the other Kindles.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Isn't there a thread on KB's that talks about the Kindle getting heavier the more books you put into it?  Could it be that the Fire has so much info and access to info that it is already heavy.    I also thought that it was a lot heavier than I expected, but I'm kind of glad because that makes me sure to hold it more firmly (I don't want to drop it) I never had that feeling with any of my other Kindles.  (No drops but I don't want to jinks myself).


----------



## TessM

and then to tease me the Fire commercial just came on.


----------



## Mollyb52

Fire has arrived!!!  It is beautiful.  It is already addictive.  I am now warm and fuzzy.  Gotta go play with Fire.


----------



## Seamonkey

Since I have my front door open a bit.. I heard a subtle noise and raced to the door!  I could tell through the curtain that there was a person.  

Pfft.  Just the mailman.


----------



## katy32

Seamonkey said:


> Since I have my front door open a bit.. I heard a subtle noise and raced to the door! I could tell through the curtain that there was a person.
> 
> Pfft. Just the mailman.


Boo, same thing here. J just came upstairs and said someone was coming on the porch so I ran down just in time to see the mailman


----------



## katy32

I have to go get a shower and get ready for school, fingers crossed the UPS man shows up while I'm in there.  I think I can charge my fire and flatiron my hair at the same time


----------



## DYB

katy32 said:


> Boo, same thing here. J just came upstairs and said someone was coming on the porch so I ran down just in time to see the mailman


Haha! Poor mailmen! Getting dirty looks because they're not holding Fires!


----------



## Buttercup

Fingers crossed that they arrive soon!  I'm typing this from my fire.  I like it so far but I do think it could be bigger. You definitely can't type with 10 fingers 

Video is perfect, bejewelled is gorgeous, oh how I love new toys!


----------



## Seamonkey

Don't you know it!  He sort of snorted as I skidded to open the door and then looked disappointed.  Not sure if this is a new mailman or a sub, but I haven't been impressed.. keep getting stuff for my neighbor, even one who moved on a few years ago.


----------



## Atunah

I am going to blame this all on you. ALL of you. Every single one of you.  

I just ordered the Fire. I am so pathetically weak *sigh. 

Here I go, on the end of this long line


----------



## TessM

It's here. And my son just woke.


----------



## katy32

TessM said:


> It's here. And my son just woke.


That's how it always seems to work


----------



## DYB

TessM said:


> It's here. And my son just woke.


Figures!


----------



## BruceS

It has arrived. The UPS truck was only about 1 hour later than usual.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> You know. . . people keep saying how heavy it is. . . . .I think it's just that it's dense compared to the other Kindles.


My "Firefly" is just as smart as the other Kindles--stop saying it's dense....



Betsy


----------



## Carol Collett

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My "Firefly" is just as smart as the other Kindles--stop saying it's dense....
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


LOL-not dense at all!


----------



## Seamonkey

I'm  sure Fire Lizard will be quite bright.. if she ever gets here!

But it could be another 6 hours 14 min if they are within their timeframe.


----------



## katy32

It's here, It's here, It's here, its updating so I can't do anything with it, but it's here!!!!


----------



## DYB

katy32 said:


> It's here, It's here, It's here, its updating so I can't do anything with it, but it's here!!!!


Yay!!!


----------



## fluffygood

katy32 said:


> It's here, It's here, It's here, its updating so I can't do anything with it, but it's here!!!!


Congratulation katy, enjoy your new Fire! I"m still waiting for the UPS truck.


----------



## KBoards Admin

kcrady said:


> Can verify Kindleboards is working great on Fire!
> 
> [Sent from my Kindle Fire...]



Good to hear! Mine should arrive any hour now...


----------



## ellie

I gave up.  I went over to Best Buy over my lunch hour and bought one.  I couldn't stand the thought of waiting another 1-2 business days for UPS to get their delivery straight.  I guess I now will have an extra one for a Christmas gift!


----------



## DYB

ellie said:


> I gave up. I went over to Best Buy over my lunch hour and bought one. I couldn't stand the thought of waiting another 1-2 business days for UPS to get their delivery straight. I guess I now will have an extra one for a Christmas gift!


Good thinking!!!


----------



## teri

Day 2 of Fire watch and still no delivery.  Here is what UPS says:









Are they out of their ever-lovin' minds? "Receiver requested a hold..." What?!?

I don't think so...they better get here soon...ggrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Seamonkey

Congrats, Katy!  They still have 5 hr 35 min to make their committment but I sure hope it arrives sooner than that!

Teri I hate it when they just make things up.  Of course Amazon has my Fire arriving in one city and OnTrac has a totally different city.. buth say out for delivery since early today.


----------



## Seamonkey

She's HERE!!


----------



## Buttercup

Seamonkey said:


> She's HERE!!


Congrats!!


----------



## katy32

Seamonkey said:


> She's HERE!!


Awesome! I'm posting from mine now. So many things to do and try, I got distracted and forgot to go to class.


----------



## Seamonkey

Not connecting to my wifi so no quick gratification.


----------



## teri

Seamonkey said:


> Not connecting to my wifi so no quick gratification.


Well, at least you're getting to touch it. How does it smell? I love the smell of new electronics. (can you tell I'm spinning my wheels and quaking with anticipation?) I think I may need to start taking blood pressure medicine.


----------



## DYB

Seamonkey said:


> She's HERE!!


Hallelujah! Another one down!


----------



## teri

UPS just pulled onto my street...I'm outta here...


----------



## DYB

teri said:


> Day 2 of Fire watch and still no delivery.  Here is what UPS says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they out of their ever-lovin' minds? "Receiver requested a hold..." What?!?
> 
> I don't think so...they better get here soon...ggrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Wow, they are just making crap up now! Lying through their teeth! But it says it's on the truck for delivery now, right??


----------



## Seamonkey

I'm guessing it wasn't charged at all or much.  I plugged in the charger immediately and the light was orange but then turned red.  I was able to wake it up and if found a list of nearby wifi networks, with mine at the top.  Chose it , entered password and  no connection.  Now it has gone to sleep and isn't waking up at all.. light is still red.  So..

I'm going to let it charge until I see a green light or get more worried.  I've never had a kindle arrive without lots of charge, I think.  And that is a K1, K2, DX and K3, and then K3 replacement.  Hmm

So my only impression is heavy/dense..


----------



## DYB

Seamonkey said:


> I'm guessing it wasn't charged at all or much. I plugged in the charger immediately and the light was orange but then turned red. I was able to wake it up and if found a list of nearby wifi networks, with mine at the top. Chose it , entered password and no connection. Now it has gone to sleep and isn't waking up at all.. light is still red. So..
> 
> I'm going to let it charge until I see a green light or get more worried. I've never had a kindle arrive without lots of charge, I think. And that is a K1, K2, DX and K3, and then K3 replacement. Hmm
> 
> So my only impression is heavy/dense..


The charge out of the box seems to be inconsistent. Mine was charged, but I saw someone mention that their wasn't. You could probably try to wake it up once the light turns orange. My BlackBerry does that thing with the red light. When the battery is completely drained it won't wake up until the red light stops blinking. Drives me nuts!


----------



## Seamonkey

DYB, scroll up to teri's post.. looks like someone got wild with a scanner at DFW since you both have that erroneous notation..


----------



## Atunah

I think they have a randomizer button on the UPS scanner thingy  . Its whatever pops up. I think translation here is, someone scanned the package for the truck, the driver thought it was there, but whoever loaded the truck never put it on. 

The 7:57 scan is what the randomizer button called "The big doo doo" came up with.


----------



## Seamonkey

The light is red and unblinking.


----------



## DYB

Seamonkey said:


> DYB, scroll up to teri's post.. looks like someone got wild with a scanner at DFW since you both have that erroneous notation..


Oh no, I was just quoting teri's post. I got my Fire yesterday!

It's my BlackBerry that blinks red when the battery is totally drained. I just think the Fire might be working on a similar principle. The red light is on because the charge is totally empty, but once it gets enough juice it should turn to orange and you can try to wake it up. (I hope!)


----------



## durphy

Mine arrived this morning. I love love love love love my KFire. The video quality is so excellent. I didn't think I was going to like it this much.


----------



## Seamonkey

Hm I thought I'd unplug and plug in again.. it woke up again .. it also thinks it 10 something am which is wrong but I guess it would need wifi to be connected before it figures that out.

Still unblinking red light.  

Wish Curves was open so I could go workout and just let it charge.

Or maybe take it somewhere with wifi to see if it is just my set up which  is by Time Warner but then this is a newer computer and I have McAfee on it but my K# has no problem with it.  But then my K3 has 3G as well and flips back and forth.


----------



## DYB

Seamonkey said:


> Hm I thought I'd unplug and plug in again.. it woke up again .. it also thinks it 10 something am which is wrong but I guess it would need wifi to be connected before it figures that out.
> 
> Still unblinking red light.
> 
> Wish Curves was open so I could go workout and just let it charge.
> 
> Or maybe take it somewhere with wifi to see if it is just my set up which is by Time Warner but then this is a newer computer and I have McAfee on it but my K# has no problem with it. But then my K3 has 3G as well and flips back and forth.


The time you have to set based on your time zone, etc. It will prompt you to do it as you log in. I think it probably just needs a little time to to juice up. Or try another wall outlet!


----------



## teri

Hal-a-freakin-luya!  Sparky has arrived!  I have it updating and because I have a painfully slow DSL connection it will take some time.  But it is here and I can have a nice 4 days off playing with it.  I can't wait to watch my art videos on it.  I like the looks and size.  I am disappointed that it doesn't have a strong new electronic smell.  LOL  My husband wants to find that smell in a bottled cologne so I will pay more attention to him.


----------



## katy32

Loading some goodies from my computer to my fire, hopefully it goes well.. I have a bunch of digital movies I need to claim and then figure out how to get into the cloud


----------



## Seamonkey

Green light, no luck with connecting.  Just walking away for now.


----------



## durphy

Seamonkey, one time, one of my Kindles was completely depleted and it said it might take half hour of charging before it would wake up, so maybe that's similar with KFire.  Also, today I had to reboot my wifi and then it recognized my Firebug.


----------



## Buttercup

katy32 said:


> Loading some goodies from my computer to my fire, hopefully it goes well.. I have a bunch of digital movies I need to claim and then figure out how to get into the cloud


I'm about to do the same thing.


----------



## Carol Collett

Seamonkey said:


> Green light, no luck with connecting. Just walking away for now.


When I got mine yesterday I had to turn it totally off by pressing the power button for several seconds then turning it back on before it would connect to my wifi. Once I did that no problems at all. Hope you are able to get connected.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Vet

Yay! It's here! Now, to find a headphone jack that fits!


----------



## katy32

Seamonkey, any luck?


----------



## Kindy Lu

Lucky me (not). Mine got shipped to the wrong UPS facility. So it won't be delivered til tomorrow.


----------



## Shadin

woot ive got mine.  updating now.  the funny thing is my mom called 5 mins before i got it wondering if I had it yet.    she really wants one for christmas, but wants to play with mine first.  Some how im required to go to mom and dads for the weekend,  and I thought being 35 meant my mom couldnt boss me around anymore.


----------



## teri

Kindy Lu said:


> Lucky me (not). Mine got shipped to the wrong UPS facility. So it won't be delivered til tomorrow.


I feel your pain. I had to wait and watch the last day wondering where my shipment was. Hang in there...it is worth the wait.


----------



## Tripp

Mine was on my front porch when I got home.      I have an iPad1 and Dante (my Fire) is a little different.  While it is solid, I am finding that holding it is much nicer than the iPad1.  To me it is MUCH lighter.  Because Dante is smaller, it is a little harder for me to read the print...I will have to get used to that.  But all in all, this is very nice.


----------



## Geoffrey

Zapp Brannigan FINALLY arrived.  Took a bit go figure out how to get to kindleboards but this is my first post .... off to play with my toy.

Seacrest out.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Shadin said:


> woot ive got mine. updating now. the funny thing is my mom called 5 mins before i got it wondering if I had it yet. she really wants one for christmas, but wants to play with mine first. * Some how im required to go to mom and dads for the weekend, and I thought being 35 meant my mom couldnt boss me around anymore.*


Marrying an IT guy suddenly meant I was the IT person for the family. I've owned a Kindle since 09, that makes me the ebook reader expert. My cousins are already asking my opinion on the Fire and I don't even have it yet!

Speaking of the Fire, just checked the shipping records and instead of going east to West Virginia, it's gone north to Ohio. One of these days, someone is really gonna have to sit the post office down and show them how to read a map.


----------



## egh34

So sad...Amazon said I would get it today...UPS says tomorrow. So so sad!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Those of you who have not received it by your promise date should do a 'call me back' to Amazon. . .I'm sure they'll refund any extra you paid for quicker shipping. . . . .


----------



## EvaCole

Well, crud.  Got mine today - and it arrived when I was out, so hubby signed for it.  I told him not to open it (Christmas present for him).  I didn't know it would ship in a cardboard box that says "Kindle Fire" on the outside  .  I marked that it was a gift when I ordered it, even.


----------



## Seamonkey

So sorry!  I posted my thanks for the suggestion to reboot my wireless, but it seems it didn't take.  I left to go work out and have dinner with a friend.

Typing this on Fire Lizard ..


----------



## TLM

I woke up @ 5PM yesterday, not to barking dogs or doorbells.  Darn,  UPS hadn't come. But, wait, my phone had a text.  Amazon package delivered @ 2:35.  The day I want to  get woke up they are all quite.  Open up, connect to wi-fi, update.  Books there.  Then nothing.  Drat.  Have to make Deviled eggs, eat dinner and leave for work by 6.  No time to figure out why it says it is connected to my wi-fi but not to the Internet.  Grrrrrr.  No Internet at work.  This A.M. at home. Turn it off, restart, reconnect to wi-fi.  Yeah, there is the Internet and apps and video and kindle boards.   All is right with the world.


----------



## fluffygood

Well, I finally received mine yesterday at 4:37pm!  So far I’m pleased with it.  Going to download some of my picture books to see how they look in color.


----------



## teri

My college son had one look at my Fire and had to have one.  Hard to believe mom could be so "cool".    His dad took him to BB to pick one up.  He wants to use it for his textbooks that are available as ebooks.  It will also replace his Mac for class notes.  As are most kids his age his thumb typing skills are superb.  Anyone who gets 9000 texts a month has to be good.  Lol.


----------



## CegAbq

teri said:


> Anyone who gets 9000 texts a month has to be good. Lol.


  ; my husband had a major cow one month when he saw the # of texts that my DD had sent/received. It was somewhere in the 10K range.


----------



## Vicki G.

Mine arrived and I'm typing on it!  Lessee... just turned it off accidentally.  
. This guy has a bit of a learning curve. But i could fall in love!!!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I know I am a day and dollar late, but my Fire just went into shipping soon  

Not scheduled until Monday or Tuesday it says. Long weekend ahead.


----------



## Seamonkey

Atunah, it will be worth the wait, hopefully..  didn't you just order it?


----------



## Atunah

Seamonkey said:


> Atunah, it will be worth the wait, hopefully.. didn't you just order it?


 I ordered yesterday. When I place it it said ships in 3-5 days which later changed to 2-3. Of course there is no saying how long it will sit in shipping soon, but I'll get it latest on Tuesday I guess. Says 21st - 22nd estimate.

I just didn't want to go through all this pre order drama again. I did that with my K3 and it wasn't good for my pulse


----------



## Seamonkey

Yes it really is crazy to get so caught up in in, but.. hey I'm right in the middle of the craziness.

With K1.. I wasn't on the boards, just ordered in the last 5 min of the Oprah discount, didn't worry about fast shipping and had to wait but since I didn't really know what I was missing, I wasn't fretting about the arrival so much.  When they told me it was on the way, I did track it.

But when Monday or Tuesday arrives, hope you like it. (the Fire, and the day.)


----------



## miksicnarf

Got mine today, liking it a lot! It's a birthday gift from my kids, and when they ordered it they added a message but it wasn't anywhere to be found in or on the package. My son called Amazon to express his disappointment and was given a $15 credit. Nice 

Kim


----------



## TLM

The secretary at work, i.e. The Boss, bought hers at BB on Tuesday morning.  As she was paying the sales person informed her that the Fire came with a $50 BB gift card.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

it came in and is now updating!  DH called just as I was going outside to check the mail and he had the nerve to (jokingly) tell me he had changed the password to our wifi!  He hadn't, but he just wants to play w/ it first.  Of course, since I ordered it from my acct, it's registered to me, Dh will just have to live w/ it!


----------



## ellesu

Got mine also! It/they were safe and sound on my front porch (under the light, of course, for all to see) where they lay alllll night the previous night, and alllll day the next day (yesterday) until I arrived.  After unpacking, I was finally able to rip into/open the box.  Surprisingly (for me and electronic gadgets) my Fire was up and running in literally a matter of minutes - I turned it on (it was fully charged) and my network (along with the list of available networks) popped right up.  Clicked on it, entered password and it connected instantaneously.  The download and restart took only minutes. Silk (is that how you refer to the browser?) was sluggish at first but after maybe three or so searches it picked right up and pretty much zipped along.  That's about all I did because it was late and after a day of packing, travel, unpacking, I was ready for bed.  I've been so busy catching up today that I haven't been able to play anymore - I have read and bookmarked some of the excellent articles I've seen liked to on KB.  Thanks to all of you who are far more tech savvy than me - you're much help and much appreciated.

To those of you experiencing connection issues, I feel badly that you haven't/can't appreciate the full experience because when this little gadget works as intended, I find it is user friendly and quite fun.  I have no idea is connection issues are the fault of the device itself, router incompatibility, or whatever, but I appreciate how frustrating that can be and hope answers are forthcoming.


----------



## Atunah

Mine shipped today and will get here on Monday as of course UPS doesn't work on weekends. I wish they'd send it Fedex, I think they have overnight on Saturday if I am not mistaken. No matter. I'll have it soon enough. 

I better not have any connectivity issues. Knocks on wood.


----------



## kathielamb

Am I the last in the world who ordered the FIRST day not to receive their Kindle? I wasn't a Prime member so one day shipping was over $18.  My daughter in law ordered a month later than me, used same shipping method and and got her's 5 days ago. I'm so frustrated I could cry.

Kathie


----------



## Carol Collett

kathielamb said:


> Am I the last in the world who ordered the FIRST day not to receive their Kindle? I wasn't a Prime member so one day shipping was over $18. My daughter in law ordered a month later than me, used same shipping method and and got her's 5 days ago. I'm so frustrated I could cry.
> 
> Kathie


Oh, Kathie, have you contacted Kindle customer service? Even with regular shipping it seems odd that you don't have yours yet? Has it shipped? Can you track it? You must be beside yourself!


----------



## kathielamb

I contacted them when I found out that they were selling on the 15th at Best Buy and asked why they told me by ordering early I would be in line to receive mine. They sent me a $10 gift certificate. I didn't want a small credit, I wanted my Fire. 

I emailed again yesterday, the 21th and asked why my daughter in law got hers first when she ordered so much later.  I got a reply saying basically, "too bad". I've checked tracking, it's been to Phoenix, Dallas and has sat in Southhaven MS since the 18th. I live in  the New Orleans area. I've checked the tracking site 100s of times. Oh, how I wish I had not ordered. I loved Amazon before this but now, not so much.

Kathie


----------



## Carol Collett

kathielamb said:


> I contacted them when I found out that they were selling on the 15th at Best Buy and asked why they told me by ordering early I would be in line to receive mine. They sent me a $10 gift certificate. I didn't want a small credit, I wanted my Fire.
> 
> I emailed again yesterday, the 21th and asked why my daughter in law got hers first when she ordered so much later. I got a reply saying basically, "too bad". I've checked tracking, it's been to Phoenix, Dallas and has sat in Southhaven MS since the 18th. I live in the New Orleans area. I've checked the tracking site 100s of times. Oh, how I wish I had not ordered. I loved Amazon before this but now, not so much.
> 
> Kathie


Wow, that's crazy! If you're so inclined, have you tried to escalate the call to a Kindle CS manager?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Carol Collett said:


> Wow, that's crazy! If you're so inclined, have you tried to escalate the call to a Kindle CS manager?


This.^

I would definitely escalate it. Email them and cc Jeff Bezos...

I read that any of these work:



> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]


Send it to all of them.

Betsy


----------



## kathielamb

Amazon's tracking just changed and says it arrived in my city at 5:30 pm yesterday, so maybe I will get it today. If I don't, I'll send that email. 

It's silly but we haven't gone out to eat or anywhere since the 15Th because UPS and my mail sometimes come very late. I'm even afraid to go in the yard or shower unless someone else is home to get the door. I even have a note on the door that says, "Yes, we're home, ring the bell and knock!"

Thanks for all your help. 

Kathie


----------



## Jane917

My Fire is supposed to be delivered today (overnight shipping), but tracking says it arrived in Seattle (150 miles away) at 5AM. No way it could have gotten to Wenatchee in time to make it on the UPS truck for todays delivery. Sometimes a local carrier brings it, but so far there is no sign it has even left Seattle. If it doesn't arrive in a few hours, all I can hope for is that it gets here tomorrow and Amazon will refund the overnight fee. Why am I so inpatient?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, I've found that via email you pretty much get stock answers. . . . 'call me back' is the way to go if you have to talk to CS. . . .


----------



## eneisch

I was going to order a Kindle Fire, but when I went to the Amazon site it told me it wouldn't ship until the beginning of December so I got discouraged and didn't order since I wanted to take it with me to my parents for the holiday weekend. A day or so later I was on the Staples website and noticed they had them in stock at my local store. Decided to take a ride. They hadn't even set up the display yet, or unpacked the boxes, but they had them in stock so I picked one up! They only had one case in stock which I did not like, so I went to a few other stores to see if a could find one. I was at 2 Targets, 1 Best Buy and another staples. All of them had units in stock for purchase.

Finding cases, on the other hand was not easy. I finally found the Verve Tab Folio for Kindle Fire (http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=561192) in black. Very minimalist with a nice magnetic tab to keep the cover securely closed. The only downside is that it does not double as a stand for watching movies. As it was only $30, I will probably get a nicer one at some point, but I can't stand not having a case on my Fire so I needed one straight away! Especially since I will be traveling with it for Thanksgiving!

There are plenty of Kindle Fires in stores now if you want them! Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------

